#ubuntu-charlas 2010-05-03
* PabloRubianes changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Open Week En Español || Desde el 3 al 7 de Mayo  || Preguntas seran en #ubuntu-charlas-chat || Por Info y otros https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES || Introdución a la OpenWeek_ES - José Ernesto Dávila -  22:00 UTC (Conversion Horaria http://tinyurl.com/2663ztw)
<alucardni> CRAP NOTICES SNOTES CTCPS JOINS PARTS QUITS KICKS MODES WALLOPS NICKS DCC DCCMSGS CLIENTNOTICES CLIENTCRAP CLIENTERRORS HILIGHTS
<alucardni> Hola a todos y todas!!!
<alucardni> en un minuto empezamos
<alucardni> Empezamos!!!
<alucardni> Saludos a todos los que están en #ubuntu-charlas-chat
<alucardni> o/
<alucardni> bienvenidos al segundo Ubuntu Open Week en Español,
<alucardni> celebrando el lanzamiento de Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid Lynx.
<alucardni> Mi nombre es José Ernesto Dávila, miembro de Ubuntu Nicaragua y ubuntu member.
<alucardni> y estoy aquí para darles la bienvenida a la semana ubuntera
<alucardni> :)
<alucardni> === Introducción ===
<alucardni> Como algunos ya saben,
<alucardni> el Ubuntu Open Week es una serie de charlas/talleres vía IRC,
<alucardni> que originalmente se realizaban en inglés;
<alucardni> tienen como finalidad de mostrar a los usuarios que recién se inician en el uso de Ubuntu
<alucardni> las distintas maneras en las que pueden aportar a esta gran comunidad.
<alucardni> La idea de realizar un UOW en español surge después de ver la poca asistencia de los miembros de la comunidad
<alucardni> centroamericana en el UOW en inglés.
<alucardni> En parte debido al horario (casi todos estamos trabajando a esa hora)
<alucardni> y en parte debido a la barrera del idioma.
<alucardni> Así, con la complicidad de Leandro Gómez (leogg) y Norman García (n0rman)
<alucardni> nos dimos a la tarea de organizar la semana ubuntera para el lanzamiento de Ubuntu 9.10 Karmic Koala
<alucardni> y fue el primer UOW que se realiza en un idioma que no sea inglés
<alucardni> \o/
<alucardni> Inicialmente organizamos ese Open Week orientado a la comunidad centroamericana, pero luego se extendió a toda latinoamerica.
<alucardni> Y tuvimos visitantes de España y Francia.
<alucardni> Antes de continuar me gustaría saber desde donde nos visitan :)
<alucardni> yo soy de Nicaragua
<alucardni> alguien de Chile? Colombia? Ecuador? Argentina?
<alucardni> Honduras?
<alucardni> excelente!
<alucardni> continuemos...
<alucardni> === Cómo Participar ===
<alucardni> Eivar Montenegro de Panamá escribió una guía muy sencilla de como podemos conectarnos a las sesiones de la Semana Ubuntera
<alucardni> esa guía se encuentran en https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES/Participando
<alucardni> por otro lado pueden utilizar Lernid
<alucardni> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lernid
<alucardni> y acceder a la Semana Ubuntera ejecutando Lernid de la siguiente forma:
<alucardni> lernid --config=http://people.ubuntu.com/~josernestodavila/lernid/uowes.lernid
<alucardni> y así dejan de preocuparse por donde hacer las preguntas y donde está la conferencia ;)
<alucardni> Igualmente, en Lernid podrán ver el calendario de sesiones para esta semana
<alucardni> que también se encuentra en https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES/
<alucardni> preguntas hasta el momento???
<alucardni> Recuerden anteponer el prefijo PREGUNTA: para identificarlas más rápidamente :D
<alucardni> < keffie_jayx> alucardni: PREGUNTA: Cuando podremos usar ClassBot para UWOES?
<alucardni> 16:24 < Felipexs> no se si sabian ustedes que bill gate dijo que windows live messenger 2010 no sera compatible con wondows
<alucardni>                   xp
<alucardni> ups lo siento :-D
<alucardni> disculpen el flood
<alucardni> <keffie_jayx> alucardni: PREGUNTA: Cuando podremos usar ClassBot para UWOES?
<alucardni> keffie_jayx: pues yo no estoy al tanto de como activar el ClassBot en el canal
<alucardni> tampoco se a quien contactar para pedir ayuda al respecto :(
<alucardni> posiblemente lo tendremos en la UOWES de Ubuntu 10.10 :)
<alucardni> <oasis_> PREGUNTA: como se ve o se considera la penetraci?n de ubuntu en espa?a desde la comunidad centroamericana?
<alucardni> pues en centroamerica no estamos muy enterados de que tanta penetración tenga ubuntu en España
<alucardni> asumimos que debe ser superior a los niveles que tenemos por aca
<alucardni> pero todo es mera especulación
<alucardni> no hay más preguntas???
<alucardni> bueno, seguimos
<alucardni> en la Semana Ubuntera tenemos reglas muy sencillas
<alucardni> las "conferencias/talleres" se llevan a cabo en el canal #ubuntu-charlas
<alucardni> en este canal solo puede hablar la persona que está impartiendo la conferencia/taller
<alucardni> las preguntas se realizan en el canal #ubuntu-charlas-chat
<alucardni> para realizar una pregunta debes anteponer el prefijo PREGUNTA
<alucardni> por ejemplo:
<alucardni> PREGUNTA: Qué es lo que estaba diciendo alucardni sobre las preguntas?
<alucardni> :D
<alucardni> una vez hecha tu pregunta, esperas a que te respondan en #ubuntu-charlas
<alucardni> <drkenobi> PREGUNTA: hay alguna manera de enterarse de actividades "educativas" como esta sin necesidad de visitar constantemente algun sitio?
<alucardni> <alucardni> <drkenobi> PREGUNTA: hay alguna manera de enterarse de actividades "educativas" como esta sin necesidad de visitar constantemente algun sitio?
<alucardni> pues generalmente las actividades se anuncian en The Fridge
<alucardni> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/
<alucardni> puedes suscribirte al feed y estar atento a cualquier anuncio sobre este tipo de actividades
<alucardni> <oasis_> PREGUNTA: Existe algún tipo de colaboración y/o desarrollo conjunto entre la comunidad de hispanoamérica y la española en materia de gnome/ubuntu del que sea usted conocedor? y en caso de ser así de que se trata dicha colaboración?
<alucardni> Oasis_: hasta el momento desconozco de algun proyecto conjunto
<alucardni> puedo decir que ambos aportamos a ubuntu en cuestiones como traducciones
<alucardni> pero desconozco de algún proyecto conjunto
<alucardni> <xuacu> PREGUNTA: no sería mejor un nombre como ubuntu-aula o ubuntu-clase para el canal?
<alucardni> xuacu: pues tuvimos muchas discusiones bizantinas para el nombre del canal
<alucardni> en la edición pasada usamos los canalas de ubuntu-centroamerica
<alucardni> esta vez estamos utilizando los canales que se registraron para el Día del Usuario Ubuntu
<alucardni> <openweek2> PREGUNTA: intenté con Lernid, pero no me aparecen los canales de IRC, es decir aparecen los listados de las clases, pero no el chat... que puedo hacer?
<alucardni> bueno, lernid tarda un poquitín de tiempo en mostrar los canales
<alucardni> dale un poco de tiempo ;)
<alucardni> si el problema persiste puedes pedir ayuda en el canal #lernid
<alucardni> <ingforigua> PREGUNTA: En caso de que un ponente no se presente?
<alucardni> IngForigua: pues no se ha dado el caso
<alucardni> pero creo que lo bannearíamos indefinidamente de freenode jajaja
<alucardni> ya en serio
<alucardni> en el ciclo pasado un ponente se retrasó
<alucardni> y otro asumió temporalmente su puesto
<alucardni> <m4v> PREGUNTA: hay un mail list, equipo launchpad o algún lugar central donde se ponen a organizar estos eventos educativos?
<alucardni> m4v: excelente pregunta
<alucardni> ahorita mismo se está trabajando en crear esa infraestructura
<alucardni> o mejor dicho aprovechar la infraestructura ya existente
<alucardni> la iniciativa es de Diego Turcios de Honduras y pronto se tendrán más datos al respecto
<alucardni> <oasis_> PREGUNTA: tengo entendido que estas charlas están organizadas por 'LoCo team hispano', podría explicar un poco como surgió el loco team hispano, funciones y evolución? para darlo a conocer mejor?
<alucardni> Oasis_: pues cuando yo me inicié en Ubuntu ya existía el LoCo Hispano
<alucardni> y la idea era agrupar a todos los LoCo Teams de habla hispana
<alucardni> por el momento el LoCo team hispano tiene una lista de correos
<alucardni> a través de la cual anunciamos iniciativas que pueden ser de interés común
<alucardni> <drkenobi> PREGUNTA: la iniciativa de Diego Turcios es el Proyecto Classroom_ES
<alucardni> pues es parte de esa iniciativa
<alucardni> pero deberías esperar la charla de Diego para que el te lo explique con más detalles
<alucardni> bueno gente
<alucardni> muchas gracias por estar con nosotros
<alucardni> esto es todo de mi parte
<alucardni> espero que disfruten de esta semana
<alucardni> y que las conferencias les sean de provecho
#ubuntu-charlas 2010-05-04
<alucardni> Ahora los dejo con Leandro Gómez
<alucardni> leogg: todos tuyos
<leogg> jelou! :)
<leogg> Gracias alucardni !
<leogg> Hola gente!
<leogg> Mi nombre es Leandro
<leogg> Soy uno de los seis miembros del Ubuntu LoCo Council, el Consejo de Comunidades de Ubuntu y participo activamente en mi grupo local; el Grupo Ubuntu Nicaragua
<leogg> Mi charla del día de hoy se va a centrar en la promoción comunitaria
<leogg> Primeramente... ¿Porqué necesitamos promocionar nuestra comunidad?
<leogg> * Reclutar nuevos miembros para el grupo
<leogg> * Compartir tus experiencias con otras comunidades locales
<leogg> * Mostrar lo cool que somos!!!! :)
<leogg> Voy a cubrir cosas bastante básicas en esta sesión:
<leogg> Algunas tal vez la conocen
<leogg> Otras tal vez no
<leogg> 1. Internet
<leogg> 2. Vídeo
<leogg> 3. Audio
<leogg> 4. Licenciamiento
<leogg> Arrancamos entonces!!!!!!!! :p
<leogg> 1. Internet
<leogg> Sitio web
<leogg> Me imagino que tu comunidad ya debe contar con un sitio web
<leogg> Y tal vez muchas de las cosas que diga a continuación no aplican a vos
<leogg> Pero el cambio de imagen de Ubuntu es una buena excusa para tirar todo lo viejo e iniciar algo nuevo
<leogg> Y mejor pensado :)
<leogg> Al crear el sitio web de tu comunidad debes preguntarte; "¿Cuáles son los objetivos del sitio web de mi comunidad?"
<leogg> Por ejemplo...
<leogg> * Dar soporte local de Ubuntu en tu idioma
<leogg> * Educar acerca de la filosofía del software libre
<leogg> (algo que muchos no hacemos... ;)
<leogg> * Crear una identidad local (ej. Usuarios de Ubuntu de Colombia)
<leogg> * Expandir la membresía del grupo y movilizar a tus miembros
<leogg> Esto último es bien importante
<leogg> Todos queremos que nuestra comunidad crezca
<leogg> La estructura del sitio dependerá obviamente de tus objetivos:
<leogg> Sin embargo es casi, casi, casi obligatorio contar con:
<leogg> * Una sección 'Acerca de' (objetivos del grupo, información de contacto, preguntas frecuentes)
<leogg> * 'Cómo Involucrarse' (enlaces a proyectos de la comunidad, eventos, foros y listas de correos)
<leogg> (La sección de 'Involucrarse' en un lugar prominente)
<leogg> * 'Soporte' (enlaces a foros de soporte, listas de correos, canales IRC, soporte off-line si existe, documentación)
<leogg> * Por supuesto que no debe faltar un enlace de 'Obtener Ubuntu' (cómo obtener una copia de Ubuntu en tu país, enlace a la página de descarga oficial)
<leogg> * No haría daño tener un 'Planeta' (agregador de blogs comunitarios) - aunque no es obligatorio!
<leogg> Lo que debemos tomar en cuenta siempre
<leogg> El principio KISS!
<leogg> No... no es la banda :)
<leogg> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Principio_KISS
<leogg> "Mantenerlo simple y sencillo"
<leogg> Un sitio web con demasiada información se mira desordenado y dificulta encontrar la información requerida
<leogg> "Encuentren las cinco diferencias" :)
<leogg> http://www.yahoo.co.jp/
<leogg> http://www.google.com/
<leogg> Para mantener tu sitio, una recomendación sana es crear un equipo de 'webmasters' en Launchpad y un proyecto relacionado (tu sitio web)
<leogg> Usar Launchpad permitirá a cualquier persona reportar bugs en el sitio web, además de crear blueprints y asignar tareas dentro del equipo
<leogg> Esa es una forma sencilla de mantener el sitio y observar su progreso
<leogg> Ejemplo
<leogg> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-ni-webmasters
<leogg> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-ni-website
<leogg> Ahora bien...
<leogg> Algunos recursos para los LoCos que quieran mejorar sus sitios web
<leogg> (O comenzar a construir uno)
<leogg> Drupal (plataforma utilizada por la mayoría de los sitios Ubuntu) - http://drupal.org/
<leogg> La wiki del equipo de desarrollo de Drupal para Ubuntu - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDrupal
<leogg> La suite de desarrollo Ubuntu Drupal  - https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-drupal
<leogg> En el último enlace encontarán los temas de Ubuntu para Drupal
<leogg> Según tengo entendido, aún no ha salido el nuevo tema
<leogg> Una alternativa sería http://ubuntu-za.org/
<leogg> Ellos van a liberar su tema en breve
<leogg> Otra herramienta a la disposición de nuestras comunidades es el micro-blogging
<leogg> Cuántos de ustedes usan servicios de micro-blogging?
<leogg> Identica?
<leogg> Twitter?
<leogg> Yo al comienzo me resistía a dejarme atrapar por eso
<leogg> No le hallaba sentido ni a twitter, ni a identica
<leogg> Sin embargo, para nuestras comunidades, puede convertirse en un gran aliado
<leogg> En pocos segundos, una actualización de estado puede ser visto por cientos (o tal vez miles) de personas
<leogg> He visto que muchas de nuestras comunidades tienen identica o twitter
<leogg> Sin embargo, no le dan el uso apropiado
<leogg> Tal vez por 'pereza' a actualizar estado
<leogg> O simplemente por olvido
<leogg> Una de las cosas interesantes que podés hacer con tus cuentas de identica o twitter es enlazarlas a tu feed de blogs comunitarios
<leogg> Tipo http://identi.ca/planetubuntu
<leogg> O http://identi.ca/ubuntunicaragua
<leogg> (Auto-promoción descarada! :)
<leogg> Otra cosa son las redes sociales
<leogg> Varios de ustedes mencionaron Facebook
<leogg> Aunque a veces puede haber una contradicción 'ideológica' dentro de la comunidad por utilizar estas plataformas no-libres
<leogg> ....a mí me parece genial
<leogg> Nosotros debemos ir dónde está la gente que no sabe de software libre
<leogg> Y si eso significa usar FB, pues que así sea :)
<leogg> Las redes sociales tienen un aspecto viral; Mucha gente se une a tu causa porque lo vio en el feed o perfil de algún amigo....
<leogg> Aunque al comienzo no entienda bien que es eso de 'Ubunto' ;)
<leogg> Lo importante es llamar la atención de la gente, hacer que llegue a tu evento, convencerlo, y reclutarlo para tu causa
<leogg> Nosotros debemos facilitar a la gente que se integre en nuestras redes sociales
<leogg> * Podemos poner un enlace a nuestra comunidad en FB en el sitio web
<leogg> * Podemos crear comunidades de fans e invitar a nuestras amistades a participar
<leogg> Ya todos conocen el enlace a FB - http://www.facebook.com/
<leogg> Marcadores sociales - http://delicious.com/
<leogg> Portales de noticias sociales - http://digg.com/
<leogg> Bueno, no se si hasta aquí hay alguna pregunta o inquietud?
<leogg> <n0rman> PREGUNTA: Cual es tu correo de hotmail? :)
<leogg> n0rman, ya pasé esa etapa.... vos no? :p
<leogg> <guerreroarcoiris> leogg, yo añadiría Barrapunto
<leogg> por supuesto!
<leogg> Estar en primera plana de Barrapunto atrae muchas visitas a tu sitio
<leogg> <ZeTa_> [leogg] no me quedó claro lo de delicious
<leogg> ZeTa_, http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Delicious
<leogg> <MaPo> <PREGUNTA> Quienes componen la junta directiva del grupo de usuarios de ubuntu de Nicaragua?
<leogg> MaPo, no se que tiene que ver con el tema, pero.... https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-ni-cc
<leogg> <xuacu> PREGUNTA: puedes explicar más sobre los blueprints en Launchpad?
<leogg> xuacu, un blueprint es básicamente una descripción de una funcionalidad o carácteristica que deseas implementar en un software o proyecto
<leogg> xuacu, es un documento que describe el problema, posibles soluciones y asigna recursos y personas para resolverlo
<leogg> <MaPo> <PREGUNTA> Que nos puedes contar de la integracion de los LoCo de Centroamerica
<leogg> Esa pregunta te la podría contestar en cualquiera de las sesiones sobre comunidad :)
<leogg> Oasis_> PREGUNTA: Qué herramientas y tácticas emplean o consideran mas oportunas para tratar de dar a conocer Ubuntu en una comunidad, área, o región? Imagínese que yo quiero fomentar el uso de ubuntu en una zona, comunidad o ciudad , que tendría que hacer , que consejo me puede dar, ejemplo para promocionar ubuntu en mi ciudad, Oviedo, en asturias, crear una comunidad en facebook que sea "Ubuntu Asturias" por ejemplo?
<leogg> Oasis_, Lo ideal es utilizar una combinación de herramientas y tácticas
<leogg> Oasis_, Solo el sitio web... o solo la página en FB no va a servir de mucho
<leogg> Oasis_, También es importante ser constante y brindar al usuario contenido de calidad (o sea, contenido original que no hay en otra parte)
<leogg> <Oasis_> PREGUNTA: como que combinación? un camino a seguir, que no nos veamos perdidos a la hora de empezar
<leogg> Oasis_, Como te decía... solo página web no sirve, debes buscar como promover utilizando todas las herramientas a tu alcance :)
<leogg> <MaPo> <PREGUNTA>se que enviar discos a todo el mundo no es sencillo ni barato, pero cual fue la explicación para la suspención del shipit ?
<leogg> MaPo, shipit no se ha suspendido
<leogg> MaPo, please no more off-topic! :)
<leogg> Continuemos......
<leogg> 2. Vídeo
<leogg> El vídeo es una gran herramienta para promocionar tu comunidad
<leogg> ¿Qué necesitamos para crear vídeos?
<leogg> * Teléfono móvil (ideal para vídeos cortos, pero mala calidad)
<leogg> * Cámara fotográfica (La solución más económica)
<leogg> * Cámara de vídeo (calidad más alta, para vídeos profesionales)
<leogg> ¿Y si no tenés acceso a una cámara de vídeo???????
<leogg> Hay montones de material existente (vídeos y fotos) en la red
<leogg> Sitio web de Creative Commons - http://search.creativecommons.org/
<leogg> The Internet Archive - http://www.archive.org/search.php?query=
<leogg> SpreadUbuntu! (No tiene vídeos, pero sí bastante material de promoción de Ubuntu) - http://spreadubuntu.neomenlo.org/
<leogg> Hay un montón de aplicaciones en Ubuntu que nos sirven para editar vídeo
<leogg> Kdenlive - http://www.kdenlive.org/
<leogg> OpenShot - http://www.openshotvideo.com/
<leogg> PiTiVi - http://www.pitivi.org/
<leogg> LiVES - http://lives.sourceforge.net/
<leogg> Una vez que tengamos listo el vídeo lo podemos subir a cualquier plataforma de alojamiento de vídeos
<leogg> YouTube - el sitio más grande y de mayor audiencia - http://youtube.com/
<leogg> Blip.tv - La plataforma más flexible de todas, y de mayor calidad - http://www.blip.tv/
<leogg> Para dar lugar a las últimas  preguntas, me voy a saltar un poco...............
<leogg> ................hasta el final :)
<leogg> 4. Licenciamiento, FTW!
<leogg> Lo realmente importante en la promoción de tu comunidad
<leogg> (y en la creación de contenido para la misma)
<leogg> es que demos la oportunidad a los demás de distribuir, modificar y mejorar nuestro trabajo
<leogg> ese es el verdadero espiritu de Ubuntu
<leogg> Tratemos de liberar nuestro trabajo bajo licencias libres
<leogg> Así todos nos beneficiamos!
<leogg> :)
<leogg> Veo un montón de preguntas off-topic en en canal :)
<leogg> <guerreroarcoiris> para edición de vídeo también: Cinerrela http://heroinewarrior.com/cinelerra.php
<leogg> guerreroarcoiris, cierto!
<leogg> En lo personal, no uso una sola herramienta
<leogg> Trato de usar lo mejor de cada una
<leogg> <n0rman> Pregunta: que tipo de licenciamiento recomendas y porque?
<leogg> buena pregunta!
<leogg> Muchas veces liberamos bajo Creative Commons
<leogg> por ejemplo: BY-NC-SA
<leogg> Atribución-No Comercial-Compartir Igual
<leogg> y creemos que es una licencia libre
<leogg> Pues NO!!!!!!!!
<leogg> NO LO ES!!!!!!!!
<leogg> :)
<leogg> NC hace que esa licencia sea no-libre
<leogg> Nosotros debemos poder ser capaz de utilizar el trabajo para fines comerciales también
<leogg> En lo personal recomiendo CC-BY o CC-BY-SA
<leogg> Aunque lo ideal es PD
<leogg> PD = Public Domain = Dominio Público
<leogg> "Lo que es público no tiene dueño"
<leogg> <Blinka> PREGUNTA ¿Recomendais medibuntu?
<leogg> Blinka, Nunca lo he probado
<leogg> Blinka, es Ubuntu para Médicos? :p
<leogg> Bueno, eso es todo por mi parte....
<leogg> Si quieren escuchar esta misma charla, pero en inglés
<leogg> voy a estar mañana en ubuntu opn week en ingles
<leogg> Ahí respondo las preguntas que faltaron
<leogg> :)
<andresmujica> buenas noches
<andresmujica> hola a todos
<andresmujica> vamos a iniciar la charla de Reportando Bugs ¿Cómo hago para que mi bug sea solucionado?
<andresmujica> mi nombre es Andrés Mujica soy usuario Ubuntu desde el 2006, tengo una larga historia con linux desde el 2001 aproximadamente.  colaboro en Ubuntu por medio de los equipos BugSquad y Bugcontrol y en mi comunidad de Colombia como miembro del concilio.
<andresmujica> Mi perfil está en https://launchpad.net/~andres.mujica  para info de contacto
<andresmujica> pueden hacer preguntas en el canal -chat las ire respondiendo durante la charla, no olviden usar el PREGUNTA:
<andresmujica> ok, iniciamos
<andresmujica> A veces aquellos que nos involucramos de alguna u otra forma con el mundo del software libre y en especial con los computdaores
<andresmujica> olvidamos que los computadores son herramientas para ayudar a realizar nuestro trabajo diario,
<andresmujica> no son el objeto en si del mismo.
<andresmujica> sin embargo, como muchos de nosotros somos gomosos, o geeks, nos concentramos tanto en el computador
<andresmujica> que en vez de trabajar nos la pasamos actualizando, instalando programas, cambiando el tema, y un monton de cosas más
<andresmujica> que si analizamos con juicio, no necesariamente son trabajo como tal...
<andresmujica> :)
<andresmujica> cierto?
<andresmujica> para aquel pequeño grupo de usuarios (ya va en cerca de 10-12 millones para ubuntu) que usan los computadores como herramienta
<andresmujica> cuando les falla algún aplicativo
<andresmujica> o todo el equipo
<andresmujica> pues es mortal
<andresmujica> de hecho para nosotros también!
<andresmujica> no podemos actualizar al alpha de la siguiente versión!!
<andresmujica> el hecho es, que cuando falla algo en nuestro sistema, nos veremos afectados de alguna u otra manera
<andresmujica> entonces bien.
<andresmujica> a todos nos interesa que esa falla que apareció sea resuelta de tal modo
<andresmujica> que podamos trabajar sin inconvenientes.
<andresmujica> esas fallas son las que comúnmente conocemos como Bugs
<andresmujica> lo primero que debemos hacer al tener un Bug es identificar si este es por configuración o es un problema que requiera a un desarrollador para su solucion
<andresmujica> nuestro problema es causado por un error de configuración , si por ejemplo
<andresmujica> - cambiamos la configuración del firefox/openoffice/etc. y ahora no funciona
<andresmujica> será una configuración válida?
<andresmujica> - preguntamos por medio de la lista de correo de nuestro respectivo LoCo Team respecto al problema y recibimos 30 respuestas distintas!!
<andresmujica> problema común
<andresmujica> - al buscar en google encuentras 200 páginas referenciando tu problema con 500 soluciones posibles
<andresmujica> típico no?
<andresmujica> el punto es, que muchos de los problemas que enfrentamos, son causados por una configuración.
<andresmujica> y aquí va uno de los primeros tips
<andresmujica> voy a usar mayúsculas para resaltarlo
<andresmujica> - PRUEBA CON EL USUARIO INVITADO
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Open Week En Español || Desde el 3 al 7 de Mayo  || Preguntas seran en #ubuntu-charlas-chat || Por Info y otros https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES || Reportando Bugs ¿Cómo hago para que mi bug sea solucionado? - Andrés Mujica  -  00:00 UTC (Conversion Horaria  http://ur1.ca/ypnd)
<andresmujica> en el menú de apagado aparece una opción que dice
<andresmujica> Sesión de Invitado.
<andresmujica> la forma más simple de saber si mi problema es causado por un error de configuración, es probar en la sesión de invitado.  la Guest Session.
<andresmujica> en esta sesión tenemos una cuenta temporal, con configuración de fábrica, con las opciones por defecto del sistema para el usuario, que nos permite validar si al meter el dedo
<andresmujica> cometimos el error
<andresmujica> :)
<andresmujica> es decir si somos los culpables
<andresmujica> ok, como vamos?
<andresmujica> ahora..
<andresmujica> resulta que se presenta el problema de nuevo usando el usuario invitado...
<andresmujica> hmm
<andresmujica> eso que significa...
<andresmujica> aquí nuestro componente inquieto / curioso se manifiesta...
<andresmujica> puede ser que hayamos cometido un error de configuración, no a nivel de usuario, sino a nivel de sistema
<andresmujica> es decir... cuando nos dio por mirar la carpeta /etc
<andresmujica> y vimos una carpeta como NetworkManager con un montón de archivos...
<andresmujica> y nos dio por cambiar algo, modificar algo, porque en algún foro encontramos que así resolviamos el problema del modem 3g
<andresmujica> y como no funciono lo dejamos así y se nos olvidó...
<andresmujica> entonces cuando tengamos el problema...
<andresmujica> grave.. no recordamos ni que cambiamos.
<andresmujica> aquí es donde entra otro importante tip.  (otra vez en mayúsculas)
<andresmujica> PROBAR CON EL LIVECD
<andresmujica> es algo simple y sencillo
<andresmujica> con el LIVECD garantizamos que a nivel de sistema, la configuración sea de fábrica!
<andresmujica> si el error NO se manifiesta... pues bueno.. a buscar que modificamos!!!
<andresmujica> pero si el error persiste...
<andresmujica> nos enfrentamos a uno de aquellos problemas
<andresmujica> que pueden requerir
<andresmujica> o 1.- Cambiar nuestra carrera y convertirnos en ingenieros desarrolladores
<andresmujica> o 2.- conseguir un desarrollador que lo solucione!!
<andresmujica> Sin embargo, creo yo
<andresmujica> que una de las grandes ventajas que tiene el Software Libre es
<andresmujica> que puede ser Moldeado  a nuestro antojo!!
<andresmujica> es cuestión de saber que hilos halar ;)
<andresmujica> me explico.
<andresmujica> el software libre es desarrollado en un proceso abierto.
<andresmujica> Ubuntu tiene un proceso abierto de desarrollo.
<andresmujica> Lastimosamente, a nivel de habla hispana, y en especial a nivel de Latinoamérica, los desarrolladores involucrados directamente con Ubuntu son muy pero muy pocos...
<andresmujica> no creo que lleguen a 10...
<andresmujica> pero bueno, eso es otro tema.
<andresmujica> el hecho es que como Usuarios
<andresmujica> y en especial como Usuarios de Ubuntu
<andresmujica> tenemos la posibilidad de voz y voto
<andresmujica> la posibilidad de influenciar el desarrollo del software
<andresmujica> incluso tenemos el poder de modificar lo que no nos guste o no nos funcione!
<andresmujica> uds se preguntaran.. que tiene que ver eso con bugs??
<andresmujica> o con el problema que se me presenta en mi equipo??
<andresmujica> la relación es
<andresmujica> que nosotros como usuarios, tenemos la responsabilidad de hacer que nuestro bug se resuelva.
<andresmujica> lo repito
<andresmujica> nosotros como usuarios tenemos la responsabilidad de hacer que nuestro bug se resuelva.
<andresmujica> no son los desarrolladores. somos nosotros.
<andresmujica> porque?
<andresmujica> porque para que un desarrollador pueda resolver el bug, este debe ser reportado.
<andresmujica> debe tener toda la información necesaria
<andresmujica> debe poderse reproducir,
<andresmujica> debe ser claro.
<andresmujica> es impresionante pero la gran mayoría de bugs reportados en launchpad, son bugs que no son lo suficientemente claros como para ser resueltos...
<andresmujica> muchísimos son repetidos...
<andresmujica> aquellos que tienen mayor posibilidad de solución, y que efectivamente son resueltos
<andresmujica> son los que cumplen con unas pocas reglas
<andresmujica> que ya voy a explicar.  pero vamos por pasos
<andresmujica> 1er Paso
<andresmujica> Reportar el Bug
<andresmujica> Para reportar el bug necesitamos de launchpad.
<andresmujica> uno delos mayores aportes que ha hecho Canonical al ecosistema del software libre, es Launchpad.
<andresmujica> muchos crítican el hecho que no todo el código en Launchpad sea abierto, pero la verdad desde mi punto de vista eso no es importante.
<andresmujica> lo importante realmente es que Launchpad es el PUENTE que permite a un usuario común y corriente
<andresmujica> acercarse a los desarrolladores
<andresmujica> es la posibilidad que tiene un usuario común y corriente de dar su Voz y su Voto
<andresmujica> de interactuar directamente con aquellos que desarrollan el software que utilice diariamente.
<andresmujica> digame alguno de ustedes (hay alquien ahí??)   si con Microsoft o con Adobe pueden hacer lo mismo?
<andresmujica> acaso Bill Gates o Steve Ballmer le responden directamente su inquietud ?
<andresmujica> esa oportunidad que brinda Launchpad no existe en ningún otro lugar.
<andresmujica> 	
<andresmujica> Oasis_ 19:39
<andresmujica> andresmujica: ese es el gran poder que tiene el software libre y el usuario com?n no sabe por desconocimiento usar el poder que tiene de ayudar
<andresmujica> totalmente de acuerdo Oasis_
<andresmujica> justamente por eso estoy aquí, porque creo importante compartir esos temas :)
<andresmujica> entonces.
<andresmujica> Launchpad
<andresmujica> resulta que en el mundo del software libre e incluso propietario, existe lo que se conoce como los BTS (Bug Tracking Systems)
<andresmujica> Launchpad es una versión mucho más evolucionada de los BTS tradicionales.  Estos se caracterizan porque son sumamente técnicos
<andresmujica> tan técnicos que un usuario común y corriente le queda muy difícil interactuar por el nivel de complejidad que requiere.
<andresmujica> En Launchpad, la posibilidad de integrarse con Answers, Código Fuente, BTS de otras distribuciones, (Foros), Traducciones, Blueprints, etc
<andresmujica> hace que un reporte de bug pueda complementarse con el ecosistema que lo rodea.
<andresmujica> mucho pero muchos de los bugs existentes en ubuntu no son exclusivos de Ubuntu, estan en Debian, en Fedora, en OpenSuse
<andresmujica> y al interactuar por medio de Launchpad con los desarrolladores y usuarios de esas distribuciones la carga se distribuye y es más fácil encontrar la solución.
<andresmujica> entonces un primer paso que todos deben dar es el de crear su cuenta en launchpad, esto lo pueden hacer más tarde accediendo a https://launchpad.net/+login
<andresmujica> es decir, todo usuario de Ubuntu, debe tener su cuenta en Launchpad porque es el pasaporte para poder hacer uso de su poder de voz y voto en la comunidad.
<andresmujica> ahora. otro Tip
<andresmujica> resulta que para que un bug pueda ser resuelto, debemos garantizar que se pueda repetir por otra persona.
<andresmujica> y garantizar eso es vital.
<andresmujica> si no puedes repetir el bug/error en el laptop de tu novia... hmm pocas posibilidades de solución tendrás.
<andresmujica> aquí debemos recurrir a todos los trucos que se ocurran
<andresmujica> screencast.. por ejemplo usar grecordmydesktop
<andresmujica> incluso usar el celular o una camara para tomar el video y subirlo a launchpad.
<andresmujica> algo muy importante
<andresmujica> escribir el proceso para repetir el bug.
<andresmujica> si no hay instrucciones claras para repetir el bug, si no hay forma de hacer que un desarrollador pueda experimentar el bug,
<andresmujica> lo siento.. no será solucionado.
<andresmujica> el tip es entonces (en mayúsculas)
<andresmujica> ASEGURATE DE EXPLICAR CLARAMENTE COMO SE REPITE EL BUG
<andresmujica> ahora.
<andresmujica> previamente había mencionado que debemos probar con el LiveCD.
<andresmujica> esto es vital.
<andresmujica> debemos probar con la versión estable actual
<andresmujica> y con la versión que este en desarrollo
<andresmujica> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/10.04/release/
<andresmujica> el release actual
<andresmujica> no demora en salir el alpha1 de la 10.10
<andresmujica> si mi bug se repite en la última versión, SUPER!!
<andresmujica> mayor probabilidad de resolución tiene!
<andresmujica> y si NO se repite, MEJOR!!
<andresmujica> ya quedo resuelto.
<andresmujica> lo importante es que indiquemos en el reporte las pruebas que se hicieron para que los desarrolladores sepan en donde buscar la solución.
<andresmujica> bueno, otro TIP
<andresmujica> BUSCAR DUPLICADOS.
<andresmujica> la gran mayoría de bugs existentes ya fueron reportados.
<andresmujica> el bug que tu tienes lo más posible es que ya haya sido reportado.
<andresmujica> busca por google
<andresmujica> usando site:launchpad.net
<andresmujica> encontrarás mucha información...
<andresmujica> si sale un mensaje de error
<andresmujica> y haciendo la busqueda en google con ese mensaje de error, seguramente llegaras al bug reportado.
<andresmujica> Otra muy buena opción, es acceder a http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntu-bugs  y preguntar si alguien reconoce el bug que se te presenta y si ya esta reportado
<andresmujica> 	aqui los remitire a este tutorial grafico (en español e ingles) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs/  o https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs_es
<andresmujica> donde pueden ver el proceso para reportar un bug
<andresmujica> lo ideal es hacer uso de las herramientas disponibles en Ubuntu
<andresmujica> 	- usar la opción en el menu de ayuda - Reporte un problema
<andresmujica> - usar ubuntu-bug nombre-paquete
<andresmujica> al ejecutar cualquiera de estos procedimientos se recopilara la información necesaria de tu sistema y se abrira una página en launchpad.
<andresmujica> en esta página se mostrará un listado de posibles duplicados de ese bug si aplica
<andresmujica> si ya tienen bugs previamente reportados
<andresmujica> pueden usar el comando apport-collect
<andresmujica> con el número de bug
<andresmujica> para que en launchpad quede la información técnica necesaria para que el reporte pueda ser procesado
<andresmujica> sin embargo, es importante que tengamos en cuenta algo..
<andresmujica> en Ubuntu la cantidad de bugs que se reportan crece dramaticamente
<andresmujica> actualmente tenemos 85570 bugs abiertos
<andresmujica> y gente trabajando en el análisis de esos bugs, no pasan de 20 a 30..
<andresmujica> sin contar los desarrolladores.
<andresmujica> el resto es trabajo de voluntarios.
<andresmujica> por eso es importante que las personas que quieran aportar a Ubuntu
<andresmujica> y que les guste aquello de buscar problemas y mejor aún soluciones,
<andresmujica> los invito a que se unan al bugsquad
<andresmujica> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad
<andresmujica> la labor del bugsquad es la de procesar esos ~86000 bugs
<andresmujica> para ponerlos en un estado que puedan llegar a ser resueltos
<andresmujica> si ustedes, al momento de reportar el bug
<andresmujica> tienen en cuenta los tips que he dado en esta charla
<andresmujica> de seguro los problemas serán resueltos.
<andresmujica> doy el último tip.
<andresmujica> como son tantos bugs y somos tan pocos, es probable que tu reporte duerma el sueño de los justos
<andresmujica> no desfallezcas
<andresmujica> prueba con el livecd del versión en desarrollo
<andresmujica> y retroalimetna el reporte
<andresmujica> permanentemente.
<andresmujica> busca duplicados.
<andresmujica> a veces un reporte no tuvo suficiente atención
<andresmujica> pero otro reporte si la tuvo y es el mismo problema de fondo.
<andresmujica> respondo un par de preguntas..
<andresmujica> 	
<andresmujica> DrKenobi 19:52
<andresmujica> PREGUNTA: recien llego, disculpa si ya lo preguntaron, como hago para saber el paquete q tiene problemas (un bug)? Yo una vez tenia problemas con las notificaciones q aparecen arriba a la derecha del escritorio, y tarde 1 mes en enterarme q era algo de notify-osd. Recien ahi pude buscar un bug ya reportado. Ah, no habia mensaje de error
<andresmujica> muy buena pregunta
<leogg> andresmujica, en #ubuntu-charlas-chat mejor :)
<leogg> andresmujica, ya estamos sobre el tiempo :)
<andresmujica> sip
<andresmujica> ya me cogio la noche!!
<andresmujica> las respondo en -chat
<andresmujica> saludos!
<andresmujica> gracias a todos!!!
<leogg> Gracias andresmujica !
<IngForigua> andresmujica: el Día mas bien
* leogg changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Open Week En Español || Desde el 3 al 7 de Mayo  || Preguntas seran en #ubuntu-charlas-chat || Por Info y otros https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES || Ubuntu como plataforma de entretenimiento - Diego Forigua  -  01:00 UTC (Conversion Horaria  http://ur1.ca/ypnd)
<leogg> IngForigua, adelante!
<IngForigua> Muy buenas noches, tardes o días para todos :D
<IngForigua> Me presento rápidamente
<IngForigua> Soy Diego Forigua miembro del concilio de Ubuntu Colombia y Ubuntu member https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ingforigua :D <---- para que vean mi hoja de vida :D
<IngForigua> A continuación Ubuntu como plataforma de entretenimiento
<IngForigua> A lo largo del tiempo y desde los comienzos de GNU/linux ha sido catalogado como un Sistema operativo para hackers, Administradores de computo, programadores y científicos.
 * IngForigua para geeks tambien :P
<IngForigua> Pero a medida de que pasaba el tiempo los desarrolladores de las principales distribuciones GNU/Linux empezaron a tener en cuenta a los usuarios domésticos, sin descuidar sus origenes de sistemas de red, haciendo una combinación perfecta.
<IngForigua> En este aspecto Ubuntu no se queda atrás desde sus comienzos (Ubuntu 4.10) impacto con su imagen de ubuntu para seres humanos.
<IngForigua> A medida que identificaban la clase de usuarios canonical lanzó una serie de variantes para usuarios multimedia y plataformas de entretenimiento.
<IngForigua> Ubuntu studio
<IngForigua> una variación de ubuntu que arranco el 11 de mayo de 2007 su finalidad es ofrecer a sus usuarios herramientas para edición, producción, reproducción de audio, vídeo y gráficos, viene con una serie de configuraciones y metapaquetes destinado para esto.
<IngForigua> Ademas de un aspecto grafico impresionante
<IngForigua> Su instalacion es alternativa
<IngForigua> ocupa creo que 1.5 Gb
<IngForigua> Mythbuntu
<IngForigua> es otra variación oficial de ubuntu no es muy conocida por los usuarios se caracteriza por ofrecer un conjunto de paquetería y configuraciones además de un adecuado hardware para una estación multimedia (Audio y vídeo) gracias a MythTV software de código abierto.
<IngForigua> Ubuntu MID (Mobile Internet Device)
<IngForigua> sin duda la portabilidad mas la Web 2.0 nos toco a todos
 * IngForigua creció con celulares panelas xD
<IngForigua> Y canonical no se podía quedar atrás ante este fenómeno de gran auge en la red y en el comercio entre las funcionalidades de esta variante se destacan:
<IngForigua> 1. Integra en sus aplicaciones redes sociales Facebook, MySpace, YouTube, Dailymotion, twitter
<IngForigua> 2. Gran variedad de juegos 3D
<IngForigua> 3. GPS, mapas (si su dispositivo movil los soporta)
<IngForigua> 4. Compatibilidad completa con la web 2.0/AJAX soporte para Adobe Flash, Java.
<IngForigua> 5. Edicion especial de cheese para camaras
<IngForigua> 6. interfaz GTK agradable al usuario
<IngForigua> Entre mas funcionalidades
<IngForigua> Es un entorno bastante amigable y divertido
<IngForigua> Como ven canonical y sus variantes se preocupan por hacer la experiencia de usuario agradable, un claro ejemplo es el nuevo lanzamiento de ubuntu que fue adaptado para tener servicios en la red, pero no me extenderé ahí ya que es turno para otras charlas.
<IngForigua> Pero si les contare rápidamente un recuento de aplicaciones para hacer de nuestra experiencia de usuario final agradable
<IngForigua> 1. Multimedia
<IngForigua> rhythmbox y amarok
<IngForigua> Potente reproductor de medios, nos ofrece la posibilidad de obtener contenido web, como podcast, emisoras on-line y catálogos de musica como jamendo.
<IngForigua> jamendo cuenta con mas 200.000 titulos de audio licenciados bajo CC
<IngForigua> PiTiVi
<IngForigua> Una gran novedad me gusta mucho de que es bastante sencillo la edición básica de vídeo
<IngForigua> Totem y VLC
<IngForigua> poderosos reprodutores de video, con un gran soporte de formatos de video
<IngForigua> Son ideales ya que cuentan con una intuitiva interfaz grafica
<IngForigua> 2. Entretenimiento WEB
<IngForigua> gwibber
<IngForigua> sin duda la revolución en clientes de redes sociales integra redes como, facebook, identi.ca (Rulz), twitter, status.net, digg entre otras
<IngForigua> Clientes de redes sociales existen muchos
<IngForigua> pero este se caracteriza por ser propio de la comunidad de ubuntu
<IngForigua> Empathy y pidgin
<IngForigua> Poderosos clientes de mensajería instantánea, su principal característica es que son multiprocolo, entre ellas encontramos, jabber xmmp, msn, gtalk
<IngForigua> Muchos se preguntaran porque pidgin no esta en nuestro ubuntu
<IngForigua> Este paso se debe a que pidgin era un desarrollo propio
<IngForigua> y empathy era el desarrollo de la comunidad de desarrolladores de gnome
<IngForigua> y ubuntu siguiendo los lineamientos de gnome
<IngForigua> opto por dejar predeterminado a empathy
<IngForigua> 3. Juegos
<IngForigua> Tema crucial
<IngForigua> Muchos afirman que en Ubuntu no es posible jugar
<IngForigua> Ya que las compañias produtoras de videojuegos no estan interesados en estas plataformas
 * IngForigua no todas
<IngForigua> Pero a medida de que el numero de usuarios + la presión comercial aumenta
<IngForigua> las compañias productoras de videojuegos haran desarrollos
<IngForigua> para Gnu/linux
<IngForigua> Pero hay proyectos pequeños de video juegos importantes
<IngForigua> y bastantes entretenidos
<IngForigua> pero como en ubuntu
<IngForigua> encontramos los juegos?
<IngForigua> existen 2 formas
<IngForigua> por synaptic
<IngForigua> o por el centro de software
<IngForigua> el cual recomiendo el centro de software
<IngForigua> no solo para encontrar juegos
<IngForigua> sino aplicaciones de entretenimiento
<IngForigua> y ocio
<IngForigua> En el centro de software contamos con una gran cantidade de juegos para nuestro interes, personalmente me gusta mucho:
<IngForigua> supertux, supertuxkart, openarena, nexuiz, alienarena, AssaultCube, Hedgewars, la batalla wesnoth, gbrainy <<<---- excelente :D
 * IngForigua olvido Frets on fire
<IngForigua> La ventaja de los juegos
<IngForigua> es que hay para todos los publicos
<IngForigua> Desde niños muy pequeños
<IngForigua> hasta el publico mayor
<IngForigua> estos juegos
<IngForigua> se han implementado en algunas escuelas de colombia
<IngForigua> como lo son tuxmath
<IngForigua> y otro que se me escapa :/
<IngForigua> bueno no interesa se los quedo debiendo :P
<IngForigua> 4. graficos
<IngForigua> Exiten gran cantidad de programas para este fin
<IngForigua> pero no quiero destacar muchos
<IngForigua> gimp
<IngForigua> creo que se preguntaran porque no viene en nuestra nueva version de ubuntu
<IngForigua> Este paso se dio
<IngForigua> ya que gimp era un programa que requeria un cierto grado de conocimiento y no cualquier usuario final lo dominaba con destreza
<IngForigua> Ya que para hacer un simple cuado requieren una cantidad de pasos
<IngForigua> ademas de esto
<IngForigua> gimp mide una gran cantidad de espacio
<IngForigua> pero de igual forma es la mejor alternativa
<IngForigua> es un editor y manipulación de gráficos potente
<IngForigua> es vastante personalizable y si se aprende a utlizar se logran grandes resultados
<IngForigua> inkscape
<IngForigua> es un editor potente de gráficos vectoriales
<IngForigua> Blender
<IngForigua> software para animacion y modelamiento #D
<IngForigua> 3D
<IngForigua> Con blender
<IngForigua> se han hecho proyectos interesantes
<IngForigua> en espacial peliculas animadas
<IngForigua> Plumiferos
<IngForigua> Big Bunk Bunny <<<---- muy graciosa
<IngForigua> Si no estoy mal Plumiferos es de origen argentino
<IngForigua> y tambien se han desarrollado juegos
<IngForigua> como Yo Frankie
<IngForigua> 5. Ocio
<IngForigua> Stellarium y celestia
<IngForigua> Excelente software para exploración interplanetaria
<IngForigua> Algunos planetarios y sitios como colegios lo usan
<IngForigua> para incentivar la mente cientifica en jovenes y niños
<IngForigua> 6. Temas y estilos
<IngForigua> Ubuntu incorpora temas y estilos personalizables (compiz) que pueden encontrar mas en la web
<IngForigua> Exiten infinidad de temas para compiz
<IngForigua> esto hace que nuestro escritorio sea visualmente agradable
<IngForigua> Conozco personas que migran por el famoso Cubo :P
<IngForigua> Bueno
<IngForigua> en fin
<IngForigua> En general linux
<IngForigua> y ubuntu
<IngForigua> sin descuidar su seguridad
<IngForigua> Tiende a ser para el usuario final
<IngForigua> y mas ubuntu
<IngForigua> si quieren saber de mas aplicaciones
<IngForigua> para nuestro sistema
<IngForigua> les recomiendo el centro de software
<IngForigua> Ubuntu desde la version 9.10 incorpora el centro de software una excelente herramienta para conocer mas software para entretenimiento, en realidad hay tantos que tardariamos horas mirando generalidades.
<IngForigua> Enlaces:
<IngForigua> http://ubuntustudio.org/
<IngForigua> http://www.mythbuntu.org/
<IngForigua> http://www.ubuntu.com/products/mobile
<IngForigua> http://gnome-look.org/
<IngForigua> Pagina con infinidad de temas y modificación de nuestro escritorio
<IngForigua> www.shatters.net/celestia/
<IngForigua> http://www.stellarium.org/es/
<IngForigua> Ademas de esto los invito a detallar las nuevas caracteristicas de ubuntu 10.04
<IngForigua> http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/1004features
<IngForigua> Y mi enlace favorito
<IngForigua> http://www.ubuntu-co.com/ :P
<IngForigua> Mil gracias a todos quiero invitarlos a que continúen asistiendo a este espacio de nosotros para nosotros, me pueden encontrar en el irc de Ubuntu Colombia #ubuntu-co
<IngForigua> vamos pal canal de charlas
<PabloRubianes> Bueno muchas gracias a los expositores del hoy
<PabloRubianes> Y los esperamos mañana... que habra mas charlas
<IngForigua> Exitos
* leogg changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Open Week En Español || Desde el 3 al 7 de Mayo  || Preguntas seran en #ubuntu-charlas-chat || Por Info y otros https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES || Desarrollando nuestra comunidad Hispana - Efrain Valles  -  22:00 UTC (Conversion Horaria  http://ur1.ca/ypnd)
<alucardni> les recuerdo que si desean utilizar lernid tienen que ejecutarlo así
<alucardni> lernid --config=http://people.ubuntu.com/~josernestodavila/lernid/uowes.lernid
<alucardni> Buenas tardes / noches a todos y todas!
<alucardni> inciamos el segundo día del Ubuntu Open Week en Español
<alucardni> yo los dejo con effie_jayx de Venezuela para la primer charla de la tarde / noche :)
<alucardni> effie_jayx: todos tuyos
<keffie_jayx> Hablemos de los servicios con los que contamos como hispano hablantes
<keffie_jayx> Uno de los pilares de comunicación es IRC, y en español contamos con un conjunto de canales que son claves para los hispanohablantes.
<keffie_jayx> #ubuntu-es, es un canal de IRC enfocado a brindar soporte en Español a todos los que lo visitan, Brinda un espacio relativamente abierto para responder preguntas tecnicas y brindar soluciones a sus usuarios.
<keffie_jayx> No es necesaria mente un canal para conversaciones casuales y los nuevos moderadores estan tratando de Soporte sea la Insignia. vean #kubuntu-es si les interesa mas KDE ;).
<keffie_jayx> disclupen no sabia que el microfono no estaba prendido
<keffie_jayx> Mi nombre es Efrain Valles, tabien conocido en la red como effie_jayx o keffie_jayx si estoy usando kde ;). Les escribo desde la calurosa ciudad de Maracaibo, Vanezuela. He participado en la comunidad Ubuntu desde 2006 y soy un miembro activo del proyecto.
<keffie_jayx> Hoy vengo a hablarles un poco acerca de nuestro crecimineto como comunidad hispana, Como estamos, Donde Vamos, y uqe podemos hacer hoy para que este sentimiento de comunidad sea mas constante y sostenible en el tiempo.
<keffie_jayx> Estaba hablando un poco de los servicios que tenemos en común y donde podemos converger
<keffie_jayx> y comentaba que #ubuntu-es, es un canal de IRC enfocado a brindar soporte en Español a todos los que lo visitan, Brinda un espacio relativamente abierto para responder preguntas tecnicas y brindar soluciones a sus usuarios.
<keffie_jayx> No es necesaria mente un canal para conversaciones casuales y los nuevos moderadores estan tratando de Soporte sea la Insignia. vean #kubuntu-es si les interesa mas KDE ;).
<keffie_jayx> Tambien tenemos #ubuntu-es-locos que es un canal de IRC para entusiastas de Equipos Comunidades locales (LoCo Teams), en tería deberia ser el punto de encuentro en IRC de todos los que sentimos y vivimos estar en Nuestros equipos locales.
<keffie_jayx> pero necesita mas gente de los LoCo's Hispanos ahí :)
<keffie_jayx> si quieren y pueden los esperamos
<keffie_jayx> Es un buen espacio para comparti experiencias o frustraciones.
<keffie_jayx> :P
<keffie_jayx> Con respecto a la web, tenemos http://www.ubuntu-es.org, un sitio ya casi legendario donde podemos encontrar una web bastante actualizada hoy en día.
<keffie_jayx> hace un tiempo sufrio un desmayo pero promete estar aqui para nuestra necesidad hispana de noticias en español
<keffie_jayx> Este sitio tambien brinda un foro http://www.ubuntu-es.org/forum2
<keffie_jayx> recientemente el equipo local de Ubuntu Colombia migro sus foros a este lugar para tener tdo mas disponible a toda la comunidad hispana
<keffie_jayx> Para documentación, tenemos  http://doc.ubuntu-es.org es el resultado de un esfuerzo realizado por el equipo de Documentación en Español, o ubuntu-doc-spa en launchpad. Necesita revisiones asi que en el buen sentido de los wikis podeis colaborar. :D
<keffie_jayx> ese sitio necesita mucho cariño, tiene buenas perlas en documentación pero necesita nuevos contribuidores
<keffie_jayx> Como pueden ver estos son espacios que quizas no sean perfectos de ninguna manera, pero día a día siguen sirviendo a una comuniad hispana novel que busca en Internet y conseigue.
<keffie_jayx> preguntas hasta este punto?
<keffie_jayx> al parecer ninguna
<keffie_jayx> prosigo entonces...
<keffie_jayx> Y para serles sincero creo que entre todos debemos colaborar para que esten siempre actualizados y llenos de conocimeinto que aprendamos juntos. y esto es un llamado a hacerlo no por nosotros sino por los que vienen adelante.
<keffie_jayx> ¿Como Podemos ir mas allá?
<keffie_jayx> Compartamos
<keffie_jayx> Hay cosas pequeñas que podemos hacer para nutrirnos como comunidad, Si su equipo local prepara un evento, Hagan mucho ruido acerca de eso, de esa manera otros equipos puede que sigan su ejemplo y asi logremos juntos motivarnos a seguir promoviendo
<keffie_jayx> ejemplo, bcorrales es legendario por sus diseños y en innumerables ocasiones hemos contado con diseños que el ha preparado para hacer marketing en uno o mas equipos de comunidad local
<keffie_jayx> Compartamos articulos de noticias, Si alguien ha logrado una traducción de algun articulo que es bueno publicarlo en una web de equipos locales, envie el enlace a la lista de LoCo's Hispanos.
<keffie_jayx> tambien pueden hacerlo por el canal de IRC que comente anteriormente #ubuntu-es-locos
<keffie_jayx> todo es cuestion de sinergia, y de motivarnos los unos a los oros para ser excelentes
<keffie_jayx> puedo contestar preguntas ahora si alguien tiene algo que decir
<keffie_jayx> Oasis___:  PREGUNTA: actualmente la comunidad hispano-hablante en que faceta necesita mas apoyo o ayuda, documentación? promoción? desarrollo? traducción?
<keffie_jayx> Oasis___:  creo que en todo
<keffie_jayx> la comunidad esta muy dispersa
<keffie_jayx> necesitamos apoyo en documentación, pienso que traducción esta bien cubierta.
<keffie_jayx> Oasis___: marketing tiene buenos esfuerzos tambien. pero por donde quieras empezar a ayudar a todos los Hispano hablantes esta bien
<keffie_jayx> Alguien mas con preguntas?
<keffie_jayx> <xuacu> PREGUNTA: Que tal Spread Ubuntu como recurso?
<keffie_jayx> siento que Spreadubuntu es el proyecto comunitario mas ambisioso y vistoso que he visto en mucho tiempo
<keffie_jayx> para los que no lo conocen, la direccion es http://spreadubuntu.neomenlo.org/
<keffie_jayx> es un lugar donde pueen encontrar material de promoción Ubuntu, tanto material terminado como las fuentes para hacer su propio contenido basado este.
<keffie_jayx> Un gran abrazo a donde quiera que este a Ruben Cordero (hubuntu)
<keffie_jayx> mas preguntas
<keffie_jayx> <alexio44> <PREGUNTA> Es posible llegar a ganar dinero participando en la comunidad ? En venezuela han tenido experiencias que llegan a tener trabajos remunerados ?
<keffie_jayx> No directamente
<keffie_jayx> el trabajo comunitario es voluntario y at honoris
<keffie_jayx> sin embargo al trabajar en eventos siempre se te abren puertas a cosas grandes
<keffie_jayx> migraciones a software libre, proyectos de desarrollo. o simplemente charlas privadas en empresas
<keffie_jayx> quien sabe
<keffie_jayx> <primitux> pregunta:De que forma podría colaborar o ayudar por ejemplo un desarrollador de software java en ubuntu
<keffie_jayx> primitux: hay muchas formas en las que puees ayudar, una es obviamente brindando tu experiencia en las listas de correo en español, o en IRC. Muchas preguntas de Java llegan a diario
<keffie_jayx> primitux:  en desarrollo podrias ayudar a mantener paquetes de java en ubutnu
<keffie_jayx> o reportando errores en Ubuntu sobre paquetes basados en aplicaciones java
<keffie_jayx> <alexio44> <continuacion_pregunta> Pero han tenido ejemplos espeficicos en Venezuela ?
<keffie_jayx> alexio44: con respecto a dinero en la comunidad?
<keffie_jayx> no, nuestra comunidad no maneja dinero y no le paga a sus contribuidores
<keffie_jayx> lo hacemos por amor al arte
<keffie_jayx> alexio44: si hay cosas donde individuales sacan un poco de dinero, vendiendo gorras y tal
<keffie_jayx> pero muy informal si me preguntas a mi
<keffie_jayx> <primitux> pregunta: con quien o como tendría que contactar para ayudar en ese mantenimiento java, alguna lista de correo, web o persona a quien dirigirme para colaborar?
<keffie_jayx> la verdad es que no te sabria identificar a alguien de la comunidad hispana que se dedique solo a proveer ayuda o besarrollar en java
<keffie_jayx> pero qizas buscando en los foros de ubuntu-es puedas conseguir a gente si sigua el desarrollo en java
<keffie_jayx> Bueno
<keffie_jayx> continuo
<keffie_jayx> Es importante que como hispanos apoyemos nuestros servicios
<keffie_jayx> los mejoremos
<keffie_jayx> seamos criticos positivamente hablando y nos complementemos
<keffie_jayx> yo hace ya un año intente promover mas participación activa entre equipos pero creo que es algo que no se puede empujar par que pase
<keffie_jayx> tiene que ser espontaneo
<keffie_jayx> y eventos como estos por IRC nos brindan una oportunidad de estar juntos
<keffie_jayx> y compartir
<keffie_jayx> Como individuos les invito a que se unan a algun aspecto de la comunidad hispana
<keffie_jayx> integrense a su comunidad local
<keffie_jayx> apoyen los servicios
<keffie_jayx> y poco a poco seremos mas como dice un gran amigo
<keffie_jayx> Quedo de sus preguntas y si no disponga del tiempo alucardni
<keffie_jayx> <unimix> pregunta: a veces pareceria que hay dos comunidades Ubuntu: la hispana y la de habla inglesa. Hay alguna estrategia para lograr mas y mejor integracion ?
<keffie_jayx> unimix: aveces no, es asi
<keffie_jayx> unimix:  la lengua nos separa mucho, sin embargo tenemos buenos embajadores y ojala tuviesemos mas.
<keffie_jayx> unimix:  hay algo que me gista de tu pregunta, si bien las dos comunidades son subcomunidades y juntas hacen un conjunto
<keffie_jayx> unimix:  creo que ellos como hablantes de una lengua se complementan MUY BIEN no importa si estan in en IRLANDA, UK o USA
<keffie_jayx> algo que pienso que podria ser mejor en nuestra comunidad Hispana
<keffie_jayx> y esperemos que este evento nos una mucho mas
<keffie_jayx> mas preguntas
<keffie_jayx> si no creo que fue todo señor director... alucardni
<alucardni> esperemos unos minutitos por más preguntas
<alucardni> triptuker: las preguntas se hacen en el canal #ubuntu-charlas-chat
<alucardni> ;)
<keffie_jayx> <primitux> pregunta: resumiendo, para colaborar con ubuntu en alguna medida contactar mediante irc en los canales, con los teams de las wikis,launchpad ?
<keffie_jayx> primitux: Documentacion doc.ubuntu-es.org
<keffie_jayx> web hispana www.ubuntu-es.org
<keffie_jayx> ahi tambien encuentras foros
<keffie_jayx> IRC para soporte #ubuntu-es
<keffie_jayx> para hablar casualemente en IRC #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<keffie_jayx> para apoyar a todos los equipos locales y compartir
<keffie_jayx> #ubuntu-es-locos
<keffie_jayx> tambien pueden contactarnos por la lista de correos, ubuntu-es-locos@lists.launchpad.net
<keffie_jayx> unimix: conozco gente que ha logrado mucho sin hablar nada
<keffie_jayx> ejemplo
<keffie_jayx> el fundador de ubuntu-ve
<keffie_jayx> :P
 * keffie_jayx corre
<keffie_jayx> el hablaba poco pero si traducia lo necesario para lograr su contribución
<keffie_jayx> y vale recalcar que es miembro ubuntu hoy en dia
<keffie_jayx> bueno
<keffie_jayx> alucardni: muchisimas gracias por organizar Ubuntu Open Week en Español
<keffie_jayx> lo estoy disfrutando mucho
<keffie_jayx> :D
 * keffie_jayx abraza a alucardni
<keffie_jayx> Gracias y quedan todos invitados a haceruna mejor comunidad hispana
<alucardni> por nada keffie_jayx, este es un esfuerzo de todos
#ubuntu-charlas 2010-05-05
<alucardni> Señoras y señores
<alucardni> con ustedes andresmujica !!!
<alucardni> andresmujica: el canal es todo tuyo
<andresmujica> hola a todos!
<andresmujica> gracias alucardni
<andresmujica> antes que nada, es muy pero muy importante lo que mencionaba keffie_jayx en su charla
<andresmujica> la comunidad de habla hispana, y en especial la comunidad en latinoamerica debe acercarse mas al desarrollo de Ubuntu y de Linux en general
<andresmujica> y para eso necesitamos muchas cosas, arrancando por el Inglés
<andresmujica> y por el desarrollo
<andresmujica> entonces creo que es muy importante el mensaje que deja effie_jayx sobre como involucrarse mas con el desarrollo de Ubuntu.
<andresmujica> ahora si.
<andresmujica> vamos al punt
<andresmujica> o
<andresmujica> soy andresmujica miembro de ubuntu-co y miembro de los teams de bugsquad y bugcontrol (aunque algo retirado por motivos laborales)
<andresmujica> hoy voy a hablar del tema Kernel ¿Porqué no me funciona el hardware de mi computador?
<andresmujica> desde que el sistema operativo GNU/Linux, o Linux como solemos referirnos aparecio en el mercado
<andresmujica> la mayor crítica que siempre ha tenido es esa
<andresmujica> el hardware no me funciona
<andresmujica> y si nos remontamos por alla a principios de los 90, esto era una gran realidad
<andresmujica> de hecho, cuando windows 3.0 ya tenía conquistado el mundo
<andresmujica> y se usaban los modems con wintrumpet para conectarse al incipiente internet
<andresmujica> linux apenas podía soportar unas cuantas tarjetas de red, discos ide, algo de discos scsi y llegaba a procesadores 486
<andresmujica> hoy en día hablamos que tenemos linux hasta en la lavadora.
<andresmujica> o más fácil
<andresmujica> en el televisor
<andresmujica> cuantos de ustedes tienen un televisor sony??
<andresmujica> seguramente muchos..
<andresmujica> toda la linea de televisores sony usan linux embebido.
<andresmujica> los smartphones usan linux
<andresmujica> de hecho nokia esta migrando su plataforma hacia linux
<andresmujica> pero la bendita webcam NO ME FUNCIONA!!!
<andresmujica> aghh
<andresmujica> es la ironía de todo este tema.
<andresmujica> para entender que es lo que pasa, tenemos que analizar un poco como funciona todo el modelo de Linux.
<andresmujica> Ubuntu es un sistema operativo que tiene dos grandes componentes.
<andresmujica> uno es el kernel que corresponde a Linux.
<andresmujica> y el otro son todas las herramientas, utilidades y librerias que corresponden al userspace o modo usuario
<andresmujica> esos dos componentes son los que se conocen como GNU/Linux en su acepción original
<andresmujica> y que hoy gracias a la popularidad del término, son referenciados como Linux en general
<andresmujica> de hecho con el crecimiento de Ubuntu, ya es muy común escuchar hablar de Ubuntu simplemente.
<andresmujica> el punto es que mas o menos el 5 a 10% de todo eso corresponde al kernel a Linux
<andresmujica> y el porcentaje restante corresponde al userspace
<andresmujica> del DVD que bajan para instalar Lucid, ~300M son del kernel
<andresmujica> y esos 300M son responsables -en gran medida- de que el hardware de su equipo funcione o no.
<andresmujica> miremos esta grafica por favor
<andresmujica> http://www.makelinux.net/kernel_map.d/LKM21_2048.png
<andresmujica> eso que ven allí es el kernel
<andresmujica> es un mapa conceptual del kernel
<andresmujica> si miramos de abajo hacia arriba
<andresmujica> estaremos mirando desde la parte física hasta la parte lógica más abstracta
<andresmujica> la hilera llamada HARDWARE INTERFACES
<andresmujica> es donde se encuentran los puntos importantes relacionados con la forma en que se ve y se accede al hardware bajo el sistema operativo
<andresmujica> la columna etiquetada con I/O corresponde a todos los dispositivos de entrada y salida del sistema
<andresmujica> como el puerto USB
<andresmujica> el puerto USB recibe información de entrada y de salida
<andresmujica> las ranuras pci
<andresmujica> para tarjetas pci-x pci-express, etc
<andresmujica> si miramos la última columna veremos los perifericos
<andresmujica> dispositivos de mouse , video, audio, tarjetas etc
<andresmujica> resulta que todo eso que aparece allí lo vemos mapeado en el sistema de archivos de nuestro equipo
<andresmujica> si ustedes me hacen el favor y abren una terminal en su equipo para poder mostrarles un par de cosas
<andresmujica> aplicaciones - accesorios - terminal
<andresmujica> ejecuten el siguiente comando
<andresmujica> ls -l /dev/psaux
<andresmujica> les va a salir esto:
<andresmujica> crw-rw---- 1 root root 10, 1 2010-05-02 13:12 /dev/psaux
<andresmujica> ahora ejecuten este comando:
<andresmujica> ls -l /dev/sda
<andresmujica> brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 0 2010-05-02 13:12 /dev/sda
<andresmujica> si ustedes se fijan en el primer caso aparece un C y en el segundo aparece una B
<andresmujica> la C se refiere a que estamos mirando un dispositivo de tipo Character y la B a un dispositivo de Bloques
<andresmujica> resulta que heredando la filosofia de UNIX
<andresmujica> en Linux todo se maneja como un flujo, un stream, un archivo
<andresmujica> el dispositivo psaux alguien sabe a k se refiere??
<andresmujica> el psaux es el dispositivo ps/2 que muchos equipos usan para teclado y para mouse
<andresmujica> cuando el mouse/teclado esta conectado allí lo que esta haciendo es escribir en ese archivo
<andresmujica> y por ejemplo
<andresmujica> el modo grafico el X, lo que hace es LEER el contenido de ese archivo
<andresmujica> para presentarlo en pantalla
<andresmujica> si es un mouse
<andresmujica> el mouse escribe lo que podriamos decir son coordenadas (realmente veriamos basura si abrimos el archivo)
<andresmujica> y el programa que controle el mouse traduce eso en movimientos en pantalla.
<andresmujica> les explico esto porque es fundamental para poder entender como se ve el hardware en un sistema linux.
<andresmujica> el hardware se ve como un objeto en el cual yo puedo escribir y leer información.
<andresmujica> ya sea en tiempo real o para almacenar.
<andresmujica> la C corresponde a dispositivos de tipo lecto/escritura y la B a dispositivos de almacenamiento
<andresmujica> alguien me podría decir una webcam a que tipo de dispositivo corresponde ??
<andresmujica> corresponde a un dispositivo C
<andresmujica> es decir leo de el
<andresmujica> el sistema lee en el archivo correspondiente en el filesystem lo que la camara genera
<andresmujica> ok.
<andresmujica> sin embargo hay cosas que no son manejadas directamente por el kernel
<andresmujica> por ejemplo los drivers de las impresoras
<andresmujica> el kernel se encarga de permitir que por el puerto usb o paralelo se establezca la conexión entre el sistema y el hardware
<andresmujica> pero quien traduce el documento de openoffice en algo que la impresora pueda utilizar es el PPD
<andresmujica> que corresponde a los drivers de cada impresora
<andresmujica> ls /usr/share/ppd/
<andresmujica> en ese directorio estan los drivers que viene por defecto
<andresmujica> en openprinting.org se pueden descargar drivers actualizados para cualquier impresora
<andresmujica> y ya lexmark, epson, hp entre otras tienen un soporte bastante avanzado en ese tema.
<andresmujica> Resulta que en el caso de las webcam
<andresmujica> hace mas o menos un año los desarrolladores de kernel (leáse linus torvalds, andrew morton, entre otros) decidieron dividir
<andresmujica> las funciones de soporte en las webcam para que toda la parte de procesamiento de imagen se realizará a nivel de userspace (es decir como el driver de una impresora) y en el kernel solo se
<andresmujica> diera acceso al dispositivo como tal.
<andresmujica> eso implico que muchos desarrollos independientes que tenían cierto adelanto en el soporte a webcams se tuvieron que echar para atras y ajustarse a los nuevos esquemas.
<andresmujica> sin embargo, gracias al crecimiento que ha tenido el desarrollo de Linux, el enfoque que se ha dado es el de implementar soporte a los dispositivos que manejen la especificacion UVCVideo
<andresmujica> que es una especificacion que se desarrollo por varias empresas incluyendo microsoft para estandarizar el soporte a webcams.
<andresmujica> bueno, pero eso de que sirve?
<andresmujica> resulta que ubicando mi hardware en el contexto adecuado es mas factible que pueda hacerlo funcionar.
<andresmujica> hoy en día Linux soporta más dispositivos por defecto que el mismo windows 7
<andresmujica> sin embargo como el desarrollo de Linux en el area consumidor esta más orientado a correr detrás de lo nuevo en vez de marcar tendencias
<andresmujica> siempre habrá un lag frente a nuevo hardware y nuevas especificaciones en el campo consumidor
<andresmujica> sin embargo gracias a empresas como Intel esto poco a poco ha ido variando.
<andresmujica> ok, vamos a ejecutar un comando que nos dará mucha información del hardware
<andresmujica> desde una consola ejecuten esto:
<andresmujica> lspci  -n
<andresmujica> les generara algo así como este output  http://pastebin.com/Ex10XFUN
<andresmujica> eso que ven alli son los PCIID
<andresmujica> las identificaciones de todos los dispositivos de hardware conectados al bus PCI
<andresmujica> en la página http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/
<andresmujica> van a encontar un cajón
<andresmujica> peguen el output de su comando en esta pagina
<andresmujica> y le dan clic en comprobar
<andresmujica> eso les va a mostrar toda la información conocida sobre el hardware PCI en su máquina
<andresmujica> les indica si funciona
<andresmujica> con que modulo del kernel funciona
<andresmujica> y  a partir de que versión del kernel esta soportado
<andresmujica> como les fue? si ven algo interesante?
<andresmujica> ok
<andresmujica> super
<andresmujica> ahora con usb
<andresmujica> ejecutemos el comando lsusb
<andresmujica> les va a mostrar algo como esto http://pastebin.com/HF7kxwtM
<andresmujica> y en esta pagina
<andresmujica> http://www.qbik.ch/usb/devices/index.php
<andresmujica> podemos hacer lo mismo que hicimos con los PCI
<andresmujica> sin embargo la busqueda nos toca hacerla mas manual
<andresmujica> es decir dispositivo por dispositivo
<andresmujica> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 05a9:2640 OmniVision Technologies, Inc. OV2640 Webcam
<andresmujica> por ejemplo
<andresmujica> esa es mi webcam
<andresmujica> tengo que buscar inicialmente por el 05a9
<andresmujica> que es la identificacion del vendor
<andresmujica> y si alguien ha reportado el status de dicho dispositivo aparecera la información correspondiente
<andresmujica> http://www.qbik.ch/usb/devices/showdev.php?id=4181
<andresmujica> indicando el driver que utiliza.
<andresmujica> bueno veo un par de preguntas interesantes que voy a tomar
<andresmujica> eek1 18:40
<andresmujica> tengo un problema con un modem movistar	
<andresmujica> los modems 3G o GSM
<andresmujica> para los modems de este tipo existe algo muy particular
<andresmujica> que genero problemas desde hace unos 3 release atras
<andresmujica> resulta que la mayoría de estos modems utilizan un concepto muy ecologico que es el de ZeroCD
<andresmujica> ZeroCD lo que hace es que dentro del USB en una pequeña memoria flash incluyen los drivers para Windows de dicho modem
<andresmujica> y el dispositivo utiliza una tecnología de enmascaramiento para que cuando por primera vez se conecta al sistema
<andresmujica> sea reconocido como una memoria usb
<andresmujica> en windows el autorun lanza la instalación
<andresmujica> y al terminar se EXPULSA la memoria (el instalador lo hace)
<andresmujica> y el dispostivo se convierte o se enmascara como un modem usb 3G
<andresmujica> y ahi si windows lo puede usar.
<andresmujica> en Linux, como no aplica el mismo concepto de drivers, la parte del CD no es útil
<andresmujica> pero definir que hacer con eso fue todo un problema
<andresmujica> en versiones anteriores, se debia expulsar el disco que aparecía y ahi si se detectaba como modem, después de muchas discusiones se decidio ignorar el tema ZeroCD y hacer el traslapo
<andresmujica> al momento de cargar el driver de tal modo que quede como kernel
<andresmujica> hubo otra pregunta respecto de porque mi camara funciona con skype y no con camorama (u otro programa)
<andresmujica> eso es debido al V4L2 y al V4L1
<andresmujica> a nivel de kernel algunas camaras manejan el soporte V4L2 entonces los aplicativos que lo soporten funcionan, y otras no, solo soportan el V4L1. con el comando gstreamer-properties
<andresmujica> podemos cambiar el tipo de V4L2 a V4L1 y en muchos casos funcionará la camara correctamente.
<andresmujica> señores, lastimosamente hable mucha chachara y se me agoto el tiempo
<andresmujica> respondo preguntas por el canal -chat
<andresmujica> pero antes les recomiendo lo siguiente
<andresmujica> 1.- buscar por google con el pciid y el usbid y la clave site:launchpad.net  asi encontraran fácilmente bugs relevantes con su hardware especifico y uniendose a este bug es la mejor forma
<andresmujica> de hacer que su hardware opere en ubuntu
<andresmujica> 2.- con los comandos lshw y dmidecode puede recopilar información muy util referente a su hardware que le permitirá por google buscar información relevante.
<andresmujica> 3. en los sitios
<andresmujica> http://www.linuxdriverproject.org/foswiki/bin/view
<andresmujica> http://www.linux-drivers.org/usb_webcams.html
<andresmujica> podra encontrar información útil frente al tema
<andresmujica> bueno, espero haber ayudado en algo
<andresmujica> efectivamente el tema da para mucho
<andresmujica> pero con lo poco que alcanzamos a tocar espero haber aclarado algunos conceptos y que tnegan algunas herramientas nuevas para resolver sus problemas
<andresmujica> muchas gracias!
<alucardni> muchas gracias a vos andresmujica
<alucardni> a continuación con ustedes SergioMeneses
<alucardni> SergioMeneses: todos tuyos
<SergioMeneses> alucardni, gracias
<SergioMeneses> Saludos compañeros, soy Sergio Andres Meneses miembro de Ubuntu-Co (Colombia) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> Me reservo el uso de tildes por el log. La charla va enfocada a gente que esta empezando a utilizar sistemas operativos GNU/Linux
<SergioMeneses> En cualquier distribucion, asi que la idea es tener conocimiento "nocion" de los directorios y archivos mas relevantes del sistema
<SergioMeneses> Bueno empezemos.
<SergioMeneses> Vamos a conocer el sistema de archivos, asi que empezemos mirandolo directamente
<SergioMeneses> http://tenoch.scimexico.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/05/arbol_directorios_linux.jpg
<SergioMeneses> como veran en el grafico
<SergioMeneses> GNU/Linux incluyendo Ubuntu organiza sus archivos y directorios en un arbol global interconectado,
<SergioMeneses> comenzando desde el directorio raiz / y descendiendo hasta los directorios del sistema y del usuario.
<SergioMeneses> Bueno la primera pregunta logica seria... porque tods las distribuciones de GNU/Linux (incluida ubuntu) tienen esa organizacion
<SergioMeneses> en su sistemas de archivos???
<SergioMeneses> La respuesta es sencilla
<SergioMeneses> La organizacion y diseño de este sistema de archivos (archivos + directorios) viene determinado por el Filesystem Hierarchy Standard (FHS)
<SergioMeneses> con esta organizacion global se pretende mantener una estructura basica en las distibuciones de GNU/Linux, lo cual es de mucha ayuda sobre todo a los administradores de red, programadores, entre otros.
<SergioMeneses> mas informacion sobre la historia de FHS: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/FHS
<SergioMeneses> Vamos ahora a pasar a navegar por todo el sistema de archivos y reconocer los mas importantes directorios, ya que si en un futuro queremos ser usuarios "expertos" en sistemas GNU/Linux esta informaión nos va a ser imprecindible.
<SergioMeneses> Empezemos por le padre de todos los directorios en GNU/linux, "/" Es la raíz del sistema de directorios.
<SergioMeneses> Aquí se monta la partición principal del sistema. Todos los demas directorios se desprenden de el.
<SergioMeneses> Dejemos un poco la teoria. Bueno en este punto vamos a interactuar mas con el sistema. Asi que vamos a abrir una ventana de navegacion, damos click
<SergioMeneses> en "Lugares" en el panel superior y luego click en "home".
<SergioMeneses> Vamos a empezar por este directorio.
<SergioMeneses> ende tendremos tantos directorios dentro de la "/home", como usuarios hay en nuestro sistema
<SergioMeneses> Si usas GNU/Linux para ser administrador de red o piensa administrar servidores estos archivos seran de gran valor para ud, ya que sirven para el manejo de los usuarios.
<SergioMeneses> que pena compañeros... debido a un problema se ha realizado la charla de un modo atipico... ya estamos de nuevo
<SergioMeneses> ...voy a retomar la charla
<SergioMeneses>  ...les recuerdo cualquier pregunta de una directorio que les llame la atencion o alguna "irregularidad" que piensen que tenga su sistemas de archivos comentarla en el canal de preguntas
<SergioMeneses> ahora /home    Contiene los archivos personales de los usuario, aqui se almacenan los documentos, imagenes, videos, y otras cosas que pertenecen a cada usuario en el sistema. Todo usuario registrado en nuestro sistema posee un directorio "/home/usuario" y por ende tendremos tantos directorios dentro de la "/home", como usuarios hay en nuestro sistema
<SergioMeneses>  ...como vereis si todos estan localizados en la home
<SergioMeneses>  veran sus cosas personales, como videos, fotos etc
<SergioMeneses> este es el directorio propio de cada usuario
<SergioMeneses> Ahora demos click en la la parte ziquierda donde nos dice "Sistema de archivos", debajo de "Escritorio". Nos hubicara de manera grafica en la raiz del sistema "/", como se ve en la parte superior. Ahora podremos comparar la imagen que vimos anteriormente con las carpetas que tenemos en la ventana.
<SergioMeneses>  la lista de la imagen concuerda perfectamente con nuestros directoprios en la ventana
<SergioMeneses>  ahora vamos a mirar un poco los mas importantes yque posiblemente usemos en el futuro cercano
<SergioMeneses> el directorio q mas nos va a interesar es /etc    "Contiene los archivos de configuración del sistema y de la mayoría de los programas"
<SergioMeneses> ...pueden ir accediendo a /etc dando doble click en la ventana que abrieron
<SergioMeneses>  Dentro de /etc podemos encontrar subdirectorios importantes como: contrar subdirectorios importantes como:
<SergioMeneses>  el directorio /etc/opt el cual contiene los archivos de configuracion de ciertas aplicaciones.
<SergioMeneses> El directorio /etc/X11 el cual contiene los archivos de configuracion para el sistema X Window (Sistema de ventanas X)y sus aplicaciones.
<SergioMeneses>  Lo relacionado con X11 es muy importante
<SergioMeneses> ya que suele ser una de las causas de problemas con el video
<SergioMeneses> o al trabajar con dispositivos como un videobeam
<SergioMeneses>  mas informacion acerca de X11: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/X_Window_System
<SergioMeneses> Si usas GNU/Linux para ser administrador de red o piensa administrar servidores estos archivos seran de gran valor para ud, ya que sirven para el manejo de los usuarios.
<SergioMeneses> Ellos son: - /etc/passwd Contiene las contraseñas de los usuarios.
<SergioMeneses> - /etc/group Contiene el grupo al cual pertenece un usuario.
<SergioMeneses> - /etc/shadow Archivo de contraseña de cifrado.
<SergioMeneses> - /ect/gshadow Archivo de contraseña de cifrado de grupos.
<SergioMeneses> usualmente usados cuando se manejan recursos compartidos en una organizacion
<SergioMeneses> ya sea una impresora o hasta el manejo de la informacion importante de la empresa
<SergioMeneses> Otro archivo que no podemos pasar por alto, es:
<SergioMeneses> - /etc/shells que contiene los shell (interpretes de comando) de sesion, como bash o tcsh, mas información acerca del shell: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shell_de_UNIX
<SergioMeneses> el shell podemos asociarlo con la consola
<SergioMeneses> en la charla anterios cuando el compañero andresmujica usaba comandos en esa pantallita
<SergioMeneses> se comunicaba mediante shell
<SergioMeneses> casi siempre la shell del sistema operativo ubuntu es bash
<SergioMeneses> ahora hablemos de otro directorio.
<SergioMeneses> volvamos en la ventana al "sistema de archivos" en la parte izquierda
<SergioMeneses> vamos a hablar de los puntos de montaje
<SergioMeneses> importante para los que manejamos una gran cantidad de dispositivos usb, o discos externos
<alucardni> -z
<SergioMeneses> el primero de estos es
<SergioMeneses> - /dev    Contiene archivos simbólicos que representan partes del hardware, tales como discos duros, memoria, entre otros.
<SergioMeneses> entremos a la consola
<SergioMeneses> se encuentra en "Aplicaciones > Accesorios > Terminal"
<SergioMeneses> ahora digitemos: fdisk y pulsamos enter
<SergioMeneses> podran observar el punto de montaje de sus particiones en el disco duro
<SergioMeneses> usualmente en /dev
<SergioMeneses> Alguna duda o pregunta hasta el momento?
<SergioMeneses> bueno seguimos
<SergioMeneses> otro directorio usado en la antiguedad de GNU/Linux como punto de montaje es
<SergioMeneses> - /mnt    Contiene subdirectorios donde se montan (se enlaza con) otras particiones de disco duro, CDROMs, etc.
<SergioMeneses> Usualmente se toma como el punto de montaje base para todo este tipo de dispositivos aunque actualmente es muy poco usado ya que las distribuciones actuales utilizan
<SergioMeneses> el siguiente directorio. "/media"
<SergioMeneses> pueden ir accediendo a el... y veran sus unidades usb y sus unidades de cd
<SergioMeneses> si poseen alguna particion ajena al sistema de archivos ( por ejemplo una particion de win2)
<SergioMeneses> cuando la monten, aparecera en este directorio
<SergioMeneses> ...ahora pasemos a otro directorio
<SergioMeneses> - /tmp    Contiene los ficheros temporales o de recursos de programas
<SergioMeneses> este directorio es interesante si te gusta revisar las cosas que pensaste que se borrarian de tu sistema, como videos reproducidos de youtube
<SergioMeneses> despues de reproducidos quedan almacenados en este directorio
<SergioMeneses> solo es que le cambien la extension a una conocida (como .flv)
<SergioMeneses> y abran descargados videos con solo reproducirlos xD
<SergioMeneses> ahora centremos la atencion a los directorios que controlan la base del sistema
<SergioMeneses> en primer lugar empezemos por el arranque del pc
<SergioMeneses> - /boot Contiene los archivos de imagen del kernel, asi como informacion y archivos asociados al proceso de arranque del sistema.
<SergioMeneses> en este directorio se encuentra el archivo "grub", el cual es impresindible para el arranque del sistema.
<SergioMeneses> este archivo lista otros sistemas operativos que tengamos, nos da un tiempo de espera y hasta le podemos poner fondo
<SergioMeneses> Mas informacion acerca del grub: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_GRUB
<SergioMeneses> ahora hablemos de comandos
<SergioMeneses> los comandos que usualmente usamos se encuentran en - /bin    Contiene los comandos y programasde utilidad basicos del usuario.
<SergioMeneses> si entran al directorio veran los comandos en forma de ejecutables
<SergioMeneses> aparte de esta
<SergioMeneses> existe otro directorio de comandos
<SergioMeneses> - /sbin    Contiene los comandos que solo pueden ser usados por el administrador del sistema
<SergioMeneses> son los comandos que debemos ejecutar con la instruccion "sudo"
<SergioMeneses> ahora... el sistema de archivos debe mantener cierta seguridad
<SergioMeneses> asi que el corazon del sistema operativo se encuentra aislado de los demas directorio en su propio espacio
<SergioMeneses> - /kernel Contiene los archivos de configuracion del kernel del sistema
<SergioMeneses> aqui se encuentran la mayoria de componentes del kernel
<SergioMeneses> ..podriamos decir que aqui se encuentra la "conciencia" de nuestro pc
<SergioMeneses> el kernel y los demas componentes del sistema
<SergioMeneses> no pueden trabajar de manera independiente
<SergioMeneses> asi que se comunican por medio de librerias unos con otros
<SergioMeneses> estas librerias se encuentran en el directorio - /lib    Librerías varias y módulos del kernel basicos. Los modulos del kernel los encontramos directamente en el subdirectorio
<SergioMeneses> -/lib/modules
<SergioMeneses> alli se encuentran las librerias basicas del kernel
<SergioMeneses> y sus modulos... como la demostracion del compañero andresmujica
<SergioMeneses> que nos mostro que librerias interactuaban con nuestro hardware
<SergioMeneses> ...ahora pasemos mas a la parte de servidores la llamo yo
<SergioMeneses> ...vamos a hablar de los directorios que tienen mayor participacion en el trabajo de los servidores
<SergioMeneses> el primero es
<SergioMeneses> - /var    Datos varios como archivos de log (registro de actividad) de programas, bases de datos, contenidos del servidor web, copias de seguridad...
<SergioMeneses> Un directorio interesante si te gustan los servidores. Aqui se monta el directorio de aplicaciones web "/var/WWW", claro este directorio
<SergioMeneses> aparece cuando instalas el servicio web Apache. tambien maneja los logs del sistema, como la caida inesperada de algun servicio o de todo el servidor.
<SergioMeneses> El directorio "/var" esta diseñado para almacenar datos que cambian todo el tiempo, como veiamos los logs pero tambien hubica lo que es los archivos de la cola de impresion.
<SergioMeneses> entre sus subdirectorios mas importantes estan:
<SergioMeneses> /var/log Contiene los archivos de registro, como /var/log/messages, que almacena todos los mensajes del kernel.
<SergioMeneses> - /var/spool Contiene los datos de colas, como correos, noticias o colas de impresion.
<SergioMeneses> - /var/run Contiene la informacion sobre los procesos  del sistema que se encuentran en ejecucion.
<SergioMeneses> alguna pregunta al respecto?
<SergioMeneses> les recomiendo tener muy en cuenta este directorio
<SergioMeneses> sobre todo si les gusta el area de redes
<SergioMeneses> hablemos de otro directorio muy peculiar
<SergioMeneses> - /proc    Es un directorio especial que se genera en la memoria del sistema. pues no tiene existencia real en el disco.
<SergioMeneses> Este directorio contiene información temporal sobre los procesos del sistema, como por ejemplo:
<SergioMeneses> /proc/cpuinfo maneja la informacion del procesador del equipo.
<SergioMeneses> - /proc/devices contiene los dispositivos actualmete configurados que se ejecutan con el kernel.
<SergioMeneses> pero porque este directorio se comporta asi
<SergioMeneses> ¿?¿?¿?¿?
<SergioMeneses> sencillo
<SergioMeneses> Los archivos que contiene este directorio, son en realidad interfaces para el kernel, atraves del cual se obtiene informacion del sistema.
<SergioMeneses> y para el final
<SergioMeneses> deje el directorio /root
<SergioMeneses> Aqui se almacenan los archivos propios del super usuario: root, es como el directorio "/home" para el usuario root.
<SergioMeneses> bueno muchachos tienen alguna pregunta acerca de lo visto?
<SergioMeneses> o algun directorio en particular que les halla llamado la atencion
<SergioMeneses> ...aunque la charla es muy teorica, es un tema muy importante si desean ser usuarios avanzados del sistema
<SergioMeneses> christmo, gracias por tu pregunta
<SergioMeneses> el directorio se borra temporalmente... no hay necesidad de borrarlo
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, no...
<SergioMeneses> mencione en la parte del directorio /media
<SergioMeneses> que si se tienen particiones de diferentes sistemas de archivos, estas se  iban a montar alli
<SergioMeneses> o no se hizo explicar la pregunta???
<SergioMeneses> aaa perfecto, gracias cousteau
<SergioMeneses> pues IngForigua
<SergioMeneses> esos directorios son basicos en el manejo de servidores
<SergioMeneses> ya que ellos manejan los logs del sistema, las colas de impresion, y los directorios de las paginas web
<SergioMeneses> entre otras muchas funciones
<SergioMeneses> ...bueno muchachos
<SergioMeneses> espero que la charla fuera de su agrado
<SergioMeneses> los invito a seguir pendientes de la jornada
<SergioMeneses> y le doy paso a mi compañero
<alucardni> muchas gracias SergioMeneses
<leogg> gracias SergioMeneses !
* leogg changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Open Week En Español || Desde el 3 al 7 de Mayo  || Preguntas seran en #ubuntu-charlas-chat || Por Info y otros https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES || Obtener ayuda por medio de las listas de correo y/o los canales de IRC - Nelo R. Tovar  -  01:00 UTC (Conversion Horaria  http://ur1.ca/ypnd)
<alucardni> nelo: todos tuyos!
<nelo> Buenas tardes/noche, gracias por estar presentes en este Ubuntu Open Week.
<nelo> Mi nombre es Nelo R. Tovar soy entusiasta del software libre,
<nelo> usuario de Ubuntu desde la versión 5.10 y miembro del equipo de contacto local
<nelo> de ubuntu-ve.
<nelo> Pueden encontrar más infomación sobre mí en :
<nelo> * https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NeloRTovar
<nelo> * https://launchpad.net/~ntovar
<nelo> * http://www.tovar.net.ve/nelo
<nelo> y
<nelo> Los tópicos que tocaremos en esta charla son el uso de las listas de correo y el
<nelo> IRC como herramientas para obtener ayuda con el uso de  Ubuntu.
<nelo> ¿Qué es una lista de Correo?
<nelo> Una lista de correo es un servicio que permite hacer la distribución masiva de
<nelo> información mediante el uso del correo electrónico.
<nelo> Su funcionamiento es el siguiente:
<nelo> una persona escribe un correo y lo envía a la dirección de correo de
<nelo> la lista, luego el programa que administra esta lista envía una copia del correo
<nelo> a cada una de las direcciones que están suscritas a ella.
<nelo> Como podemos observar existen los siguientes elementos en una lista de correo :
<nelo> * Emisor: Persona que envía el correo
<nelo> * Receptores: Personas que reciben el correo
<nelo> * Dirección de correo de la lista: es el url correspondiente al correo electrónico
<nelo> de la lista de correos
<nelo> * Gestor de listas de correos: Programa que hace la gestión de la lista de correo
<nelo> También existen el/los moderador/es que autoriza/n la distribución de los
<nelo> mensajes en las listas moderadas y el/los administrador/es de la lista que
<nelo> realizan la tarea de mantenimiento de la lista de correo.
<nelo> Para que este proceso de distribución de correo se lleve a cabo tanto el emisor
<nelo> como los receptores deben estar suscritos a la lista, es decir deben ser
<nelo> miembros de la lista.
<nelo> Tipos de Listas de Correos:
<nelo> Existen dos tipos principales de listas de correos:
<nelo> * Listas de anuncios: que sirven para que una o más personas puedan enviar
<nelo> anuncios a un grupo de personas (un grupo de direcciones de correo).
<nelo> * Lista de discusión: permiten a un grupo de personas discutir sobre algún tema,
<nelo> estableciéndose así un proceso de comunicación.
<nelo> Dependiendo de la configuración de la lista, los mensajes pueden ser moderados antes de ser distribuidos.
<nelo> Listas de Correos de Ubuntu
<nelo> En https://lists.ubuntu.com/ podemos encontrar un catálogo con las listas
<nelo> relacionadas con Ubuntu.
<nelo> En ese listado podemos ubicar el título "Ubuntu Worldwide LoCo Teams",
<nelo> que son las listas de las Comunidades Locales de Ubuntu.
<nelo> En estas listas es donde podemos conseguir el soporte comunitario
<nelo> Por ejemplo allí podemos encontrar el enlace a la lista de ubuntu-ve,
<nelo> que es la lista de la Comunidad Local de Ubuntu Venezuela.
<nelo> Si hacemos click en ese enlace seremos direccionados a la página de suscripción
<nelo> de la lista.
<nelo> Ustedes pueden seleccionar la del país al que pertenecen
<nelo> y hacer el proceso de suscripción, el cual es muy sencillo.
<nelo> También hay un enlace para ver los correos enviados a la lista
<nelo> sin necesidad de estar suscritos a ella
<nelo> Es bueno leer el contenido de esa página ya que allí puede haber información importante
<nelo> como por ejemplo la que muestra la lista de la comunidad de Nicaragua
<nelo> que podemos ver en https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Ubuntu-ni
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Open Week En Español || Desde el 3 al 7 de Mayo || Preguntas seran en #ubuntu-charlas-chat || Por Info y otros https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES || Evento: Ubuntu Open Week en Español - Sesión Actual: Obtener ayuda por medio de las listas de correo y/o los canales de  - Instructor: ntovar
<nelo> Allí ellos colocan una nota sobre un comportamiento especial de esa lista
<nelo> Lineamientos para el uso de las listas de correos
<nelo> Para mantener el mejor ambiente dentro de la lista de correo,
<nelo> se han creados unos lineamientos de uso que podemos ver en
<nelo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LineamientosListadeCorreos
<nelo> Estos lineamientos los podemos resumir en observar el código de conducta de
<nelo> ubuntu,
<nelo> solo enviar mensajes relacionados con el tema de la lista,
<nelo> responder debajo del correo original,
<nelo> no utilizar un correo enviado para crear una nueva
<nelo> discusión, es decir, una nueva discusión deber ser iniciada con un correo nuevo.
<nelo> Si usted requiere enviar un correo a una lista cuyo mensaje no esta relacionado
<nelo> con el tópico de la lista,
<nelo>  puede hacerlo colocando OT antes del asunto (subject) del correo,
<nelo> pero tenga en cuenta que esta situación no debe convertirse en una
<nelo> costumbre.
<nelo> Alguna pregunta ?
<nelo> alguien despierto ?
<nelo> También pueden revisar estos enlaces para mayor información sobre el
<nelo> comportamiento en las listas de correos :
<nelo> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netiquette
<nelo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Etiqueta_Lista_Correos
<nelo> Ahora veamos algo muy interesante
<nelo> ¿Cómo formular correctamente una pregunta?
<nelo> La respuesta que podemos obtener por medio de la lista de correos va a depender
<nelo> de la forma en como la hagamos.
<nelo> Si la pregunta es ambigua pues la respuesta también será ambigua.
<nelo> Para evitar esta situación debemos realizar la pregunta de
<nelo> la forma más clara posible,
<nelo> enviando información que le permita a los demás poder plantear una respuesta
<nelo> en los mejores términos y lo más acertada posible.
<ClaseBot> Quedan 10 minutos de la sesión actual.
<nelo> Por ejemplo si el problema es con la red inalámbrica puedes enviar el modelo de
<nelo> tarjeta que tiene tu computador, indicar si es de escritorio, un laptop o un
<nelo> netbook.
<nelo> En http://www.ubuntu-ve.org/?q=PreguntasInteligentes hay mayor información al
<nelo> respecto.
<nelo> Pregunstas?
<nelo> Continuemos
<nelo> ¿Qué es el IRC?
<nelo> El Internet Relay Chat (IRC) es un servicio que permite mantener una
<nelo> conversación en tiempo real usando la Internet. El IRC fue creado por
<nelo> Jarkko Oikarinen (alias "WiZ") en agosto de 1988 mientras trabaja en la
<nelo> Universidad de Oulu en Finlandia.
<nelo> unimix | pregunta: que hqy que hacer cuando nos encontramos frente auan flame war ?
<nelo> lo primero es no seguirle el juego, ya que la mayoria de ellos lo que quieren es sabotear la lista (o el irc)
<nelo> y luego pedirle al moderador o al adminstrador de la lista que tome las medidas al respecto
<nelo> El IRC se diferencia de la mensajería instantánea en que los usuarios no deben
<nelo> establecer la comunicación de antemano, de tal forma que todos los usuarios que
<nelo> se encuentran en un canal pueden comunicarse entre sí, aunque no hayan tenido
<nelo> ningún contacto anterior.
<nelo> Un ejemplo es lo que estamos haciendo en este momento.
<nelo> Las conversaciones se desarrollan en los llamados canales de IRC,
<nelo> designados por nombres que habitualmente comienzan con el carácter #
<ClaseBot> Quedan 5 minutos de la sesión actual.
<nelo> Los usuarios que se conectan al IRC se pueden identificar por su nombre o por un
<nelo> seudónimo o nick.
<nelo> Más información en :
<nelo> RFC del protocolo de irc, 1459 : http://www.rfc-es.org/rfc/rfc1459-es.txt
<nelo> IRC en wikipedia : http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Relay_Chat
<nelo> Programas clientes para usar el IRC
<nelo> * EL programa más usado en ambientes gráficos es xchat. También se puede usar
<nelo> pidgin, konversation o kopete.
<nelo> * Para ambientes basados en texto (terminales) podemos usar irssi o weechat.
<nelo> * Firefox tiene un plugin llamado ChatZilla.
<nelo> * También se puede utilizar el IRC por medio de la interfaz web
<nelo> http://webchat.freenode.net/.
<nelo> Canales de IRC de Ubuntu
<nelo> Si revisamos https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList, encontraremos la lista de
<nelo> canales relacionados con Ubuntu,
<nelo> los que más nos interesan en este caso son los
<nelo> que están catalogados como "Localized channels",
<nelo> que son los canales de ayudas de las comunidades locales.
<nelo> Para entrar en uno de ellos debemos indicarle al cliente que estamos usando que
<nelo> se conecte a la red de irc de freenode (o de ubuntu),
<nelo> una vez conectado al servidor utilizamos el comando join para entrar en un canal.
<nelo> Ejemplo :
<nelo> join #ubuntu-es
<nelo> con una / antes de join
<nelo> Recordemos que el # es parte del nombre del canal.
<nelo> Lineamientos para el uso de los canales de IRC de Ubuntu
<nelo> Así como las listas de correos tienen unos lineamientos que determinan el uso de
<nelo> las mismas, el IRC también tiene los suyos.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Open Week En Español || Desde el 3 al 7 de Mayo || Preguntas seran en #ubuntu-charlas-chat || Por Info y otros https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES
<nelo> Entre los más importantes tenemos:
<nelo> 1.- Observar el Código de Conducta.
<nelo> 2.- No inundar el canal. Debemos evitar enviar información de forma masiva al
<nelo> canal ya que este es considerado un comportamiento inapropiado. En el caso de
<nelo> que se necesite enviar un lote de información (por ejemplo la salida del comando
<nelo> lspci) se debe utilizar el servicio de pastebin (http://paste.ubuntu.com/).
<nelo> Tampoco debemos enviar repetidamente una pregunta al canal en un tiempo
<nelo> relativamente corto.
<nelo> 3.- Hacer preguntas relativas al tópico del canal en el que esta participando.
<nelo> 4.- Enviar respuestas útiles. No debemos responder con un "busca en google" o
<nelo> "léete el manual", es más útil dar enlaces a direcciones donde se pueda
<nelo> encontrar información que ayude a resolver el problema planteado. Debemos tener
<nelo> en cuenta que el usuario al que le estamos prestando apoyo puede que no tenga
<nelo> muchos conocimientos en computación.
<nelo> ¿Cómo formular correctamente una pregunta en un canal de IRC?
<nelo> Que una persona entre a un canal de chat y pregunte si puede hacer una pregunta,
<nelo> no es bien visto por quienes hacen vida en el canal. Lo ideal es que la persona
<nelo> entre al canal, haga un saludo de cortesía y haga su pregunta.
<nelo> al igual que en las listas la calidad de la pregunta incide en la calidad de la respuesta
<nelo> Es recomendable indicar por ejemplo, el tipo de computador, tipo de cpu, tarjeta de
<nelo> red, tarjeta gráfica, si ha instalado software de terceros, si se ha usado
<nelo> algún ppa, etc.
<nelo> Algo importante a tener en cuenta es que luego de hacer la pregunta, la
<nelo> respuesta puede que no sea inmediata,
<nelo> ya que a pesar de que se vean muchas personas en el canal, éstas no
<nelo> necesariamente pueden estar leyéndolo e incluso
<nelo> puede que no estén frente al computador.
<nelo> Así que hay que dejar un tiempo prudencial antes de repetir la pregunta
<nelo> También es importante que antes de hacer una pregunta hagamos búsquedas con el
<nelo> motor de búsqueda preferido(google, yahoo, etc), en launchpad,
<nelo> en los foros y otros recursos en línea si el problema ya ha sido reportado
<nelo> y si ya existe una posible solución.
<nelo> Preguntas?
<nelo> Por mi parte agradecido por la atención prestada
<nelo> y me pongo a la orden en el canal de #ubuntu-ve y su lista de correo para cualquier pregunta o consulta
<nelo> y le pido disculpa por lo atropellado del final de la charla
<nelo> Y la invitación para mañana por este mismo canal a esta misma hora
<m4v> bueno, gracias nelo por la charla, damos por terminada la jornada de hoy.
<m4v> mañana continua
<openweek4> ok
<openweek2> disculpen ya termino la charla
<nelo> openweek2: si ya termino
<openweek2> gracias
<ClaseBot> Quedan 10 minutos de la sesión actual.
<openweek0> hola
<openweek4> holña
<openweek4> hola
<dinostor> dnde se ven las charlas?
<dinostor> ???
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Open Week En Español || Desde el 3 al 7 de Mayo || Preguntas seran en #ubuntu-charlas-chat || Por Info y otros https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES || Evento: Ubuntu Open Week en Español - Sesión Actual: Reanimando el equipo de documentación - Instructor: keffie_jayx
<keffie_jayx> saludos a todos
<alucardni> Hola!!
<alucardni> buenas tardes a todos y todas!
<alucardni> Iniciamos la tarde / noche con nuestro amigo venezolano Efrain Valles
<alucardni> effie_jayx: el canal es tuyo!
<keffie_jayx> gracias alucardni, :)
<keffie_jayx> vale recalcar que hoy tenemos el uso de un bot especial para charlas
<keffie_jayx> coresia de Nathan Handler y la comunidad IRC Ubuntu :)
<keffie_jayx> un abrazo para todos ellos
<keffie_jayx> tamien para m4v que ha estado super pendiente de la moderación de los canales y de las genstiones irc previas a estas charlas
<keffie_jayx> :)
 * keffie_jayx abraza m4v
<keffie_jayx> bueno
<keffie_jayx> antes de mepezar dedico esta charla a mi padre, Edgar Valles que esta ahora hospitalizado con un caso de Dengue Hemorragico
<keffie_jayx> gracias a el y su esfuerzo por comprarme una PC cuando no habia dinero, soy lo que soy hoy
<keffie_jayx> sin mas preambulo.
<keffie_jayx> Reviviendo el equipo de Documentación
<keffie_jayx> :)
<keffie_jayx> Saludos a todos mi nombre es Efrain Valles, mas conocido como
<keffie_jayx> effie_jayx o keffie_jayx si estoy usando kubuntu ;). gracias por
<keffie_jayx> participar en Ubuntu Open Week en Español y corran la voz ;)
<keffie_jayx> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES
<keffie_jayx> Mi charla para esta hora es sobre Documentación en Ubuntu a travez
<keffie_jayx> del Equipo de Documentación.
<keffie_jayx> ubuntu-doc-spa
<keffie_jayx> El equipo de documentación en español es un grupo de personas que tratamos en lo prosible de redactar y agrupar mucha información que a diario esta disponible en la web
<keffie_jayx> coo sabemos al hacer una busqueda en google puede que obtengamos millones de resultados. la idea de el equipo es tener siempre documentación a la mano que nos permita perder menos tiempo en información de interés a la comunidad hispana
<keffie_jayx> como una breve reseña, el equipo de documentación por mucho tiempo se fragmento, formandoce dos bandos, el equipo oficila de documentación, y el grupo linux sin miedo
<keffie_jayx> sin embargo hoy en dia los equipos se fundieron y nacio ubuntu-doc-spa
<keffie_jayx> :)
<keffie_jayx> el sitio que tenemos esta disponible nuevamente en http://doc.ubuntu-es.org
<keffie_jayx> hay horas y horas invertidas para promover el uso de ubuntu en ese sitio
<keffie_jayx> es quizas el esfuerzo mas grande que he visto aparte de spreadubuntu
<keffie_jayx> es una tarea dificil mantener este sitio a medida que Ubuntu evoluciona
<keffie_jayx> pero poco a poco hemos hecho crecer la base de conocimiento
<keffie_jayx> ahora bien. No crean que esta perfecto
<keffie_jayx> doc.ubuntu-es.org necestia tu ayuda y ya les comento sobre esto
<ClaseBot> Angel pregunta: ¿A que hace referencia "reanimar el equipo de documentación"?
<keffie_jayx> El equipo necesita ayuda, reanimarnos es por que estamos un poco dormidos ne los laureles ;)
<keffie_jayx> y este es un buen momento para mejorar
<ClaseBot> Lvkz pregunta: ¿Cómo los usuarios de otros OS y otras personas llegan a tener conocimiento de esta página?
<keffie_jayx> Lvkz:  creo que hay mucha documentación que es general, la parte filosófica por ejemplo
<keffie_jayx> Lvkz:  puedo decir que ubuntu emplea mucho software que tambien esta disponible en otras distros
<keffie_jayx> Lvkz:  cubre tu pregunta?
<keffie_jayx> Entonces
<keffie_jayx> actualemente es necesario registrarnos en el sitio para poder colaborar, estamos trabajando para migrar esto al uso de openid y poder identificarnos con Launchpad o otros servicios web.
<keffie_jayx> registrarnos es muy sencillo
<keffie_jayx> Colaborar con documentación es bastante sencilo tambien pero requiere de tiempo. Es una buena puerta a participar en la comunidad Ubuntu y en especial a la comunidad en español
<keffie_jayx> si quieres participar puedes hacerlo de la siguiente manera
<keffie_jayx> Puedes crear nueva documentación y para esto te recomiendo que leas detenidamente http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Ayuda:Crear_contenido
<keffie_jayx> es muy importante que consideres las normas de estilo del sitio doc.ubuntu-es.org
<keffie_jayx> http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Normas_edici%C3%B3n
<keffie_jayx> y tambien tienes que aprender a utilizar la syntaxis wiki del sitio,
<keffie_jayx> una buena guia para esto tambien esta disponible en http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Ayuda:C%C3%B3mo_editar_p%C3%A1ginas
<keffie_jayx> Tambien puedes ayudar editando contenido existente
<keffie_jayx> quizas haciendo algunos cambios triviales para llevar la documentación al corriente con los lanzamientos
<keffie_jayx> o con sus respectivos documentos en la wiki de Ubuntu
<keffie_jayx> tambien es importante qeu revises http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Ayuda:Editar_contenido
<keffie_jayx> la guia para editar contenido
<keffie_jayx> y quizas lo mas importante, Traducción
<keffie_jayx> esto nos permite poder tener material que se genere en el core del proyecto ubuntu
<keffie_jayx> aquí podemos pedir colaboración con el equipo de traducción si es necesario
<keffie_jayx> pueden leer mas en
<keffie_jayx> http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Traducci%C3%B3n
<ClaseBot> Lvkz pregunta: ¿Sé modificará la apariencia al doc.ubuntu-es, así como se le hizo un cambio de apariencia en Ubuntu 10.04?
<keffie_jayx> Lvkz:  si, es una de las tareas pendientes del equipo
<keffie_jayx> ya que http://www.ubuntu-es.org ya esta listo
<keffie_jayx> la diseñadora y yo vamos a trabajar en conjunto
<keffie_jayx> las contribuciones son bienvenidas
<ClaseBot> Oasis__ pregunta: mediante https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-doc-spa se hace el ingreso para colaborar, pero este ingreso está supeditado a colaboraciones realizadas, si simplemente he reportado bugs de versiones como puedo llegar a ser aceptado ?
<keffie_jayx> Oasis__:  esto es relativamente sencillo
<keffie_jayx> solo tienes que crear tu usuario y ir trabajando, en tu pagina wiki de tu usuario, agrega los documentos que haz modificado
<keffie_jayx> luego en launchpad agrega en tus detalles que colaboras con documentación y el enlace a tu usuario
<keffie_jayx> tenemos una baja de contribuidores asi que eres bienvenido
<ClaseBot> xuacu pregunta: No sería más eficaz un sitio doc.ubuntu.com generico con redirección por idioma del navegador?
<keffie_jayx> xuacu: en verdad en doc.ubuntu-es.org encontramos un lugar que ya funcionaba. No estoy familiarizado con los locales de doc.ubuntu.com
<keffie_jayx> xuacu:  los admins anteriores nos delegaron el sitio y ahi nos sentimos agusto ;)
<ClaseBot> triptuker pregunta: Que nivel de conocimientos hay que tener para poder colaborar, hay algo que los usuarios relativamente nuevos podamos aportar??
<keffie_jayx> triptuker:  no muchos, los suficientes para poder leer y redactar :)
<keffie_jayx> triptuker:  en verdad se pide que puedas  ser veraz de lo que documentas
<keffie_jayx> bien
<keffie_jayx> otros aspectos generales de ayuda los pueden encontrar aquí
<keffie_jayx> http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/doc.ubuntu-es:Ayuda
<keffie_jayx> y los exhortamos a que se nos unan y nos ayuden a mejorar la experiencia de documentar en ubuntu
<keffie_jayx> Si quieren un solo link con todo los que les he comentado hasta ahora
<keffie_jayx> vean , http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Ayuda:Como_colaborar
<keffie_jayx> es muy completa y cubre todos los aspectos de sus potenciales contribuciones
<ClaseBot> Lvkz pregunta: ¿Cómo se controla la modificación de páginas? ¿Cómo se verifica que la información editada o "posteada" es la correcta?
<keffie_jayx> esta es una buena pregunta
<keffie_jayx> la idea de tener un wiki como espacio colaborativo requiere que nosotros como usuarios tengamos claro que el trabajo de uno tiene que ser valorado por todos
<keffie_jayx> al yo editar esa pagina, los miembros del equipo son notificados, ellos pueden actuar en modificar esta pagina si fuese necesario
<keffie_jayx> la edición es inmediata, la moderación siempre tarda un poco segun disponibilidad de los miembros del equipo
<ClaseBot> openweek8 pregunta: tienen alguna relación con el proyecto guia-ubuntu.org?
<keffie_jayx> openweek8:  no somos el mismo grupo, pero si nos ayudamos mucho, la gente de guia-ubuntu se establece mucho antes que ubuntu-doc-spa y prefieren mantener su espacio abierto para su referencia
<keffie_jayx> somos proyectos hermanos y en veces compartimos articulos
<keffie_jayx> si tienen mas preguntas
<keffie_jayx> haganmelas llegar ;)
<keffie_jayx> xuacu:  con respecto a la integración con doc.ubuntu.com, mucho tenia que ver con los inicios escogiendo que herramienta ibamos a usar. unos decian moin moin y otros decía mediawiki
<keffie_jayx> despues de casi dos meses de cerruchar bicicletas
<keffie_jayx> bueno pues se escojio mediawiki
<keffie_jayx> xuacu:  segun entiendo doc.ubuntu.com esta super integrado con moin moin como motor wiki
<keffie_jayx> y eso puede que dificulte la integración
<keffie_jayx> pero a la final lo que importa es el contenido
<keffie_jayx> ;)
<ClaseBot> xuacu pregunta: Que relación hay con el Proyecto del Manual de Ubuntu? http://ubuntu-manual.org/ ¿Es duplicar esfuerzos o es complementario?
<keffie_jayx> definitivamente complementario
<keffie_jayx> si haz visto, ubuntu-manual.org es un proyecto que busca ser una referencia portable del uso basico de ubuntu
<keffie_jayx> lo que es un subconjunto de nuestros objetivos y tiene un target mas offline que online
<keffie_jayx> deberiamos ayudar a traducirlo, hace una semana yo comentaba que no hemos terminado de traducirlo al español, vamos casi por 50%
<ClaseBot> Lvkz29 pregunta: ¿Hay por casualidad de la posibilidad de crear una ayuda en línea para los novatos?
<keffie_jayx> Lvkz29: si la hay, en la misma pagina de doc.ubuntu-es.org pueden encontrar una seccion para usuarios noveles
 * keffie_jayx busca link
<keffie_jayx> !p
<keffie_jayx> Lvkz29:  http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Empezando
<keffie_jayx> ese es el enlance
<ClaseBot> cebxan pregunta: En http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Traducci%C3%B3n dice que la guia de escritorio para Ubuntu 8.04 no está traducida. Obviamente esa lista está desactualizada pero quisiera saber si la guía del 10.04 tampoco está traducida.
<keffie_jayx> ClaseBot:  creo que no hay lanzamiento de la Guia Oficial Ubuntu en Inglés.
<keffie_jayx> sorry cebxan
<ClaseBot> Quedan 10 minutos de la sesión actual.
<keffie_jayx> cebxan:  se referia a  a https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/
<keffie_jayx> cebxan: tratamos en lo posible de traducir pero no colaboramos directamente con help.ubuntu.com
<keffie_jayx> bien
<keffie_jayx> eso concluye mi charla
<keffie_jayx> si tienen mas preguntas
<keffie_jayx> lancelas
<keffie_jayx> yo voy a tomar un poco de agua y arrancamos con la otra
<keffie_jayx> ;)
<ClaseBot> Quedan 5 minutos de la sesión actual.
#ubuntu-charlas 2010-05-06
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Open Week En Español || Desde el 3 al 7 de Mayo || Preguntas seran en #ubuntu-charlas-chat || Por Info y otros https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES || Evento: Ubuntu Open Week en Español - Sesión Actual: Ubuntu Accesible - Instructor: keffie_jayx
<keffie_jayx> Hola, ya estoy otravez aqui
<keffie_jayx> bueno
<keffie_jayx> a los uqe nos estaban conmigo hace un rato
<keffie_jayx> Saludos a todos mi nombre es Efrain Valles, mas conocido como
<keffie_jayx> effie_jayx o keffie_jayx si estoy usando kubuntu ;). gracias por
<keffie_jayx> participar en Ubuntu Open Week en Español y corran la voz ;)
<keffie_jayx> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES
<keffie_jayx> Soy de Venezuela, la bella y calurosa ciudad de Maracaibo
<keffie_jayx> particpo en mi comunidad local ubuntu venezuela (www.ubuntu-ve.org) y hoy les venco a hablar de Accesibilidad en Ubuntu
<keffie_jayx> muchos no conocen que es la accesibilidad
<keffie_jayx> La accesibilidad es el grado en el que todas las personas pueden utilizar un objeto, visitar un lugar o acceder a un servicio, independientemente de sus capacidades técnicas, cognitivas o físicas.
<keffie_jayx> hay personas que tienen discapacidad visual, motora, y linguistica
<keffie_jayx> ¿hay algun discapacitado en la charla de hoy?
<keffie_jayx> bueno
<keffie_jayx> Las computadoras han ayudado a personas con discapacidades desde los principios de la computacion como tal
<keffie_jayx> <xuacu> keffie_jayx: bien considerado, todos somos discapacitados potenciales. Nadie esta libre de un accidente o enfermedad
<keffie_jayx> muy cierto
<keffie_jayx> xuacu una frase que me llevo para compartir con mis amgos, gracias :)
 * keffie_jayx abraza a xuacu
<keffie_jayx> como les decía, las computadoras asisten a estas personas
<keffie_jayx> sin embargo este software es muy costoso por su esquema de licenciamiento
<keffie_jayx> en Ubuntu, la accesibilidad es una de nuestras promesas
<keffie_jayx> la tercera para ser exacto
<keffie_jayx> Ubuntu incluye las mejores infraestructuras de traducción y accesibilidad que el software libre tiene para ofrecer.
<keffie_jayx> asi pues ubuntu es accesible desde el live CD :)
<keffie_jayx> si alguno quiere intentar probar, solo presiones F5 al iniciar el Cd en vivo y tendran las opciones de accesibilidad
<keffie_jayx> las opciones son  # Discapaciodad visual menor
<keffie_jayx> # Discapacidad visual moderada
<keffie_jayx> # Discapacidad visual total
<keffie_jayx> # Dificultades motoras menores
<keffie_jayx> Ubuntu al implementar el escritorio GNOME, cuenta con una serie de aplicaciones instaladas por defecto que ayudan a que eso funcione facilmente
<keffie_jayx> pueden revisar la documentacion del escritorio gnome con respecto a acceisbilidad en http://library.gnome.org/users/gnome-access-guide/index.html.es
<keffie_jayx> voy a repasar algunas de estas aplicaciones
<keffie_jayx> empecemos por ORCA
<keffie_jayx> http://wiki.tiflolinux.org/mediawiki/index.php/Orca
<keffie_jayx> Orca es una suite de apoyo al discapacitado visual, brinda apoyo en aspectos como teclado en pantalla
<keffie_jayx> texto a voz, y hasta braile.
<keffie_jayx> en mi experiencia es una de las herramientas mas completas sin embargo todavia le falta trabajo para ser perfecta
<ClaseBot> Angel pregunta: para aclarar el concepto; la accesibilidad solo esta apuntada a personas con alguna discapacidad?
<keffie_jayx> ok
<keffie_jayx> devuelta
<keffie_jayx> para responder a Angel
<keffie_jayx> si tiene que ver con la capacidad que tenga cada quien en poder realizar tareas
<keffie_jayx> con nuestros sentidos
<keffie_jayx> mas preguntas?
<keffie_jayx> ok
<keffie_jayx> Continuo
<keffie_jayx> hay otras aplicaciones que brindan accesibilidad en nuestra distribución preferida
<keffie_jayx> como por ejemplo http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gnopernicus
<keffie_jayx> Gnopernicus que sirve de lector de pantalla de escritorio
<keffie_jayx> muy utíl por cierto
<keffie_jayx> Vale recalcar que alguna de las aplicaciones de escritorio como Firefox o OpenOffice no son tan faciles de ser leidas en pantalla por sus innumerables menus
<keffie_jayx> en la web tambien se habla de accesibilidad y se depende de sitios web con caracteristicas especiales para discapacitados visuales.
<keffie_jayx> Letras contrastantes con el fondo y demas
<keffie_jayx> esto ayuda a los navegadores a hacer el contenido mas accesible para los usuarios
<keffie_jayx> otras aplicaciones que podemos encontrar es por ejempo
<keffie_jayx> dasher
<keffie_jayx> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dasher
<keffie_jayx> es un software que permite escribir con movimientos leves, ideal para personas con discapacidad motora
<ClaseBot> IngForigua pregunta: keffie_jayx en ubuntu 10.04 se puede desplegar ese menu ? no lo recuerdo pero en 9.10 si
<keffie_jayx> IngForigua:  si se puede, solo dale a F5 ;)
<ClaseBot> Angel pregunta: en el caso de discapacidad auditiva...hay programas que se encarguen de pasar de voz a texto?
<keffie_jayx> Angel:  si las hay, este tipo de software se le conoce como TDD, text device for the deaf
<keffie_jayx> hay cosas asi para skype y orca
<keffie_jayx> hay que leer bien en orca para saber como configurarlo
<ClaseBot> juancarlospaco2 pregunta: Supone que creas un programa grafico basico y simple, hay alguna manera de saber si es "ORCA compatible"
<keffie_jayx> juancarlospaco2: la unica forma es probarlo
<keffie_jayx> :S
<keffie_jayx> juancarlospaco2:  el equipo de accesibildad Ubuntu hace eso todo el tiempo, puedes leer acerca de ellos en https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Accessibility/Team
<ClaseBot> orgezeon pregunta: en el caso de discapacidad idiomática, .. me explico, hay alguna aplicación orientada al aprendizaje intuitivo de niños que llegan con otros idiomas al colegio, como por ejemplo, niños orientales que no dominan el Español, y han de ponerse al día en muy corto espacio de tiempo?
<keffie_jayx> orgezeon:  Hay mucho software educativo en los repositorios :), sin embargo no he visto muchos alguno que destaque en lenguas foraneas
<ClaseBot> triptuker pregunta: en que grado de desarrollo se encuentras las herramientas de accesibilidad actuales en un Ubuntu, una persona con discapacidad podrida trabajar al 100% con ellas??
<keffie_jayx> triptuker: si te soy sincero, el software de asistencia al discapacitado puede mejorar en softwre libre.
<keffie_jayx> pero conozco casos de personas que trabajan y hasta programan en software libre
<keffie_jayx> y ya les muestro un video :)
<ClaseBot> IngForigua pregunta: No estuve toda la sesión pero que clases de discapacidades ubuntu puede ayudar al usuario
<keffie_jayx> IngForigua:  Discapacidad visual en niveles moderado, bajo y alto (ciego). Motora menor y medio
<keffie_jayx> Bueno voy a hablarles de las limitantes
<keffie_jayx> Hasta ahora una persona con discapacidad visual no puede instalar sola su propio ubuntu :(
<keffie_jayx> ubiquity da algunos problemas al instalar.
<keffie_jayx> pero estoy seguro que estan trabajando en esto
<keffie_jayx> tambien tenemos problemas con orca y algunas placas de sonido
<keffie_jayx> para otros Orca es intimidante
<keffie_jayx> KDE y GNOME todavia no inegran sus servicios accesibles entre otros
<keffie_jayx> hay mucho en que laborar
<keffie_jayx> en español, hay iniciativas ejemplo http://mundoaccesible.org.ve
<keffie_jayx> un grupo de geeks que quieren ayudar a la comunidad de dicapacitados
<keffie_jayx> y creo que estamos en camino de lograr mucho :)
<keffie_jayx> En verdad es un reto grande y hay documentación buena en el sitio de mundo accesible
<keffie_jayx> quizas lo que si falta en español es documentación de los esfuerzo de accesibilidad de ubuntu
<keffie_jayx> el equipo de Acessibilidad trabaja a nivel internacional y el idioma usado es Inglés
<keffie_jayx> por lo tanto si es necesario traducir y difundir esta cualidad de Ubuntu
<keffie_jayx> y del software libre en general
<keffie_jayx> eso es mi charla y quedo con sus preguntas
<ClaseBot> Quedan 10 minutos de la sesión actual.
<keffie_jayx> Bueno quisiera dar gracias a Nerissa Aguilera de Mundo Accesible por motivarme a dar esta charla y por su excelente trabajo de mostrar una realidad a los geeks del mundo para que hagamos algo, ayudar a las personas que nos necesitan
<keffie_jayx> vayan y difundan que hoy por hoy Ubuntu es Accesible...
<keffie_jayx> muchas gracias
<ClaseBot> triptuker pregunta: hay alguna aplicación que permita comandos verbales??
<keffie_jayx> triptuker:  no no hay nada concreto todavia
<keffie_jayx> :(
<keffie_jayx> bien
<keffie_jayx> muchas gracias
<keffie_jayx> alucardni:  todo suyo :)
<ClaseBot> Quedan 5 minutos de la sesión actual.
<alucardni> keffie_jayx: gracias por tus dos charlas super interesantes
<alucardni> esperemos a que ClaseBot le de voz a SergioMeneses para que inicie su charla
<alucardni> SergioMeneses: estuvo con nosotros ayer con una charla que nos llevó a conocer como esta organizado nuestro sistema de ficheros
<alucardni> y hoy nos va a hablar sobre el manejo de permisos
<alucardni> :)
<alucardni> SergioMeneses: en cuanto tengas voz el canal es todo tuyo!
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Open Week En Español || Desde el 3 al 7 de Mayo || Preguntas seran en #ubuntu-charlas-chat || Por Info y otros https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES || Evento: Ubuntu Open Week en Español - Sesión Actual: Manejo de permisos en Ubuntu - Sergio Meneses - Instructor: SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> Saludos compañeros, soy Sergio Andres Meneses miembro de Ubuntu-Co (Colombia) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> voy a ser su tutor en esta charla
<SergioMeneses> cualquier pregunta formularla sin ningun problema
<SergioMeneses> Me reservo el uso de tildes por el log.
<SergioMeneses> antes de comenzar, quisiera agradecerles por su asistencia y mis compañeros organizadores y turores por su labor y porque esta jornada se lleve a cabo
<SergioMeneses> ....bueno ya, empezemos xD
<SergioMeneses> la charla esta enfocada a consolear mucho
<SergioMeneses> asi que tener de una vez la consola a la mano
<SergioMeneses> para los miembros nuevos, la consola se encuentra en Aplicaciones > Accesorios > Terminal
<SergioMeneses> Ahora si a los permisos!!!
<SergioMeneses> Para brindar algo de privacidad y protección cada archivo o directorio tiene asociados permisos
<SergioMeneses> esto es comun para las distribuciones GNU/Linux
<SergioMeneses> incluyendo Ubuntu
<SergioMeneses> los permisos son diferentes para el propietario, para el grupo y para los demás usuarios. En el caso de archivos los permisos que pueden darse o quitarse son:
<SergioMeneses> lectura, escritura y ejecucion
<SergioMeneses> pero la pregunta es permisos a que???
<SergioMeneses> respuesta: A todo!!!
<SergioMeneses> desde un texto plano (.txt) hasta una particion del disco
<SergioMeneses> y aqui va nuestro primer gran comando
<SergioMeneses> "chmod"
<SergioMeneses> muchos tendran que conocer tarde o temprano este comando
<SergioMeneses> ya que es parte fundamental del sistema.
<SergioMeneses> hablemos de directorios
<SergioMeneses> bueno aqui tenemos una pregunta
<ClaseBot> openweek8 pregunta: como hacer que todos los archivos y carpetas de una particion regresen por asi decirlo a los permisos por defecto
<SergioMeneses> openweek8, debes volver a editar los permisos manualmente a como los tenias antes
<SergioMeneses> ...pero es sencillo, ya lo veran
<SergioMeneses> como decia nuestro compañero en su pregunta para los En el caso de directorios los permisos son: (r) para listar los archivos, (w) para escribir, crear o borrar archivos y (x) para acceder a archivos del directorio.
<SergioMeneses> bueno ya la parte teorica ahora mas practica
<SergioMeneses> abrir todos la consola como lo indique
<SergioMeneses> Aplicaciones > Accesorios > Terminal
<SergioMeneses> vamos a digitar el comando: pwd
<SergioMeneses> este comando nos informa donde estamos situados respecto a nuestro sistema de archivos
<SergioMeneses> ..debe salir algo como:
<SergioMeneses>  - /home/suUsuario
<SergioMeneses> ahora digitemos el comando: ls -l
<SergioMeneses> el les mostrara una lista con sus archivos y directorios de su "home"
<SergioMeneses> los primeros valores de ese resultado son los permisos que tienen definidos los archivos y carpetas
<SergioMeneses> hay vemos los tres permisos basicos reflejados
<SergioMeneses> lectura = r (read)
<SergioMeneses> escritura = w
<SergioMeneses> y ejecucion = x
<SergioMeneses> ahora vamos a manipular personalmente los permisos a un archivo
<SergioMeneses> primero por su seguridad vamos a crear un archivo vacio para la practica
<SergioMeneses> esto como lo hacemos???
<SergioMeneses> sencillo, con otro comando: touch
<SergioMeneses> su sintaxis es la siguiente
<SergioMeneses> $touch archivo
<SergioMeneses> donde archivo es el nombre del archivo que se quiere crear
<ClaseBot> jesus__ pregunta: que significa la separaion de los quienes los permisos por grupos o que drwx-rx-.........
<SergioMeneses> jesus__, te has adelantado un poco... pero bueno, vamos de una
<SergioMeneses> primero que todo, la "d" indica que es un directorio
<SergioMeneses> despues los permisos se dividen en 3 columnas de 3 letras
<SergioMeneses> rwx-rwx-rwx
<SergioMeneses> Los tres caracteres rwx que siguen a la d inicial indican los permisos para el propietario, los tres siguientes r-x indican los permisos para el grupo y los tres siguientes r-x indican los permisos para el resto de usuarios
<SergioMeneses> Los permisos de un archivo pueden ser modificados por el propietario o por el administrador del sistema con el comando chmod que espera dos parámetros: cambio por realizar al permiso y nombre del archivo por cambiar.
<SergioMeneses> entonces vamos a cambiar los permisos del archivo que hemos creado
<ClaseBot> MaPo81 pregunta: como puedo darle acceso a otros usuarios a un directorio en mi home?
<SergioMeneses> MaPo81, los permisos tanto para directorio como para archivos se manejan de la misma forma
<SergioMeneses> ...como he visto que todos estan interesados en el cambio de permisos atento a lo que sigue
<SergioMeneses> vamos al cambio de permisos de la forma mas comun que encontraran
<SergioMeneses> en la consola digitamos lo siguiente
<SergioMeneses> sudo chmod 777 archivo
<ClaseBot> embajador pregunta: todos los cambios se hacen desde terminal? ¿se pueden hacer desde la interfaz gráfica?
<SergioMeneses> no necesariamente
<SergioMeneses> embajador, despues de la parte de consola viene la parte grafica
<SergioMeneses> ...volviendo a la practica
<SergioMeneses> podeis observar los permisos de tu nuevo archivo
<SergioMeneses> pero porque usamos 777
<SergioMeneses> ¿?¿?¿?¿?
<SergioMeneses> el manejo de los numeros es una forma de cambiar permisos
<SergioMeneses> y se conoce como la forma "octal"
<SergioMeneses> entonces como seria siempre que valla a cambiar permisos de un directorio o de un archivo???
<SergioMeneses> debes definir el comando asi: Uso: chmod {opciones} {nombre de archivo}
<SergioMeneses> en el metodo octal los permisos dse distribuyen en Propietario, Grupo y Otros está representado por tres números.
<SergioMeneses> estos numeros son: 1, 2 y 4
<SergioMeneses> los cuales significan ejecutar, escribir y leer respectivamente
<SergioMeneses> estos tres numeros se combinan para asignar valores a los demas
<SergioMeneses> como veiamos en el ejemplo anterio 7 viene de 1+2+4
<SergioMeneses> entonces deducimos que...
<SergioMeneses> 7 para el propietario, es decir todos los permisos
<SergioMeneses> 7 para el grupo, es decir todos los permisos
<SergioMeneses> 7 para el usuario, es decir todos los permisos
<SergioMeneses> pero quienes son estos tres entes en nuestro sistema
<SergioMeneses> el propietario, es quien crea el archivo o directorio
<SergioMeneses> el grupo, es el grupo de trabajo al cual pertenece el creador del archivo o directorio
<SergioMeneses> y el usuario, es un usuario externo que quiera acceder al archivo o directorio
<SergioMeneses> vamos a ver un ejemplo de combinaciones:
<SergioMeneses> Leer y escribir seria = 4+2=6
<SergioMeneses> asi que si queremos que los demas usuarios solo puedan escribir deberiamos tener la siguiente entrada en la consola
<SergioMeneses> Usuario @ anfitrión: / home / usuario $ chmod 776 archivo
<SergioMeneses> y asi todos los "otros" que pretendan usar el archivo lo lo podran editar mas no ejecutar
<SergioMeneses> ...ahora veamos la parte grafica de los permisos
<SergioMeneses> si pueden mirar cualquier archivo que tengan a la mano
<SergioMeneses> vamos al archivo, damos click derecho, luego vamos a propiedades y nos situamos en la pestaña "permisos"
<SergioMeneses> deberiamos ver algo asi: http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Imagen:Permisos.jpg
<SergioMeneses> hay tenemos los tres tipos de permisos
<SergioMeneses> Propietario, Grupo y Otros... los "otros son los mismos usuarios" que nombramos antes
<SergioMeneses> pueden dar click sobre las pestañas
<SergioMeneses> y cambiarlos desde hay
<SergioMeneses> ....claro, si uds son los propietarios del archivos
<SergioMeneses> o directorio
<SergioMeneses> sino lo son, les toca cambiar los permisos por consola
<SergioMeneses> por eso es util manejar ambas formas de manejar los permisos
<SergioMeneses> si solo quieren cambiar los permisos del grupo, pues solo editan la pestaña de grupo
<SergioMeneses> http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Imagen:Permisosgrupo.jpg
<SergioMeneses> os doy un pequeño espacio de pregunas ahora de la parte de consola octal y la parte grafica
<SergioMeneses> asi que cualquier duda respecto a lo que llevamos, soltarla ahora =)
<SergioMeneses> ...ueno continuamos
<SergioMeneses> bueno
<SergioMeneses> la siguiente parte tiene que ver con los permisos en forma de "letras"
<SergioMeneses> asi como la salida del comando: ls -l
<ClaseBot> jesus__ pregunta: los permisos de grupo funcionan para dar permiso a directorio en una maquina en red
<SergioMeneses> jesus__, sip... correcto
<SergioMeneses> no solo directorios, sino impresoras, faxes, entre otros
<SergioMeneses> al ser el administrador de la red se posee poder sobre todos los usuarios.
<SergioMeneses> asi que podeis administrar la informacion que ellos ven y como la administran
<SergioMeneses> bueno seguimos
<SergioMeneses> ahora asignemos a un archivo cualquiera permio de ejecucion  al gupo y a los ususario (otros)
<SergioMeneses> por la parte de "letras" la asignacion es algo mas compleja
<SergioMeneses> debemos primero saber a quien le vamos a asignar el permiso, por medio de sus letra caracteristica
<SergioMeneses> usuario u
<ClaseBot> Quedan 10 minutos de la sesión actual.
<SergioMeneses> grupo g
<SergioMeneses> otros o
<SergioMeneses> entonces asignamos el permiso con la letra representativa
<SergioMeneses> para el ejemplo seria
<SergioMeneses> chmod ug+x archivo
<SergioMeneses> donde el operador + indica la asginacion
<SergioMeneses> si desean remover algun permiso, se hace con el operador -
<SergioMeneses> chamod g-x archivo
<SergioMeneses> q pena: chmod g-x archivo
<SergioMeneses> aqui hemos quitado el permiso de ejecucion solo al grupo
<SergioMeneses> ...bueno muchachos
<SergioMeneses> hasta aqui llega mi charl, les doy espacio para preguntas
<ClaseBot> Quedan 5 minutos de la sesión actual.
<ClaseBot> openweek8 pregunta: podrias explicar como dar permisos con unmask?
<SergioMeneses> openweek8, permisos con unmask es algo mas complejo. pero en privado te puedo responder
<SergioMeneses> la idea es que las charlas sean algo basicas
<ClaseBot> jesus__ pregunta: dejame ver si entendi bien si yo quiero darle permiso de lectrura escritura y ejecucion a un archivo a los usuarios otros seria o+rwx
<SergioMeneses> jesus__, correcto
<SergioMeneses> la sintaxis completa seria
<SergioMeneses> con chmod
<SergioMeneses> chmod o+rwx archivo
<SergioMeneses> alguna otra pregunta?
<SergioMeneses> bueno muchachos antes de irme
<SergioMeneses> les dejo alguna documentacion para que lean mas acerca de este tema fundamental: http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Permisos
<SergioMeneses> muchisismas gracias por asistir, por sus preguntas y por su interes!!!
<SergioMeneses> ese es el pago para los que hacemos esto
<alucardni> Muchas gracias SergioMeneses
<alucardni> excelente charla
<alucardni> esperamos a que leogg se traslade de los estudios del POSOL
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Open Week En Español || Desde el 3 al 7 de Mayo || Preguntas seran en #ubuntu-charlas-chat || Por Info y otros https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES || Evento: Ubuntu Open Week en Español - Sesión Actual: Podcast Comunitario: La experiencia del POSOL - Instructor: leogg
<leogg> hola gente!
<leogg> mi nombre es Leandro
<leogg> y soy uno de los responsables del POSOL
<leogg> Podcast Software Libre Nicaragua
<leogg> http://podcast.softwarelibre.org.ni/
<leogg> la idea de esta sesión es hablarles un poco sobre la experiencia que hemos tenido nosotros con esto del podcast comunitario
<leogg> otra de las personas involucradas en el proyecto es alucardni
<leogg> alucardni, o/
<leogg> iniciamos el POSOL en diciembre del año pasado
<leogg> y a la fecha llevamos  9 episodios
<alucardni> o/
<leogg> liberamos un episodio nuevo cada quince días
<leogg> y desde la semana pasada también estamos transmitiendo en vivo desde RadioGNU
<leogg> http://www.radiognu.org/
<leogg> de hecho, acabamos de transmitir nuestro episodio semanal en vivo hace pocos minutos
<leogg> :p
<leogg> estamos todos los miercoles de 5 a 7 pm hora centroamerica
<leogg> que sería de las 23 a las 01 horas UTC
<leogg> uno de los distintivos del POSOL ha sido utilizar música libre exclusivamente
<leogg> tanto en su versión pregrabada, como en los programas en vivo
<leogg> de esta forma no solamente promocionamos el software libre, sino todo lo que tiene que ver con la cultura libre
<leogg> a partir del episodio número 2  llevamos una estructura bien establecida
<leogg> iniciamos con la intro
<leogg> siempre ponemos un blooper al inicio
<leogg> (otro distintivo del POSOL)
<leogg> nos parece muy divertido.... menos para la persona  que metió la pata :p
<leogg> después hablamos un poco sobre lo que cada quien ha estado haciendo desde la última grabación
<leogg> esto le da un toque personal al programa
<leogg> después, obviamente cubrimos la parte formal... lo que son noticias
<leogg> internacionales y locales
<leogg> la entrevista de la semana
<leogg> que tratamos de incluir todo tipo de gente
<leogg> no solamente aquellos que trabajan con software libre
<leogg> sino también gente involucrada en cultura libre, por ejemplo
<leogg> en un episodio hablamos con una cantautora sobre su disco que lanzó bajo licencia libre
<leogg> en otra hablamos con un escritor que hizo lo mismo con su libro de poesía
<leogg> así que es bastante variado
<leogg> también tratamos de invitar a gente de otros países
<leogg> hacemos entrevistas via VoIP
<leogg> estuvimos con la comunidad ubuntera del Uruguay en uno de los episodios
<leogg> también hablamos con huayra del proyecto SpreadUbuntu
<leogg> que estuvo con nosotros desde Noruega
<leogg> aprovecho además para invitar a los miembros de la comunidad hispana a que participen en el POSOL
<leogg> solo nos mandan un correo a posol ARROBA linuxtour.org y nos ponemos de acuerdo :)
<leogg> luego tenemos la parte de tema de la semana
<leogg> tratamos de tocar temas de interés y que generen algún tipo de debate
<leogg> después tenemos la sección de aplicaciones libres
<leogg> donde hacemos un review a una aplicación libre
<leogg> siempre que se pueda tratamos de hablar con el desarrollador de la aplicaición
<leogg> también tenemos recomendaciones web y una sección para el feedback de los oyentes
<leogg> basicamente esa es la estructura del programa
<leogg> hacemos un guión dos semanas antes de grabar el programa
<leogg> un documento compartido en el cual vamos trabajando y dandole forma antes de grabar el programa
<ClaseBot> malev_ pregunta: quizás podrías dar la hora en CTM o como sea que sea la genérica :)
<leogg> malev_, hora CTM?
<leogg> malev_, es sencillo...  agarrá la hora que tenés en estos momentos y le restas dos horas :)
<ClaseBot> alucardni pregunta: ¿Por qué se nos ocurrió hacer un podcast?
<leogg> porque no sabíamos a lo que nos metiamos :p
<leogg> tal vez n0rman quiera contestar a eso
<alucardni> leogg: definitivamente no sabíamos
<leogg> Bueno, la verdad, nos metimos a esto porque leogg nos dijo :) (n0rman)
<alucardni> pero en parte fue por escuchaar el podcast de ubuntu-uk
<leogg> Creo que al inicio no teniamos ni idea del trabajo que nos iba a tocar, ni leogg sabia de todito el trabajo que le iba a tocar, pero creo que ha sido una experiencia bien bonita, donde hemos podido compartir
<leogg> y donde hemos aprender cosas nuevas (n0rman)
<leogg> si, eso y también era una idea que teniamos desde hace mucho, el hacer un podcast, pero nunca nos habíamos animado a hacerla (n0rman)
<ClaseBot> alucardni pregunta: ¿que tal la experiencia de transmitir en vivo?
<leogg> Pues como les comentabamos, llevamos dos episodios en vivos y con algunos inconvenientes (n0rman)
<leogg> pero creo que ha sido una muy buena experiencia, hemos logrado llegar a otro publico y nos ha servido para conocer a otras personas (n0rman)
<leogg> aprendimos a usar Internet DJ Console IDJC (una aplicación para transmitir en linea) (n0rman)
<leogg> bueno, siguiendo donde nos habíamos quedado
<leogg> este documento es compartido por el equipo POSOL donde empezamos a llenar de ideas el programa y se va transformando en nuestro guión
<leogg> cada miembro va sugiriendo temas a seguir, personas o grupos a quien entrevistar, aplicaciones de las que debemos de hablar y así logramos ir formando la estructura del programa
<leogg> de todas las ideas vamos eligiendo cual es la mas indicada y la que tenemos disponible y con este documento, nos reunimos e inciamos las grabaciones y es ahí donde toda la diversión inicia
<leogg> Entonces elegimos un día que normalmente es una semana antes de la liberación del POSOL que es cada 15 y cada 30 de mes
<leogg> y nos reunimos en casa de algún miembro del equipo POSOLero
<leogg> Solo nos falta reunirnos en la casa de alucardni, aver cuando nos lleva a Corinto :)
<leogg> y como dije al inicio, empezamos primero a hablar de lo que sea a micrófono abierto para poder sacar el blopper de inicio
<leogg> normalmente un POSOL (que tiene como una hora de duración, aunque el último fue de casi dos)
<leogg> tarda unas 5-6 horas en grabarse
<leogg> a veces más... cuando nos distraemos en otras cosas
<leogg> verdad, alucardni ? XD
<leogg> la grabación la hacemos en una laptop con xubuntu
<leogg> corriendo audacity
<leogg> http://audacity.sourceforge.net/
<leogg> los archivos en bruto los sacamos en formato flac
<leogg> que es un formato sin pérdida de calidad
<leogg> la grabación en sí la hacemos con microfonos de $1 dólar :p
<leogg> tecnología de punta XD
<leogg> http://podcast.softwarelibre.org.ni/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/sockpuppet.jpg
<leogg> ahi pueden ver uno de nuestros mics
<leogg> :p
<leogg> utilizamos conectores de última tecnología también para conectar micrófonos múltiples
<leogg> http://picasaweb.google.com/nacross/Posol3#5426399803425595842
<leogg> para la post-producción utilizamos también audacity para unir todas las piezas
<leogg> lanzamos, como dije al inicio, un episodio cada quince días
<leogg> y lo distribuimos por medio de nuestro sitio
<leogg> http://podcast.softwarelibre.org.ni/
<leogg> en formatos .ogg y .mp3
<ClaseBot> openweek0 pregunta: cada cuanto sacan una edicion del POSOL
<leogg> sacamos un episodio nuevo los 15 y los 30 de cada mes
<ClaseBot> openweek0 pregunta: no existe otra forma de distribuirlo como FEEDS e incluirlos en nuestros clientes de correo y noticias?
<leogg> si te fijas en el sitio nuestro
<leogg> es un wordpress con un plugin llamado podpress
<leogg> http://www.podpress.org/
<leogg> este se encarga de generar los feeds y los enlaces de descarga del POSOL
<leogg> así como llevar las estadisticas (que por el momento es una funcionalidad que está rota en esta versión del podpress)
<leogg> hay dos tipos de feeds
<leogg> el del blog
<leogg> http://podcast.softwarelibre.org.ni/?feed=rss2
<leogg> y el del podcast
<leogg> http://podcast.softwarelibre.org.ni/?feed=podcast
<leogg> el feed del podcast sirve para que te abra el episodio en tu reproductor favorito
<leogg> o sea... lo busca, lo descarga, y lo carga en tu reproductor
<ClaseBot> openweek0 pregunta: puedo suscribirme desde banshee por ejemplo?
<leogg> sí, perfectamente bien
<leogg> yo no lo he probado, pero me han dicho que funciona bien
<leogg> dentro del POSOL tambien pensamos en nosotros, así que hacemos una sesión de fotos :), ejemplo el POSOL 3
<leogg> http://picasaweb.google.com/nacross/Posol3#
<leogg> http://www.flickr.com/photos/11440969@N05/
<leogg> :)
<leogg> para hacer transmisiones en vivo, nos apoyamos del grupo de radiognu http://www.radiognu.org
<leogg> ellos tienen una buena guía sobre como transmitir en vivo y lo que se necesita
<leogg> http://www.flickr.com/photos/11440969@N05/
<leogg> perdón
<leogg> http://www.radiognu.org/faq/
<leogg> ahí pueden leer sobre recomendaciones de software y hardware para transmitir por una radio en vivo
<leogg> el Internet DJ Console (junto a otras librerías) nos ha resultado muy bien transmitir con nuestros micrófonos de última generación
<leogg> estas librerias y el software está disponbile en los repos de Ubuntu, así que con un simple apt-get install tenemos todo :)
<leogg> una vez montado todo esto, necesitamos un servidor hacía donde conectarnos
<ClaseBot> openweek0 pregunta: durante la grabacion del POSOL transmiten en vivo? o editan?
<leogg> Desde que empezamos el POSOL se ha hecho pre-grabado y así lo vamos a seguir manteniendo, con ediciones cada 15 días a como le comentabamos, por lo tanto es editado, grabamos un día, editamos y lo publicamos luego
<leogg> para radiognu estamos haciendo una edición especial donde transmitimos en vivo y estas transmisiones no se están colgando en el sitio web del POSOL por el momento
<leogg> mas adelante veremos si lo ponemos en  nuestro sitio estos archivos grabados en vivo
<leogg> bueno, como les decía, necesitamos conectarnos a un servidor de streaming (ICECAST) http://www.icecast.org/
<leogg> pueden descargarlo e instalarlo en un servidor propio, para lo que necesitarían ancho de banda
<ClaseBot> Quedan 10 minutos de la sesión actual.
<leogg> o bien pueden usar un servidor icecast gratuito como http://www.giss.tv donde pueden transmitir audio y vídeo
<leogg> se conectan con IDJC al punto de montaje (que es el espacio de ustedes en ICECAST) y esa url es la que comparten para que puedan escucharlos
<leogg> la url normalmemte tiene la nomenclatura http://miurl.com:8000/mipuntodemontaje.ogg
<leogg> el 8000 indica el puerto de conexión al servidor
<leogg> al servidor streaming
<leogg> En el sitio web de giss.tv está la información sobre como realizar nustrio punto de montaje y como es que debemos de conectarnos
<leogg> solamente es seguir los pasos en giss.tv, configurar en nuestro IDJC en la sección "server"  con los datos de conexión
<leogg> tener muchas ganas de hablar, mucha música para no aburrir a quienes nos ecuchan y listo
<leogg> todo esto es muy valioso y muy importante para proyectos radios comunitarias, es muy usado por comunidades para dar a conocer sobre su gente a través de Internet
<ClaseBot> Quedan 5 minutos de la sesión actual.
<ClaseBot> M0ya pregunta: la conferencia ya comenzó?
<leogg> según este enlace https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES la conferencia sobre podcast comunitario ya está por terinan
<leogg> y bueno, si no hay preguntas, creo que ya no tengo nada mas que agregar
<leogg> recuerden que los registros de las sesiones están siendo guardados en https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES/openweekLucidLog para que puedan consultar todas las sesiones
<alucardni> leogg: ya están listos en la wiki los logs del día de hoy :)
<leogg> bueno, muchas gracias por leerme
<leogg> y espero que sigan toda la semana ubuntera los próximos días, cualquier duda que tengan sobre el tema voy a andar por acá estos días para ayudarles
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Open Week En Español || Desde el 3 al 7 de Mayo || Preguntas seran en #ubuntu-charlas-chat || Por Info y otros https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES
<m4v> bueno, hasta mañana entonces :)
<magia154> hasta mañana. Muy buena la charla del POSOL
<magia154> que bueno que sí llegué
<alucardni> m4v: hasta mañana
<alucardni> magia154: esperamos tu charla mañana :)
<magia154> o.0 pero no es el viernes?
<alucardni> magia154: cierto!
 * alucardni ya quiere que sea fin de semana jejeje
<magia154> fiu! me espanté por un segundo
<magia154> alucardni XD
<magia154> Que pasen buena noche. Saludos desde México.
<alucardni> buenas noches magia154, saludos
<openweek1> buenas noches
<alucardni> buenas noches openweek1
<lirux> PREGUNTA: cual es el proximo tema? no tuve oportunidad de ver la agenda...
<Jotetito2> hola
<openweek8> ke roio
<andres212> hola
<andres212> buenass
<openweek8> hola tengo una preguntilla
<openweek8> hola holaaa
<leogg> openweek8, hola
<andres212> holaaa
<openweek8> hola mi nombre el miguel y te escribo desde españa
<leogg> andres212, hola
<leogg> bienvenidos
<openweek8> tengo una preguntilla ¿has instalado la 10.04
<leogg> openweek0, para soporte dale /join #ubuntu-es
<leogg> ahi te podrán ayudar
<andres212> tengo una preguntica porque mozilla firefox se cuelga tanto en ubuntu
<leogg> andres212, soporte en #ubuntu-es
<leogg> andres212, dale /join #ubuntu-es
<openweek8> perdona donde es join/#ubuntu.es
<andres212> amigo entonces para q esta este canal
<leogg> openweek8, solo escribes /join #ubuntu-es
<openweek8> vale gracias
<leogg> andres212, es para las charlas de la semana ubuntera https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES
<andres212> y cuanto empiezan las charlas?
<leogg> andres212, en unas tres horas y media comienza la primera charla
<andres212> :)
<monino> Hola
<openweek3> hi
<jagenis> help
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Open Week En Español || Desde el 3 al 7 de Mayo || Preguntas seran en #ubuntu-charlas-chat || Por Info y otros https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES || Evento: Ubuntu Open Week en Español - Sesión Actual: La nueva adición a la familia: Lubuntu 10.04 - Instructor: leogg
<alucardni> Muy buenas tardes / noches a todos y todas!
<alucardni> Leandro Gomez, el instructor para esta charla tiene un pequeño retraso
<alucardni> vamos a darle unos minutos para que llegue
<leogg> hey!
<alucardni> leogg: justo a tiempo!
<leogg> :)
<jericozorn> hi leogg
<leogg> alucardni, me gusta hacer entradas dramaticas :)
<leogg> hola a todos y todas!
<leogg> mi nombre es Leandro Gómez
<leogg> soy uno de los seis miembros del Ubuntu LoCo Council
<leogg> y colaborador activo de la comunidad Ubuntu Nicaragua
<leogg> el día de hoy les voy a hablar acerca de Lubuntu!
<leogg> antes que nada... cuantos de ustedes han probado Lubuntu?
<nexus68> Yo lo he probado
<visone> irie
<leogg> nexus68, visone  respuestas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat :)
<m4v> ahh, perdón, este canal debería estar moderado
<Taychakan> wenas
<leogg> m4v, gracias :)
<m4v> por favor hagan sus preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat :)
<leogg> bueno, para los que no saben que es Lubuntu, o como se come... :)
<leogg> :redoble de tambores:
<leogg> Lubuntu es la nueva adición a la familia de distros de Ubuntu
<leogg> Es una distribución oficial del proyecto Ubuntu que utiliza un entorno gráfico llamado LXDE
<leogg> Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment
<leogg> o sea...
<leogg> entorno de escritorio X11 liviano
<leogg> y sí.... es muy liviano!
<leogg> http://lxde.org/
<leogg> LXDE puede ser utilizado en diversas distribuciones, tales como; Mandriva, Debian, Fedora y openSUSE
<leogg> y es el escritorio nativo de Knoppix, U-lite, y ahora... Lubuntu!
<leogg> Pueden bajar la última iso de Lubuntu en http://people.ubuntu.com/%7Egilir
<leogg> Cabe destacar, que a diferencia de los otros *buntu
<leogg> Lubuntu 10.04 no es LTS
<leogg> o sea, no tiene soporte de larga duración (3 y 5 años)
<leogg> Se espera que a partir de la versión 10.10 (Maverick Merkaat), Lubuntu sea lanzado en conjunto con los demás derivativos
<leogg> ahora bien... que nos trae Lubuntu?
<leogg> <visone> sigue estando en beta, o salio la rc?
<leogg> visone, es la versión final la que está colgada en la web
<leogg> como les comentaba, el entorno de escritorio es LXDE
<leogg> versión 0.5.0 si no me equivoco
<leogg> que trae una serie de aplicaciones nativas
<leogg> siendo la más notable el PCManFM
<leogg> o PC Man File Manager
<leogg> que es el administrador de archivos de LXDE
<leogg> (al igual que lo es Nautilus para Gnome)
<leogg> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/c9/PCMan_File_Manager.png
<leogg> Trae todas las caracteristicas comunes en un administrador de archivos
<leogg> después tenemos LXTerminal, que es la consola en LXDE
<leogg> Leafpad, que es un editor de textos bastante básico
<leogg> GPicView, que es el visor de imágenes predeterminado en LXDE
<leogg> LXMusic que es un reproductor de música basado en xmms2
<leogg> y una serie de aplicaciones de sistema
<leogg> LXPanel, que es el panel de LXDE (en Gnome sería el gnome-panel)
<leogg> LXSession, que es el manejador de sesiones
<leogg> etc.
<leogg> una corrección sobre lo anterior
<leogg> LXMusic, aunque es parte de LXDE, ha sido reemplazado en Lubuntu por MPlayer
<leogg> En cuanto a aplicaciones de usuario tenemos a Abiword
<leogg> http://www.abisource.com/
<leogg> que es el procesador de textos predeterminado en Lubuntu
<leogg> y aunque carece de muchas de las funcionalidades de OpenOffice Writer, es muy, pero muy liviano
<leogg> Lo mismo vale para Gnumeric
<leogg> http://projects.gnome.org/gnumeric/
<leogg> que es la hoja de cálculos que trae Lubuntu de forma predeterminada
<ClaseBot> effie_jayx pregunta: ¿Con que herramienta ofimatica para presentaciones contamos en Lubuntu?
<leogg> creo que esa es una de las debilidades de Lubuntu (también de Xubuntu), que no traen una aplicación especifica para presentaciones
<leogg> obviamente, se puede instalar Impress de las repos, pero no tiene mucho sentido
<leogg> hay otras alternativas como Powerdot  y MagicPoint
<leogg> pero para serte sincero, no las he probado
<leogg> <ntovar> effie_jayx: latex + beamer y te olvidas del entorno grafico
<leogg> Latex, FTW! :)
<leogg> siguiendo con las aplicaciones
<leogg> una cosa que diferencia a Lubuntu de sus hermanas *bunteras es que usa Chromium como navegador predeterminado
<leogg> http://code.google.com/chromium/
<leogg> El cliente de correo electrónico es Sylpheed
<leogg> http://sylpheed.sraoss.jp/en/
<leogg> Para mensajería instántanea usa Pidgin
<leogg> http://www.pidgin.im/
<leogg> Una de las razones porque me gusta Lubuntu! :)
<leogg> trae también Transmission, que es el cliente de torrents que utiliza Gnome
<leogg> http://www.transmissionbt.com/
<leogg> En el caso de multimedia
<leogg> ya vimos que trae el Gnome Mplayer
<leogg> http://sites.google.com/site/kdekorte2/gnomemplayer
<leogg> trae Aqualung para escuchar música
<leogg> http://aqualung.factorial.hu/
<leogg> (no lo he probado, realmente me basta solo con el MPlayer)
<leogg> Cheese para las webcam (que también podemos ver en Gnome)
<leogg> http://live.gnome.org/Cheese
<leogg> MTPaint, que es un editor gráfico muy básico
<leogg> http://mtpaint.sourceforge.net/
<leogg> Nada que ver con GIMP, pero resuelve :)
<leogg> Trae varios accesorios que les será familiares a aquellos que usa Xubuntu
<leogg> Xfburn para quemar discos
<leogg> http://goodies.xfce.org/projects/applications/xfburn
<leogg> XArchiver que es el archivador predeterminado en Xubuntu
<leogg> http://xarchiver.sourceforge.net/
<leogg> y el Pyneighborhood que es para configurar conexiones de red
<leogg> https://launchpad.net/pyneighborhood
<leogg> Aunque ayer me comentaba mmgc84 que quitaron esta aplicación de Xubuntu
<leogg> podrán preguntarle más tarde en su sesión :)
<leogg> Como pueden ver, Lubuntu trae aplicaciones bastante básicas y muy livianas
<leogg> Y esa es la idea de esta nueva distro; proveer un sistema operativo extremadamente liviano que se pueda instalar en sistemas con pocos recursos
<leogg> Lo requisitos para instalar el sistema son;
<leogg> * Por lo menos 128Mb de RAM (160 si se instala desde el LiveCD)
<leogg> Aunque se puede hacer una instalación con menos que eso (minimal install)
<ClaseBot> m4v pregunta: como es lubuntu comparado con xubuntu, es más liviano?
<leogg> Es muchísimo más liviano!
<leogg> En una computadora con características minimas (o sea, 128 RAM) arranca en un minuto, o menos
<leogg> y al ser las aplicaciones muy livianas, rara vez se pone presión al procesador o se utiliza la swap
<leogg> es realmente una muy buena alternativa si quieren revivir computadoras viejitas
<ClaseBot> unimix pregunta: que requerimiento de placa de video minimo hay ?
<leogg> con el vídeo integrado que tenés en tu tarjeta madre es más que suficiente :)
<leogg> Openbox, que es el manejador de ventanas de LXDE, es muy liviano y no consume grandes recursos
<leogg> http://openbox.org/
<ClaseBot> effie_jayx pregunta: ¿Que especificaciones minimas de procesador se recomiendan para Lubuntu?
<leogg> effie_jayx, imaginate que estoy corriendo Lubuntu en un procesador P-II :)
<leogg> y corre igual, o más rápido que el Gnome que tengo en una computadora dual core :)
<ClaseBot> triptuker pregunta: que lo hace tan liviano?? solo el entorno grafico y el softwere que contiene o hay algo mas?
<leogg> Sí, básicamente...
<leogg> el entorno LXDE fue diseñado para ser ultra ligero
<leogg> y las aplicaciones que utiliza Lubuntu son muy livianas
<leogg> es por eso que se ha dejado por fuera algunas aplicaciones muy buenas, pero que consumen bastante recursos
<leogg> como OpenOffice, Firefox, etc.
<ClaseBot> nelo pregunta: Xubuntu ofrecio ser una distro liviana y ya no lo es, se puede garantizar que Lubuntu si lo siga siendo en un futuro?
<ClaseBot> Quedan 10 minutos de la sesión actual.
<leogg> nelo, mientras mantengan LXDE y aplicaciones nativas de Lubuntu, creo que sí
<leogg> <m4v> creo que xubuntu de nunca ofreció ser una distro liviana, es algo que la comunidad asumió
<leogg> m4v, en parte tenés razón... Xubuntu es liviana por que lleva XFCE, pero no creo que la intención es promoverla como una alternativa liviana
<leogg> Creo que otro de los 'problemas' de Xubuntu, es que lleva muchas aplicaciones nativas de Gnome
<leogg> que son bastante pesadas
<leogg> pero en fin.... estamos hablando de Lubuntu!!! :)
<leogg> Si quieren probar Lubuntu sin desinstalar su Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu....
<leogg> Pueden hacerlo agregando el PPA de  Lubuntu
<leogg> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:lubuntu-desktop/ppa
<leogg> Actualizando los paquetes
<ClaseBot> Quedan 5 minutos de la sesión actual.
<leogg> sudo apt-get update
<leogg> e instalando el entorno LXDE y sus aplicaciones
<leogg> sudo apt-get install --no-install-recommends lubuntu-desktop
<ClaseBot> alucardni pregunta: ¿Que opinas de la decisión de incluir Chromium en Lubuntu?
<leogg> alucardni, no tengo una opinión formada al respecto :)
<leogg> no uso Chromium, así que no te podría decir nada :)
<leogg> Bueno, si quieren más info sobre Lubuntu, pueden visitar la página oficial
<leogg> http://lubuntu.net/
<leogg> o la wiki
<leogg> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<ClaseBot> fmonroy1 pregunta: ¿Hay desarrolladores reconocidos de la comunidad Gnu-Linux que esten en el proyecto de Lubuntu? o sólo es un fork
<leogg> fmonroy1, hay gente dentro de la comunidad Ubuntu que está metida en el proyecto
<leogg> además tiene el reconocimiento oficial de Canonical
<leogg> así que no es un fork más
<leogg> :)
<leogg> bueno gente
<leogg> gracias por su tiempo!
<leogg> los dejo con alucardni
<alucardni> gracias leogg
#ubuntu-charlas 2010-05-07
<alucardni> esperemos a que ClaseBot cambie el topic para inciar
<alucardni> ;)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Open Week En Español || Desde el 3 al 7 de Mayo || Preguntas seran en #ubuntu-charlas-chat || Por Info y otros https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES || Evento: Ubuntu Open Week en Español - Sesión Actual: Ubuntu 10.04 - José Ernesto Dávila  - Instructor: alucardni
<alucardni> Hola, buenas tardes / noches
<alucardni> Mi nombre es Jose Ernesto Davila (https://launchpad.net/~josernestodavila) y soy miembro de Ubuntu Nicaragua y Ubuntu Member
<alucardni> Y hoy les voy a hablar un poco sobre Ubuntu 10.04 LTS Lucid Lynx
<alucardni> (que es el motivo por el que estamos realizando esta semana ubuntera :P)
<alucardni> Como todos sabemos, el escritorio "oficial" de ubuntu es el escritorio GNOME
<alucardni> y en esta versión de Ubuntu GNOME luce genial!
<alucardni> Ubuntu Lucid Lynx viene con GNOME 2.30
<alucardni> y además podemos encontrar las siguientes características:
<alucardni> * Soporte a Largo Plazo (LTS por sus siglas en ingles)
<alucardni> los usuarios gozarán de actualizaciones de seguridad y soporte por 3 años para usuarios de escritorio y 5 años para servidores.
<alucardni> * Velocidad de Booteo
<alucardni> notablemente mas rapido y super rapida en maquinas con discos de estado solid (SSD) como algunas netbooks
<ClaseBot> Lvkz pregunta: ¿Cuándo Ubuntu usará el Gnome-Shell?
<alucardni> Lvkz: pues lo usará cuando Gnome-Shell este listo
<alucardni> actualmente el proyecto todavía está, como decirlo, muy tierno
<alucardni> y se deben tomar muchas decisiones todavía
<alucardni> posiblemente para Maverick podamos tener gnome-shell
<alucardni> aunque eso no está garantizado
<alucardni> a pesar de que los linces no andan en manada
<alucardni> Lucid Lynx es social!
<alucardni> el nuevo Menu 'Me' consolida el proceso de acesso y actualizacion de redes sociales como identica, twitter, digg, facebook, etc
<alucardni> de igual manera podemos modificar nuestro estado para nuestras cuentas de mensajería instantánea
<ClaseBot> Angel pregunta: En varios foros se comentó que Ubuntu 10.04 produjo muchos mas problemas en la instalación de los que se pensaban, coincidís con esa opinión?
<alucardni> Angel: yo lo estoy utilizando desde la versión alpha 2
<alucardni> e instalé esa versión en varias máquinas y nunca tuve problemas
<alucardni> no niego que pueda haber problemas con cierto hardware
<alucardni> pero en lo personal no he experimentado esos problemas
<ClaseBot> triptuker pregunta: vi en varios lugares notas referentes a pruebas que se hicieron en las cuales se determino que Ubuntu 10.04 consume mas recursos que Windows 7, que sabes de eso?
<alucardni> triptuker: no te sabría decir
<alucardni> desde hace 2 versiones atrás he escuchado lo mismo
<alucardni> pero como me dijo un compañero de trabajo después de instalar ubuntu en su laptop:
<alucardni> "ubuntu corre mucho más rápido!!!"
<alucardni> lamentablemente tengo rato de no usar windows, así que no puedo darte una opinión con pruebas de primera mano
<alucardni> a veces no preocupamos mucho por el uso de recursos como la memoria
<alucardni> pero yo pienso que en estos tiempos donde las netbooks tienen 2GB de ram
<alucardni> si ubuntu usa 230 MB y X sistema usa 228 MB
<alucardni> pues no debería hacer roncha :P
<alucardni> IMHO
<alucardni> * Ubuntu One
<alucardni> se ha mejorado la integracion con el escritorio
<alucardni> por lo que ahora es mas facil compartir archivos y carpetas
<alucardni> Tambien se agrego comparticion de contactos y los marcadores de nuestro navegador.
<alucardni> Si alguien ha usado esas características, que me avise que tal le fue ;)
<alucardni> La siguiente característica ha causado mucha discusión, a favor y en contra
<alucardni> * Ubuntu One Music Store
<alucardni> disponible a través del reproductor de musica predeterminado
<alucardni> (aunque también hay una extensión disponible para Banshee)
<alucardni> La musica que compras se almacena en Ubuntu One
<alucardni> y puedes compartir musica libre de DRM!!! a traves de multiples computadoras y dispositivos
<alucardni> * Ubuntu Software Center 2.0
<alucardni> Una forma sencilla de encontrar nuevo software y darle seguimiento una vez que esta instalado
<alucardni> Tambien es posible instalar paquetes provistos por terceros como los socios de Canonical o de desarrolladores que utilizan el servicio de Personal Package Archive
<alucardni> Todo desde una interfaz nueva y mas elegante
<alucardni> * Ubuntu 10.04 Netbook Edition (UNE)
<alucardni> así es, el Netbook Remix ahora se llama Ubuntu Netbook Edition
<alucardni> y se beneficia de las mejoras de la edicion de escritorio
<alucardni> los usuarios de netbooks experimentaran una mejora en la velicidad de booteo
<alucardni> especialmente en aquellas que tengan dispositivos SSD
<alucardni>  suspender / resumir mucho mas veloz
<alucardni> y una interfaz de usuario lider en el mercado para pantallas de ese tamaño
<ClaseBot> Lvkz pregunta: ¿Habrá alguna mejora para los usuarios que no tenemos netbook? Porque la velocidad sorprendente, sólo la noto en el apagado (Y eso casi nunca lo hago)
<alucardni> Lvkz: mi máquina de escritorio bootea notablemente más rápido con Lucid que con Karmic
<alucardni> y mi experiencia con el apagado pues... es mucho más lento que el encendido XD
<alucardni> * Nuevos temas de escritorio
<alucardni> Se agregaron dos nuevos temas que causaron mucha polémica
<alucardni> Ambiance --> http://twitpic.com/1an5qm/full
<alucardni> y Radiance --> http://twitpic.com/1an6gz/full
 * alucardni todavía no se decido por uno o el otro
<alucardni> además de los nuevos colores y estilos de icons en estos temas de escritorio
<alucardni> se modificó la posición de los botones de Minimizar, Maximizar y Cerrar
<alucardni> que ahora se encuentran en la esquina superior izquierda y en el orden: Cerrar, Minimizar y Maximizar
<alucardni> una de las razones para este cambio
<alucardni> es que existe más flexibilidad al momento de arrastrar una ventana
<alucardni> y otra de las razones es que se está diseñando algo espectacular para las próximas versiones y se utilizará la esquina superior derecha para ello
<alucardni> veremos que pasa
<ClaseBot> Angel pregunta: Ubuntu 10.04 tiene alguna mejora en cuanto a su relación con Compiz?
<alucardni> bueno, Lucid tiene mejor soporte para los drivers de vídeo y con esto Compiz puede ejecutarse con menos complicaciones
<alucardni> pero no se si tenés algún problema en específico Angel
<ClaseBot> Oasis__ pregunta: vamos a tener entonces los dos areas con funcionalidad ? la izquierda con cerrar,minimizar y maximizar y la derecha con "la funcionalidad espectacular"?
<alucardni> Oasis__: por el momento solo podemos especular
<alucardni> por que no sabemos que va a ser esa "funcionalidad espectacular"
<ClaseBot> Lvkz pregunta: Ya tenía una pregunta guardada: ¿Cómo crees (y como creen ustedes) que se debería actualizar el Sistema? ¿Cada LTS o cada vez que sale una distro?
<alucardni> Lvkz: no voy a responder por los demas
<alucardni> pero yo prefiero actualizar con cada release
<alucardni> por cuestión de tener las versiones más recientes de los paquetes
<alucardni> y pero en algunos casos es mejor actualizar cada LTS
<alucardni> como en el caso de los servidores
<alucardni> de nuevo, es solo mi humilde opinión
<alucardni> en #ubuntu-charlas-chat pueden emitir su propia opinión ;)
<ClaseBot> triptuker pregunta: yo instale lucid actualizándolo desde karmic con el gestor de actualizaciones, vos crees que tendría un mejor rendimiento del sistema haciendo una instalación limpia desde cero o es lo mismo?
<alucardni> triptuker: yo tengo rato de no hacer un upgrade desde el gestor de actualizaciones
<alucardni> y la última vez, la experiencia en cuanto a rendimiento no fue muy buena
<alucardni> pero mejoró después de un clean install
<alucardni> y ya que Angel tocó el tema de los gráficos
<alucardni> * Nuevo driver open source para tarjetas de video nVidia
<alucardni> Nouveau (http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/) es el nuevo driver predeterminado
<alucardni> Provee configuraciones en modo kernel lo que proporciona mejor deteccion de resoluciones
<ClaseBot> Quedan 10 minutos de la sesión actual.
<ClaseBot> orgezeon pregunta: en Lucid hay algún problema con el uso de Medibuntu? me refiero a la hora de descargar e instalarse los diferentes complementos para los codecs de vídeo tipo AVI, WMV, FLV, etc?
<alucardni> orgezeon: buena pregunta
<alucardni> fijate que yo me soprendí por que después de instalar el paquete ubuntu-restricted-extra
<alucardni> pude reproducir los archivos con esos formatos
<alucardni> incluso hasta archivos en formato de Real Media
<alucardni> que anteriormente eran muy problematicos
<ClaseBot> cousteau pregunta: La idea de este driver es reemplazar al antiguo nv, o al driver propietario de Nvidia?
<alucardni> cousteau: la idea es reemplazar a ambo drivers ;)
<ClaseBot> Angel pregunta: Si se tiene un /home en una partición separada, y se borran los archivos ocultos que contienen configuraciones, se obtiene una instalación de Ubuntu 10.04 igual de efectiva que una instalación en limpio?
<alucardni> nunca lo he intentado, pero suena interesante de probar
<alucardni> DIY y después nos cuentas ;)
<ClaseBot> Oasis__ pregunta: se puede actualizar los drivers, y prácticamente funciona todo en lucid lynx, pero existe alguna aplicación que permita actualizar mi BIOS desde ubuntu, puesto que solo poseo ubuntu en mi equipo, sin ninguna partición de otro sistema
<alucardni> Oasis__: yo tengo la misma duda con el BIOS de mi máquina
<alucardni> hasta el momento no he encontrado ninguna herramienta para eso :(
<ClaseBot> Quedan 5 minutos de la sesión actual.
<alucardni> Bueno gente
<alucardni> esto es lo que yo tenía preparado para hoy
<alucardni> si no hay más preguntas
<alucardni> esperemos a que ClaseBot actualice el topic
<alucardni> y yo los dejaría con mi broooooooooooooooder mmgc84
<alucardni> que nos va a presentar lo nuevo en Xubuntu
<alucardni> muchas gracias a todos por estar con nosotros
<alucardni> mmgc84: todos tuyos!
<leogg> Les recordamos que los logs de esta charla (y todas las anteriores) están en https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES/openweekLucidLog
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Open Week En Español || Desde el 3 al 7 de Mayo || Preguntas seran en #ubuntu-charlas-chat || Por Info y otros https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES || Evento: Ubuntu Open Week en Español - Sesión Actual: Lo viejo y nuevo en la madriguera del ratón\, Review Xubuntu 10.04 - Instructor: mmgc84
<mmgc84> Buenas a todxs
<mmgc84> Quiero darle las gracias primero que todo  a la gente en cargo de la semana ubuntera por darme espacio para hablar mis locuras
<mmgc84> Entonces el tema lo nuevo y lo viejo en Xubuntu
<mmgc84> voy a tratar de hacer una clase bastante grafica, espero que les guste y no se aburran
<mmgc84> Den un clic http://imagebin.ca/img/qyaDIcs2.html
<mmgc84> esa es la pantalla de boot que muestra xubu 910 vs xubu1004
<mmgc84> como ven no se realizaron cambios en esta parte
<mmgc84> continuamos con el splash screen
<mmgc84> http://imagebin.ca/img/kaovVZ.html
<mmgc84> Quiero recalcar que el 95% de las imagenes van a ser 910 vs 1004
<mmgc84> aqui si se logran visualizar los cambios realizados por el team de graficos
<mmgc84> seguimos http://imagebin.ca/img/ejcGDbZ.html
<mmgc84> se ve comienzan a visualizar los esfuerzos
<mmgc84> es mucho mas personalizado ahora
<mmgc84> siguiendo la instalacion
<mmgc84> http://imagebin.ca/img/b1mPeA.html
<mmgc84> ahora nos pide ubicarnos en nuestro pais de orgen
<mmgc84> origen* perdon
<mmgc84> cabe recalcar que hasta el dia de hoy hice una instalacion con un live cd
<mmgc84> me encanta hacer instalacion en modo alternate
<mmgc84> se me hace mucho mas rapido
<mmgc84> y con muchos menos problemas a la hora de cargar las X
<mmgc84> ahora continuamos escogiendo la distribucion del teclado
<mmgc84> http://imagebin.ca/img/lJbpIoZH.html
<mmgc84> para las personas que tienen teclados en ingles
<mmgc84> les recomiendo usar la combinacion internacional con teclas muertas
<mmgc84> de esta forma usando alt gr + una tecla tipo vocal "a" acentuariamos "á"
<mmgc84> y asi hay un monton de combinaciones para sacar ñ í ü © ®
<mmgc84> pueden probar
<mmgc84> continuamos entonces
<mmgc84> http://imagebin.ca/img/VJyeDMZ.html
<mmgc84> se continua viendo el trabajo grafico realizado en 1004
<mmgc84> cabe destacar que estas capturas de pantallas fueron hechas desde virtual box
<mmgc84> continuamos con la instalacion de Xubuntu 1004
<mmgc84> la mejor variante de Ubuntu que exista hoy en día
<mmgc84> aunque alucardni, leogg y angeltronix digan lo contrario x)
<mmgc84> continuamos http://imagebin.ca/img/iR--bzU.html
<mmgc84> el cuestionario se ve mucho mejor, dan ganas de llenar los datos a cabalidad x)
<mmgc84> continuamos la instalacion
<mmgc84> http://imagebin.ca/img/fBhwEpFe.html
<mmgc84> y ahora estamos listos para instalar
<mmgc84> comienza el proceso de instalacion
<mmgc84> http://imagebin.ca/img/fBhwEpFe.html
<mmgc84> ooopppps
<mmgc84> perdon
<mmgc84> un momento porfavore!! x)
<mmgc84> ahora si
<mmgc84> http://imagebin.ca/img/oM6S39_S.html
<mmgc84> esta es la imagen que queria que vieran
<mmgc84> el cambio aqui si que es drastico
<mmgc84> le doy ++++1 a Xubuntu1004
<mmgc84> y despues de eso tendriamos la instalacion lista
<mmgc84> preguntas???
<mmgc84> en esta parte???
<mmgc84> como se instala en modo alternate??
<mmgc84> pues es en principio
<mmgc84> el disco live no te serviria
<leogg> guerreroarcoiris> PREGUNTA ¿Cómo se instala en "modo alternate"?
<mmgc84> tendrias que bajar la variante alternate cd desde tus servidores favoritos
<mmgc84> basicamente seria una instalacion en modo texto
<mmgc84> a mi paracer la mejor forma de instalar que existe
<mmgc84> bueno continueamos entonces
<mmgc84> teniendo el sistema ya instalado
<mmgc84> http://imagebin.ca/img/ev2Uqtj.html
<mmgc84> vamos a la parte que no me gusta tanto de xubu 1004
<mmgc84> el equipo grafico tuvo problemas y tuvieron pocos, muy pocos, avances cando el sistema ya corriendo
<mmgc84> cuando*
<mmgc84> si observan es practicamente lo mismo 910 y 1004
<mmgc84> mismo fondo, mismo casi todo
<mmgc84> continuamos
<mmgc84> si recordamos nuestra contraseña http://imagebin.ca/img/1HIv9t.html
<mmgc84> tendriamos un login exitoso
<mmgc84> aqui se logra observar en la parte 910
<mmgc84> como una explosion de luces que removieron en 1004
<mmgc84> un cambio pero creo que no fue bueno
<mmgc84> continuamos  http://imagebin.ca/img/aXGfVU-l.html
<mmgc84> ya estando en el escritorio
<mmgc84> SSDD
<mmgc84> lo mismo de siempre
<mmgc84> a simple vista
<mmgc84> continuamos usando en 1004 en tema albatros
<mmgc84> y el mismo fondo de pantalla
<mmgc84> los iconos sufrieron ligeros cambios
<mmgc84> asi como las notificaciones
<mmgc84> damos una ojeada al menu
<mmgc84> http://imagebin.ca/img/XUxzG6.html
<mmgc84> el menu de sistema es aperentemente igual
<mmgc84> pero Ojo
<mmgc84> si buscan en 910 carpetas compartidas en 1004 no esta
<mmgc84> este en un modulo de configuracion de samba para gnome
<mmgc84> la gente de xfce sigue en la ardua labor de desligarse de aplicaciones gnome por aplicaciones nativas de xfce
<mmgc84> estas carpetas compartidasd facilitan al usuario conectarse con samba y nfs
<mmgc84> sin este complemento ahora en 1004 se tienen muchos problemas para conectarse a la red
<mmgc84> cabe destacar que el navegador de archivos thunar no tiene navegacion en red implementada en su nucleo
<mmgc84> como nautilus o el navegador de archivos en kde
<mmgc84> en xubuntu se cuenta con una aplicacion tercera
<mmgc84> llamada gigolo
<mmgc84> http://imagebin.ca/img/BcGdEY3q.html
<mmgc84> oppps
<mmgc84> momento
<mmgc84> http://imagebin.ca/img/Zgi7dx.html
<mmgc84> ahora si
<mmgc84> jjejejej
<mmgc84> se logra apreciar como gigolo hace un analisis a la red en busca de otras coputadoras
<mmgc84> y deberia de funcionar sin ningun problema
<mmgc84> pero con esto de las carpetas compartidas no se puede conectar
<mmgc84> por lo menos en mi caso
<mmgc84> me tengo que conectar via terminal
<mmgc84> smbclient /192.168.1.2/soported
<mmgc84> con un comando asi
<mmgc84> smbclient /192.168.1.2/soported
<mmgc84> perdon
<mmgc84> el comando seria este
<mmgc84> sudo mount -t smbfs //192.168.1.2/SoporteD/ /media/lan/
<mmgc84> por eso en el gigolo se ve una carpeta montada que dice lan
<mmgc84> que es la que esta trabajando
<mmgc84> y se tuvo que montar manualmente
<mmgc84> vamos a preguntas
<mmgc84>  que porcentaje de ligereza tiene xubuntu en comparacion con ubuntu?
<mmgc84> pues lo podes correr con 192mb de ram
<ClaseBot> slopht pregunta: que porcentaje de ligereza tiene xubuntu en comparacion con ubuntu?
<mmgc84> usas 1.5gigas de espacion en disco duro
<mmgc84> y a la hora de cargar con un livecd de xubuntu
<mmgc84> vas a ver como la computadora literalmente vuela
<mmgc84> es muchisimo mas ligera que ubuntu
<ClaseBot> leogg pregunta: Porqué cambiaron de Pyneighborhood a Gigolo?
<mmgc84> continuamos
<mmgc84> mi estimado Leogg
<mmgc84> pues fijate que nunca ha venido por defecto Pyneighborhood
<mmgc84> gigolo viene desde 904 si no me equivoco
<mmgc84> yo acostumbraba a usar Pyneighborhod
<mmgc84> pero en estos momentos con 1004
<mmgc84> continuo teniando problemas a la hora de montar puntos de red
<mmgc84> cabe destacar que Pyneighborhood esta disponible desde los repositorios
<mmgc84> continuamos entonces
<mmgc84> Menu de configuracion, http://imagebin.ca/img/BcGdEY3q.html
<mmgc84> aqui se logran observar cambios drasticos
<mmgc84> se ve una reduccion drastica en el menu de configuracion
<mmgc84> mucha de la configuracion se paso directo al administrador de configuracion de xfce
<mmgc84> un cambio importante fue pasar de gnome screensaver a xscrensaver
<mmgc84> Salva Pantalla, http://imagebin.ca/img/Fo1y7NUk.html
<mmgc84> se logro evitar un agujero de seguridad
<ClaseBot> Quedan 10 minutos de la sesión actual.
<mmgc84> porque el gnome screensaver nunca se activaba
<mmgc84> continuamos
<mmgc84> Menu Juegos, http://imagebin.ca/img/pF1PDM.html
<mmgc84> ahora pasamos al menu de juegos
<mmgc84> que tambien se ve drasticamente cambiado
<mmgc84> se redujeron muchos juegos
<mmgc84> ppor suerte yo no juego mucho
<mmgc84> y para terminar algo que no me gusta para nada
<mmgc84> Ayuda Xubuntu, http://imagebin.ca/img/eyVfzN.html
<mmgc84> y ojo que no hay error en esa imagen
<mmgc84> bienvenidos a xubuntu 910 es lo que dice la ayuda de 1004
<mmgc84> este sabdo con ayuda de leogg tratare de rpeortar ese bug
<mmgc84> porque hasta el momento no he tenido el tiempo posible
<mmgc84> y bueno eso seria mi presentacion
<mmgc84> preguntas??
<ClaseBot> Quedan 5 minutos de la sesión actual.
<ClaseBot> leogg pregunta: Porqué debería cambiarme a Xubuntu?
<mmgc84> ok
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Open Week En Español || Desde el 3 al 7 de Mayo || Preguntas seran en #ubuntu-charlas-chat || Por Info y otros https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES || Evento: Ubuntu Open Week en Español - Sesión Actual: Las novedades del mejor Flavor de Ubuntu: Kubuntu 10.04 - Instructor: Angeltronix
<mmgc84> si tenes una computadora con escasos recursos y le queres sacar el jugo podes hacer el cambio
<alucardni> muchas gracias mmgc84
<alucardni> ahora los dejo con mi amigo Angeltronix de Ubuntu Nicaragua
<Angeltronix> Hola a todos :)
<Angeltronix> mi nombre es José Angel Bonilla ( https://launchpad.net/~angeltronix ), miembro de Ubuntu Nicaragua
<Angeltronix> La charla que les traigo hoy es sobre las últimas novedades que vienen en Kubuntu 10.04
<Angeltronix> La variante de Ubuntu con el escritorio KDE
<Angeltronix> empezaremos con una breve descripción de la distro y que contiene
<Angeltronix> Al ser un derivado de Ubuntu, incluye la mayoría de las mejoras internas a nivel del kernel y de los sistemas básicos de la versión 10.04
<Angeltronix> trae incluido el nuevo Kernel 2.6.32 , que mejora notablemente la velocidad de inicio y la responsividad general del sistema
<Angeltronix> gracias a la eliminación del antiguo sistema HAL que se encargaba de detectar el hardware en el arranque
<Angeltronix> además, igual que Ubuntu, también es una versión con soporte extendido LTS
<Angeltronix> entre las novedades básicas que incluye con respecto a la versión 9.10 están:
<Angeltronix> * Escritorio KDE Plasma versión 4.4
<Angeltronix> el cual la cual incluye extensas mejoras en la integración con las redes sociales
<Angeltronix> mejoras en el rendimiento y en la seguridad...
<Angeltronix> y la posibilidad de agrupar ventanas en pestañas
<Angeltronix> o sea, que pueden tener múltiples ventanas abiertas y agruparlas como si fuera un navegador web
<Angeltronix> http://www.undefinedfire.com/static/kde/window-tabbing.png
<Angeltronix> otro cambio notable que hubo fué
<Angeltronix> * Creación de una versión especial para Netbooks: Kubuntu Netbook Edition
<Angeltronix> ésta incluye una interfaz mejorada para las pequeñas pantallas de las netbooks
<Angeltronix> haciendo uso de Plasmoids (widgets del escritorio Plasma de KDE) para integrar los accesos más comunes a aplicaciones y redes sociales
<Angeltronix> http://kde.org/workspaces/plasmanetbook/screenshots/netbook.png  --  http://kde.org/workspaces/plasmanetbook/screenshots/pages.png
<ClaseBot> Oasis__ pregunta: que mejoras incluye en la integración de redes sociales?
<Angeltronix> incluye integración con redes de Microbloging (twitter, identica, etc...) Facebook, Opendesktop y muchas otras mediante del uso de plasmoids
<Angeltronix> los cuales puedes agregarlos a l escritorio y mantenerlos accesibles todo el tiempo
<Angeltronix> espera te muestro un ejemplo:
<Angeltronix> http://imagebin.ca/img/YV7bDDmz.png
<Angeltronix> ese es un screenshot de mi Netbook con Kubuntu
<Angeltronix> puedes ver como se pueden colocar los plasmoids que te muestran en tiempo real todos los updates de los diferentes servicios
<Angeltronix> continuando...
<Angeltronix> otra mejora sustancial fué en lo que se conoce como
<Angeltronix> * "El Escritorio Social"
<Angeltronix> ue es eso del escritorio social?
<Angeltronix> pues es la integración del concepto de las redes sociales dentro de tus propios archivos y documentos de tu equipo
<Angeltronix> por ejemplo puedes asignar puntuaciones y comentarios a las diferentes cosas que tengas almacenadas en tu PC
<Angeltronix> ya sea música, fotos, videos, documentos de texto, hojas de calculo, etc....
<Angeltronix> lo que te permite luego hacer búsquedas no solo por nombre, sino también por "favoritos", "más usados", "mejores puntuados" etc
<Angeltronix> que viene a mejorar enormemente la interactividad con el sistema
<ClaseBot> Oasis__ pregunta: Que requisitos ideales tiene kubuntu en cuanto a ram?
<Angeltronix> pues lo ideal es tener un equipo con 1 GB en adelante...
<Angeltronix> asumiendo que vas a trabajar con Openoffice, a oir música, ver videos, etc
<Angeltronix> pero en sí el escritorio KDE, a pesar de ser tan avanzado y tener tantas herramientas, es bastante liviano comparado con otros escritorios
<Angeltronix> por ejemplo:
<Angeltronix> http://imagebin.ca/img/O7WS7L.png
<Angeltronix> ese es otra contenedor Plasma de mi Netbook
<Angeltronix> ahí te muestra el uso de recursos actual del sistema y alguna información sobre el hardware
<Angeltronix> como puedes ver, a pesar de lo "cargada" que se ve la interfaz, apenas consume alrededor de 350 MB
<Angeltronix> y eso que tengo un montón de aplicaciones abiertas en segundo plano
<Angeltronix> un Escritorio KDE por default (recién instalado) ronda al rededor de los 150 - 200 mb de memoria ram
<Angeltronix> siguiendo en el tema...
<Angeltronix> Kubuntu también incluye una excelente selección de aplicaciones multimedia
<Angeltronix> entre las cuales tenemos la última versión de Amarok, uno de los mejores reproductores de audio bajo cualquier plataforma:
<Angeltronix> * Amarok 2.3
<Angeltronix> este reproductor incluye una serie de características únicas que superan incluso a muchos reproductores de Window$ por ejemplo...
<Angeltronix> entre ellas incluye:
<Angeltronix>  - una interfaz mejorada
<Angeltronix> que está organizada de una manera que facilita la búsqueda y organiación de nuestra colección de música
<Angeltronix> y que muestra de forma interactiva información sobre lo que estamos escuchando
<Angeltronix> http://imagebin.ca/img/1bXhniu.png
<Angeltronix> además tiene una excelente compatibilidad con reproductores portátiles de música
<ClaseBot> alucardni pregunta: en estos tiempos que las computadoras traen suficiente ram (de 1 a 2 GB) ¿Vale la pena preocuparse por cuanta ram usa tu escritorio?
<Angeltronix> pues en realidad la cantidad de memoria que consume tu entorno de escritorio va a influir bastante en el desempeño general de el sistema
<Angeltronix> aunque tengas 2 Gb de ram
<ClaseBot> Quedan 10 minutos de la sesión actual.
<Angeltronix> si puedes tener un escritorio liviano, pero que no limita tus herramientas disponibles, ese es KDE
<Angeltronix> continuando...
<Angeltronix> Como suite ofimática, Kubuntu incluye al igual que Ubuntu
<Angeltronix> * OpenOffice.org 3.2
<Angeltronix> como cliente de correo predeterminado a
<Angeltronix> * Kmail
<Angeltronix> el manejador de colecciones de fotos
<Angeltronix> * Gwenview
<Angeltronix> la escelente aplicación para grabar Cds y DVDs
<Angeltronix> * K3B
<Angeltronix> entre muchas otras aplicaciones que constituyen la
<Angeltronix> * KDE Software Compilation
<ClaseBot> Quedan 5 minutos de la sesión actual.
<Angeltronix> http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.3/
<Angeltronix> Puedes descargar Kubuntu 10.04 desde   http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/lucid/
<Angeltronix> o pedir tu CD de forma gratuita mediante Shipit   http://shipit.kubuntu.org/
<ClaseBot> Oasis__ pregunta: Porqué existe esa falta de apoyo a kubuntu de la comunidad y de canonical? Hasta el punto de que kubuntu ni tiene wallpaper ni icono de kmenu propio. Es el patito feo de ubuntu
<Angeltronix> pues, en mi opinión, creo que la comunidad KDE ha hecho un EXCELENTE trabajo en la parte de aspecto y presentación
<Angeltronix> y asumo que la comunidad de Kubuntu y los desarrolladores de la distro están de acuerdo en dejar la apariencia predeterminada del escritorio KDE
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Open Week En Español || Desde el 3 al 7 de Mayo || Preguntas seran en #ubuntu-charlas-chat || Por Info y otros https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES
<Angeltronix> bueno, gracias a todos los presentes por su atención :)
<n0rman> a
<alucardni> Muchas gracias a todos por estar aquí
<alucardni> les recuerdo que los logs de todas las charlas de la semana están disponibles en
<alucardni> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES/openweekLucidLog
<openweek7> hola como entrar en job/ubuntu.es
<openweek4> Hola
<openweek4> Queria comentar un par de cosas
<openweek4> 1 - ¿No os parece demasiado blanco el theme de ubuntu?
<openweek4> A mi me deja ciego. Hay veces que en las ventanas, no puedes ver los cajetines donde se puede escribir
<openweek4> 2 - Problema WIFI. Si logeas con un usario1 y conectas a tu red WIFI. Te levantas del PC y viene otro usario2 y entra con su cuenta sin cerrar la tuya, no le funciona internet
<openweek4> Ahí queda
<juanman> openweek4: por 1, bajale el brillo a tu monitor o cambia el tema de gnome
<juanman> por 2, el usuario2 deberia tener internet... es raro lo q comentas
<juanman> se puede reconectar el usuario2?
<openweek4> A ver
<openweek4> Me he explicado mal, el problema no es que no tenga internet, sino que no tiene acceso al icono de configuración de redes inalambricas (el que está al lado del sonido), así que si hay algún error, no puede actuar, se debe o meter en la cuenta de usuario1 y hacerlo o cerrar sesion con usuario1 y usuario2 y volver a iniciarla con usuario2
<openweek4> Pero claro, usuario2 no tiene porque saber la contraseña de usuario1
<m4v> openweek4: vas a tener más chances de que alguien te ayude en #ubuntu-es, este canal es para dar charlas
<openweek4> Por el 1 - Si, ya he cambiado la configuración, para eso está. Me ha quedado horrenda xo se ve bien
<openweek4> ok
<openweek4> gx
<axeltux> hola
<axeltux> buenas
<effie_jayx> axeltux: hola
<effie_jayx> las charlas son en la tarde, no esperes mucho movieminto antes de sso
<effie_jayx> ;)
<axeltux> gracias effie_jayx :)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Open Week En Español || Desde el 3 al 7 de Mayo || Preguntas seran en #ubuntu-charlas-chat || Por Info y otros https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES || Evento: Ubuntu Open Week en Español - Sesión Actual: Desarrollando Comunidades - Instructor: magia154
<leogg> Hola gente!
<leogg> Bienvenidos al último día de la Semana Ubuntera
<leogg> Les recuerdo que pueden ver los logs de sesiones anteriores en https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES/openweekLucidLog
<leogg> El día de hoy vamos a iniciar con magia154 que nos va a hablar sobre Desarrollando Comunidades
<leogg> Adelante magia154!
<magia154> gracias :)
<magia154> hola
<magia154> espero que hayan disfrutado de toda esta semana de buenos temas en el open week
<magia154> bueno, antes de iniciar
<magia154> vale la pena presentarme
<magia154> bueno
<magia154> Mi nombre es Daniela S. Antonio Hernández
<magia154> Soy pasante de la licenciatura Diseño y Comunicación Visual en la Universidad Nacional Autónoma de México
<magia154> Uso Ubuntu desde Noviembre del 2008 como plataforma de trabajo
<magia154> Y soy miembro de la comunidad de Ubuntu México
<magia154> Comenzaré diciendo que desde que estoy involucrada con la comunidad Ubuntu un montón de cosas han cambiado
<magia154> Y no es que me quiera poner como en los infomerciales de "Pare de sufrir" o alguna cosa por el estilo.
<magia154> XD
<magia154> Sólo que desde hace dos años me he dado cuenta que la comunidad de Ubuntu es una de las más sólidas y ... como decirlo... la más cálida de toda la comunidad de distros GNU/Linux.
<magia154> bueno, en mi opinión
<magia154> Y es por eso que al día de hoy me entusiasma bastante poder platicar sobre uno de los proyectos que hemos desarrollado en Ubuntu México. Se trata de una comunidad para la capital del país.
<magia154> Pero antes de comenzar, vamos aclarando algunos puntos
<magia154> Desarrollar comunidades es el tema
<magia154> y es una de las cosas en las que Ubuntu tiene planificada una forma de trabajo
<magia154> Es lo que siempre vemos como LoCo teams
<magia154> Muchos de aquí son parte de uno
<magia154> y seguro ya se saben todo el asunto de memoria
<magia154> pero para mí desde el inicio ha sido tood un reto para documentarme jeje
<magia154> Lo primero que hay que ver es la siguiente página: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<magia154> dónde se explica lo que es una comunidad local y para qué fines se crea una
<magia154> creo que muchos aquí tenemos la experiencia de lo positivo que es tener compas que ocupan la misma distro que uno
<magia154> y normalmente cuando uno inicia
<magia154> no hay nada mejor que hallar la comunidad de su propio país
<magia154> por muchos motivos
<magia154> cercanía, idioma (que aunque parezca raro, hablamos distintos españoles XD)
<magia154> En Latinoamérica hay bastantes comunidades locales.
<magia154> Muchas admirables
<magia154> Si no es que todas son geniales
<magia154> Acá la lista de las comunidades por si no saben cuántas hay:https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamList
<magia154> Sin embargo ¿qué pasa cuando una comunidad en un país es muy grande?
<magia154> me refiero a que a veces las distancias si pueden ser un verdadero impedimento
<magia154> para organizar ciertas cosas
<magia154> como eventos presenciales
<magia154> soporte técnico a empresas
<magia154> festivales de instalación
<magia154> estos y más pueden ser motivos para que a uno se le caliente la cabeza
<magia154> tratando de hacer que todos los cabos queden atados
<magia154> En Ubuntu México
<magia154> tuvimos una idea
<magia154> que obviamente
<magia154> ya otras comunidades han aplicado
<magia154> voy a poner un caso en concreto
<magia154> Ubuntu sao Paulo: http://www.ubuntu-sp.org/
<magia154> Es parte de la inmensa comunidad ubuntera de Brasil
<magia154> pero qué es lo que hacen propiamente?
<magia154> según lo que pude entender (je, no soy muy buena con portugues)
<magia154> organizan eventos
<magia154> y son el contacto directo
<magia154> en la capital de Brasil
<magia154> de tal forma
<magia154> las personas con situaciones específicas
<magia154> como Organizaciones Civiles
<magia154> MiPyMEs
<magia154> Escuelas
<magia154> etc
<magia154> tienen la certeza de tener un punto de contacto con Ubuntu Sao Paulo
<magia154> es decir
<magia154> es una forma
<magia154> de hacer que Ubuntu se propague de una forma más rápida
<magia154> en sitios con un impacto social muy fuerte
<magia154> Ahora, este modelo lo hemos tomado en México
<magia154> para desarrollar esta nueva comunidad en la Ciudad de México
<magia154> que es la capital
<magia154> y por más que suene a propaganda jeje
<magia154> ha tenido muy buena respuesta
<magia154> porque es distinto
<magia154> el encuentro en línea
<magia154> al encuentro presencial
<magia154> Les cuento
<magia154> que en el FLISOL de este año
<magia154> pudimos participar
<magia154> en una sede de la Ciudad donde concurrieron varias asociaciones civiles
<magia154> Lo más interesante de estos eventos
<magia154> es que la gente puede ver
<magia154> cómo se usa el Sistema Operativo
<magia154> y hacen las preguntas de manera directa
<magia154> vimos
<magia154> que muchas personas apenas tocan la computadora o utilizan mensajería
<magia154> sin embargo al mostrar un sistema operativo tan bueno se emocionaron
<magia154> pero este no es el punto de la charla
<magia154> jo, lo siento a veces me emociono contando las anécdotas
<magia154> lo interesante de este tipo de cosas es que
<magia154> todos podemos darnos cuenta del impacto de una comunidad de usuarios
<magia154> porque propiamente es lo que define a un LoCoTeam
<magia154> los usuarios
<magia154> y el compartir ideas y soluciones
<magia154> Una vez que uno comienza una comunidad es importante darle seguimiento
<magia154> y sobre todo saber que si se puede ayudar a otros
<magia154> se hace
<magia154> o eso creo yo
<magia154> ji
<magia154> Pero aquí va otra vez la parte en donde les pongo enlaces
<magia154> Qué se pide para hacer una comunidad?
<magia154> y sobre todo una comunidad dentro de un país
<magia154> donde ya existe una
<magia154> Paso 1: Definir por qué es necesaria?
<magia154> Puede ser que se necesite desarrollar
<magia154> una comunidad para Kubuntu
<magia154> o para UbuntuStudio
<magia154> Cuando definimos la necesidad
<magia154> entonces
<magia154> seguimos con
<magia154> el Paso 2. Hablar con la comunidad local oficial
<magia154> Y una vez que platicamos y nos dijeron que sí (que toma unos meses en algunos casos)
<magia154> Entonces se comienzan a activar un montón de cosas
<magia154> La lista de correo, la wiki.... bueno todo el protocolo
<magia154> Creo que lo interesante de las comunidades es
<magia154> Poder resolver problemas en la realidad más inmediata
<magia154> en este caso específico del que les hablo dentro de la ciudad de México
<magia154> De hecho
<magia154> se ha decidido
<magia154> en esta sede... bueno, equipo local
<magia154> que se harán talleres
<magia154> para las asociaciones civiles
<magia154> se preguntarán
<magia154> por qué insisto tanto en las organizaciones civiles?
<magia154> La respuesta es
<magia154> que una organización civil
<magia154> tiene las mismas bases
<magia154> que los LoCo Teams
<magia154> aunque claro
<magia154> tienen distintos propósitos
<magia154> pero esencialmente es lo mismo.
<magia154> Y lo que sucede en México
<magia154> no sé si en toda Latinoamérica
<magia154> es que muchas Asociaciones
<magia154> tienen tanto alcance
<magia154> que incluso están involucrados
<magia154> en eventos culturales y políticos en el país...
<magia154> tampoco es para malentenderlo y decir
<magia154> Ubuntu para presidente
<magia154> sino que más bien
<magia154> son asociaciones que tienen gran parte del control cultural del país.
<magia154> cultura y educación sobre todo
<magia154> Entonces lo que nos pareció importante en Ubuntu México
<magia154> fue
<magia154> Comencemos creando lazos con estas personas
<magia154> si ellos tienen una buena influencia en la cultura y la educación de ciertos sectores
<magia154> por qué no unirnos?
<magia154> lo difícil era pensar
<magia154> todo Ubuntu México
<magia154> haciendo esa labor
<magia154> somos demasiados en un país
<magia154> y era necesario
<magia154> concentrarnos en zonas
<magia154> Bueno, ya para no cansarlos con mi monólogo que está bien largo Je
<magia154> se preguntarán ¿cómo fue que la asociaciones nos dijeron que sí al proyecto Ubuntu aquí en la Cd. de México?
<magia154> Además de mostrarles cómo funcionaba
<magia154> y establecer un contacto directo
<magia154> resulta que nos dimos a la tarea de encontrar una sede
<magia154> física
<magia154> en la ciudad
<magia154> lo suficientemente conocida
<magia154> http://www.cenart.gob.mx/
<magia154> El Centro nacional de las Artes
<magia154> Allí está "la meca" por llamarlo de algún modo
<magia154> de la cultura en nuestro país
<magia154> Resulta
<magia154> que hay un grupo de artistas y comunicadores visuales
<magia154> entre ellos yo (spam, jeje)
<magia154> que nos dedicamos a la producción gráfica
<magia154> con software libre
<magia154> en realidad hay varios grupos
<magia154> pero se pudo hacer contacto con ellos
<magia154> y uno de los tratos que se lograron con Ubuntu México
<magia154> fue que los miembros de Ubuntu México que viven en la ciudad
<magia154> puedan colaborar con los grupos de software libre del CENART
<magia154> para apoyar a las asociaciones civiles
<magia154> en áreas como
<magia154> Soporte Técnico
<magia154> Desarrollo Web
<magia154> Planificación de Eventos
<magia154> Todo hecho con software libre y open source
<magia154> estableciendo como "estándar"
<magia154> Ubuntu
<magia154> Las comunidades son muchas
<magia154> y tan diversas
<magia154> que se pueden hacer grandes cosas en espacios que pudieran parecer muy pequeños
<magia154> Y... pues eso ha sido todo... ops! creo que salí sobrada de tiempo
<magia154> pero
<magia154> no sé si tengan preguntas
<magia154> o sugerencias
<magia154> o quejas
<magia154> o no sé
<ClaseBot> leogg pregunta: A partir de que año se organiza la comunidad ubuntera en México?
<magia154> desde el 2006 si mal no recuerdo
<magia154> la inicio Federico torres
<magia154> alias fetova
<ClaseBot> cagdcorp pregunta: Que hacer si la comunidad ubuntu en mi pais esta en decadencia, por decirlo asi? a tal punto que no hay forma de contactarlo a las personas responsables? ni via web, ni correos ni por el canal
<magia154> cagdcorp: interesante pregunta. Bueno primero habría que ver si esta aprobada como comunidad oficial
<magia154> en caso contrario
<magia154> se me ocurre... no quiero decir que así sea
<magia154> puedes tratar de contactar al council de las Américas
<magia154> lo importante es
<magia154> agotar todos los recursos
<magia154> antes de dar cualquier paso
<ClaseBot> unimix pregunta: cuantos miembros hay en la comunidad local de Mexico ?
<magia154> unimix: Puf! no estoy segura, el cálculo sólo lo conocen fetova y toluxero. Que por cierto toluxero es el nuevo líder de la comunidad en Ubuntu México
<ClaseBot> leogg pregunta: Hay colaboración entre Ubuntu México y otros grupos de usuarios de GNU/Linux en el país?
<ClaseBot> Quedan 10 minutos de la sesión actual.
<magia154> leogg: Sí, se han organizado eventos como el FLISOL en Toluca conjuntamente con el grupo de usuarios de Java, Open source University MeetUp, Tuxteno (que es un podcast)
<magia154> En el caso del df
<magia154> con Mozilla
<magia154> y Drupal
<magia154> df= cd. de méxico
<magia154> Flisol Toluca: http://flisoltoluca.org/FLISOL2010/
<magia154> Este evento fue organizado
<magia154> por toluxero
<magia154> con otras comunidades claro está
<ClaseBot> leogg pregunta: Planes futuros de la comunidad mexicana?
<magia154> cagdcorp: mira aquí hay info sobre lo que hay que hacer en tu caso particular. Parece que debes enviar tus preguntas a la lista de correo del Global Team: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamList
<ClaseBot> Quedan 5 minutos de la sesión actual.
<magia154> leogg: Pues primero dentro de la comunidad estamos haciendo una reestructuración a fondo. De hecho estamos en pláticas de establecer nuevamente la forma de trabajo que teníamos planificada desde enero de este año.
<magia154> Uno de los proyectos que estamos tratando de reiniciar
<magia154> es el del podcast
<magia154> http://podcast.ubuntumexico.org/
<magia154> que se ha desatendido
<magia154> muchísimo
<magia154> pero queremos reiniciar todo a partir de Julio
<magia154> borrón y cuenta nueva
<magia154> y claro
<magia154> estaría padre
<magia154> generar conexion
<magia154> con otras comunidades locales
<magia154> de latinoamérica
<magia154> pero todo a su tiempo
<ClaseBot> leogg pregunta: magia154, cuando te tendremos en el POSOL? :p
<magia154> o.0
<magia154> pues cuando gusten
<magia154> sería bueno participar
<magia154> que el POSOL me parece un gran proyecto
<magia154> y soy fan
<magia154> me he descargado muchas ediciones
<ClaseBot> cagdcorp pregunta: Futuras charlas/conferencias por IRC para expandir este y otros temas? tienen dislumbrado futuras charlas o resta esperar XD
#ubuntu-charlas 2010-05-08
<magia154> cagdcorp: Jeje, no pues charlas aún no las hemos planeado
<magia154> pero habrá mucho material audiovisual
<magia154> al respecto de esta charla
<magia154> en breve
<magia154> después del 15 de mayo
<magia154> en el primer Ubuntu releas Party
<magia154> en la Cd. de México
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Open Week En Español || Desde el 3 al 7 de Mayo || Preguntas seran en #ubuntu-charlas-chat || Por Info y otros https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES || Evento: Ubuntu Open Week en Español - Sesión Actual: Ubuntu Classroom en Español ven y unete - Instructor: DiegoTc
<magia154> bueno... ya terminó el tiempo
<magia154> pero espero que estas charlas
<magia154> sigan
<magia154> y se repitan el siguiente año
<magia154> que han estado rebuenas
<magia154> saludos a todos desde la Cd. de México
<magia154> y un abrazo por parte de toda la comunidad
<magia154> mexicana de Ubuntu
<leogg> Gracias magia154 !
<leogg> Un abrazo a la comunidad mexicana desde acá
<magia154> gracias leogg :)
<leogg> Bueno, gente... vamos a hacer una pequeña pausa mientras le damos tiempo a DiegoTc
<leogg> Reiniciamos en unos 15 minutos
<leogg> Pueden ir al baño o prepararse un café para mientras XD
<leogg> Bueno... a continuación tenemos a DiegoTc de Honduras... él nos va a hablar acerca del proyecto Ubuntu Classroom en Español
<leogg> Adelante DiegoTc
<DiegoTc> Buenas
<DiegoTc> Antes de empezar aviso k si me desconecto es por un problema de conexion
<DiegoTc> Okay empezemos entonces
<DiegoTc> Bueno primero tengo una prqueña pregunta o consulta a todos los presentes
<DiegoTc> Cuantas veces hemos talvez renegado, o dijimos no se vale
<DiegoTc> por que todos los eventos de Ubuntu la mayoria son en ingles, toda la documentacion esta en ingles
<DiegoTc> se ve mejor cordinada la comunidad en ingles
<DiegoTc> A mi me paso , pero aclaro esto se debe a que el ingles es la lengua mas hablada en el mundo y bueno aunque no nos guste tenemos k aceptarlo
<DiegoTc> Pero hablando con PabloRubianes
<DiegoTc> y al ver k la gente de ubuntu-centroamerica habia hecho la primera ubuntu open week en español
<DiegoTc> se nos habia ocurrido organizar los eventos de ingles en español
<DiegoTc> pero de una manera mejor cordinada,
<DiegoTc> Y asi es como sucede la idea de ubuntu-classroom en español
<DiegoTc> Este es un nuevo equipo creado hace dias
<DiegoTc> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-classroom-es
<DiegoTc> solo hay 4 miembros (4 locos latinos :p) leogg, efrain, Pablo y yo
<DiegoTc> Nuestro objetivo genral es integrar un grupo internacional de habla hispana para que de esta manera todas las personas k hablamos y leemos español podamos participar en los eventos que realiza la comunidad d eubuntu
<DiegoTc> de esta manera no dependemos de un equipo o de una o dos personas
<DiegoTc> .P
<DiegoTc> !p
<DiegoTc> Bueno preguntas hasta el momento?
<DiegoTc> creo k no
<DiegoTc> Okay
<DiegoTc> Entonces ya que tenemos organizado el equipo ocupamos mas voluntarios
<DiegoTc> Ya somos 5 y uno por aprobar genial ;)
<DiegoTc> Cual es nuestro plan de trabajo
<ClaseBot> jesusoropeza pregunta: acabo de llegar a la charla. a que se refiere esto del classroom y como participar
<DiegoTc> jesusoropeza, bueno el classroom es un equipo de la comunidad ubuntera que da charlas, cursos (clases) sobre ubuntu y diferentes temas
<DiegoTc> pero todo esto esta en ingles
<DiegoTc> y la idea de ubuntu-classroom-es
<DiegoTc> es que se organize simultanamente con los eventos en ingles lo unico que en español
<DiegoTc> jesusoropeza, con eso contesto tu pregunta?
<DiegoTc> Bueno regreso al plan de trabajo, Nuestra idea principal es que los eventos como ser OpenWeek, DeveloperWeek,UserDays, y si es posible el Packaging Training se puedan realizar en español
<DiegoTc> de esta manera nos beneficiamos nosotros, ya que hay capacidad aqui :D
<ClaseBot> leogg pregunta: Quienes se pueden unir al equipo?
<DiegoTc> buena pregunta leogg esta abierto a cualquier persona, pero mas en si es a las personas que desean ayudar a cordinar eventos, dar ideas para los eventos, ayudarnos con el wiki, diseño para promicionar los eventos,etc
<DiegoTc> leogg, todo claro?
<DiegoTc> Okay
<DiegoTc> Despues de haber empezado con esto y ya que Ubuntu OpenWeek esta finalizando el proximo evento que viene via IRC es el Dia del Usuario Ubuntu
<DiegoTc> Seria la segunda vez que se organiza en ingles y tambien seria la segunda vez en español ;)
<DiegoTc> Es el 5 de Junio del 2010
<DiegoTc> a menos de 1 mes
<ClaseBot> jesusoropeza pregunta: cuando s el dia del usuario ubuntu y diego en donde podria ser las reuniones de estos nuevos grupos classroom seria un canal en el irc
<DiegoTc> el 5 de Junio, las reuniones las llevaremos a cabo en #ubuntu-charlas-backstage
<DiegoTc> alli es donde se cordinaran
<DiegoTc> y siempre aki en charlas se impartiran
<ClaseBot> cagdcorp pregunta: Como una persona puede unirse a este grupo?
<DiegoTc> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-classroom-es
<DiegoTc> leogg, creo k te encomendamos la mision de crear una lista de correo :D para mejor comunicacion
<leogg> DiegoTc, en eso estamos :)
<DiegoTc> Entonces por eso el de esta charla para promocionar el team de Ubuntu Classroom
<DiegoTc> de esta manera somos mas :D
<DiegoTc> ya dentro de 1 semana podran ver los anuncios que haremos a las personas que desean ser expositores para el Dia del Usuario Ubuntu
<DiegoTc> Uno de las propuestas es que se puedan realizar 12 horas continuas de charlas
<DiegoTc> la primera vez fueron 8
<DiegoTc> y por problemas de cordinacion estuvimos pocos de encargados de operadores de canal
<DiegoTc> entonces esta vez esperemos k no sea asi
<DiegoTc> ya que el team de Ubuntu-classroom-Es
<DiegoTc> estara organizando el primer evento y esperemos k sea todo un exito :D
<DiegoTc> Algo que si deseamos las personas que empezamos es
<DiegoTc> Ya que estamos empezando estaremos trabajando muy cerca del Ubuntu-Classroom
<DiegoTc> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom
<DiegoTc> ya que ellos estan mejor organizados nuestro plan de trabajo para estos meses sera mas traduccion de los eventos al español
<DiegoTc> despues de esto
<DiegoTc> empezaremos a proponer eventos latinos, o hispanos
<DiegoTc> asi tambien aportamos mas a la comunidad :D
<DiegoTc> alguna pregunta??
<DiegoTc> Bueno no andamos preguntones hoy :p
<ClaseBot> leogg pregunta: Cuál es el próximo evento?
<DiegoTc> leogg, proximo evento es el Dia del Usuario Ubuntu
<DiegoTc> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiaDelUsuarioUbuntu link del wiki del evento pasado
<ClaseBot> xbc pregunta: Para el Día del Usuario Ubuntu, hay algunos tópicos que desean desarrollar?
<DiegoTc> xbc, si
<DiegoTc> http://pastebin.com/t6KgqPNQ alli dejo el link de algunos topicos
<DiegoTc> disculpen que no esta bonito en una wiki :( venimos empezando esos detalles tendremos que mejotar :D
<DiegoTc> Alguna otra pregunta?
<ClaseBot> xbc pregunta: Cómo hacemos para asignarnos algún tema?
<DiegoTc> xbc, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiaDelUsuarioUbuntu/Roadmap tu veras esta wiki en esta semana pero actualizada
<DiegoTc> alli se podran ir agregando las personas que desean
<DiegoTc> obiamente ahorita no esta
<ClaseBot> Quedan 10 minutos de la sesión actual.
<DiegoTc> pero en el transcurso de la semana, se podran ir dando mas cuenta del evento
<DiegoTc> Alguna otra pregunta mas??
<DiegoTc> Sino seria todo
<DiegoTc> Ya saben para agregarse es en https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-classroom-es
<DiegoTc> El wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom_ES
<leogg> Gracias DiegoTc !
<DiegoTc> okay
<leogg> En pocos minutos arrancamos con IngForigua que se está tomando un café tras bastidores XD
<DiegoTc> Bueno nos vemos esperamos ver gente nueva en ubuntu-classroom Es
<DiegoTc> ;:D
<ClaseBot> Quedan 5 minutos de la sesión actual.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Open Week En Español || Desde el 3 al 7 de Mayo || Preguntas seran en #ubuntu-charlas-chat || Por Info y otros https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES || Evento: Ubuntu Open Week en Español - Sesión Actual: Ubuntu: pasado\, presente y futuro - Instructor: IngForigua
<m4v> bueno
<IngForigua> Muy buenas noches, tardes o dias para todos :D
<IngForigua> Me presento rapidamente
<IngForigua> Soy Diego Forigua miembro del concilio de Ubuntu Colombia y Ubuntu member https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ingforigua :D <---- para que vean mi hoja de vida :D
<IngForigua> Esta charla quiero que sea mas informal (con exepciones) dejare a un lado los tecnisismos y el lexico informatico al que estamos habituados :P
<IngForigua> Alla por los 1900'tantos en un mundo controlado por grandes compañias y de grandes monopolios un joven un tanto curioso crea un arma secreta con el cual deja al mundo saciado de libertad a disposicion.
<IngForigua> Este mundo ve esta arma creada por este joven como un excelente esqueleto para crear un conjunto de armas que reunidas salvarian al mundo del caos por los monopolios y asi nace Linux mas el poder cominitario del ñu forman GNU/linux.
<IngForigua> Por lo largo del tiempo esta herramienta era exclusiva para los que conocian los planos a pesar de que los planos estaban a disposicion de todo publico.
<IngForigua> Un hombre llamado Mark Shuttleworth http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mark_Shuttleworth Tal vez inspirado por el universo que conocio años antes decidio entrar en el desarrollo de esa arma.
<IngForigua> A continuacion: Ubuntu pasado presente y futuro
<IngForigua> Ubuntu Nacio en 2004 basada en debian
<IngForigua> http://www.debian.org/index.es.html
<IngForigua> como todos sabemos soportada por la empresa Canonical Ltd. Que con un importante capital te enviavan los cds a tu casa (que aun se hace)
<IngForigua> ademas de esto se le quizo dar un enfoque mas humano y mas natural, asi que llevamos el lema de "humanidad hacia otros"
<IngForigua> Y no solo esto se le quizo dar un enfoque de naturalidad y sencillez ademas de esto el manejo de nombres y numero segun su lanzamiento.
<IngForigua> Tambien con sus colores que han simbolizado los colores de tribus
<IngForigua> sudafricanas ya que es un pais que aun cuenta con un buen numero de tribus nativas
<IngForigua> Como ven ubuntu es una distro bien diseñada no solo tecnicamente sino humanamente sobre todo humanamente que hablare despues.
<IngForigua> Ahora un punto importante:
<IngForigua> -Lanzamientos
<IngForigua> 1. 4.10 Warty Warthog Pimer lanzamiento de ubuntu (20-10-2004) Kernel 2.6.08 gnome 2.08 Firefox 0.9 OOo 1.1.2, Este lanzamiento venia con LiveCD y cd de instalacion.
 * IngForigua pagaria mucho por estos dos cds xD
<IngForigua> 2. 5.04 Hoary Hedgehog (08-04-2005) Segundo lanzamiento ya habia soporte para x86-64 y powerpc, Kernel 2.6.10 gnome 2.10 Firefox 1.0.2 OOo 1.1.3
<IngForigua> 3. 5.10 Breezy Badger (13-10-2005) Nace tambien edubuntu, Kernel 2.6.12 gnome 2.12 Firefox 1.0.7 OOo 2.0 beta
<IngForigua> 4. 6.06 Dapper Drake (01-06-2006) Primera LTS, su lanzamiento fue demorado ya que se queria un sistema mas estable , Kernel 2.6.15 gnome 2.14 Firefox 1.5.3 OOo 2.0.2
<IngForigua> 5. 6.10 Edgy Eft (26-10-2006) Mejores tiempos de aparago y optimizacion, ademas de mejores programas en gnome, Kernel 2.6.17 gnome 2.16 Firefox 2.0.0 OOo 2.0.4
<IngForigua> 6. 7.04 Feisty Fawn (19-04-2007) Incorpora mejores de servidor y gestion de red, ademas ofrece un mejor soporte con otros Sietemas operativos, Kernel 2.6.20 gnome 2.18 Firefox 2.0.3 OOo 2.2.0
<IngForigua> 7. 7.10 Gusty Gibbon (18-10-2007) Llego compiz para quedarse con importantes mejoras de seguridad, Kernel 2.6.22 gnome 2.20 Firefox 2.0.6 OOo 2.3.0
<IngForigua> 8. 8.04 Hardy Heron (24-04-2008) Segunda LTS importantes programas y mejoras en audio gracias a pulseaudio, ademas llego Wubi, Kernel 2.6.24 gnome 2.22 Firefox 3.0b5 OOo 2.4.0
<IngForigua> 10. 9.04 Jaunty Jacklope (23-04-2009) Cambios drasticos en apagado y encendido, llega el soporte a dispositivos 3g y soporte a sistema de archivos ext4, Kernel 2.6.28 gnome 2.26 Firefox 3.0.8 OOo 3.0.1
<IngForigua> 11. 9.10 Karmic Koala (29-10-2009) Llega al compuacion en la nube y ubuntu one, Kernel 2.6.31 gnome 2.28 Firefox 3.5.3 OOo 3.1.1
<IngForigua> 12. 10.04 Lucid Lynx (29-04-2010) Creo que ha sido tema principal del ubuntu openweek, pero como gran novedad es la integracion con redes sociales, Kernel 2.6.32 gnome 2.30 Firefox 3.6.3 OOo 3.2.0
<IngForigua> Ahora si vamos al punto xD
<IngForigua> Como ven tanto los numeros como los nombres tienen una peculiaridad
<IngForigua> y pues claro... una razon de ser
<IngForigua> Nombres: se basan en Habilidad + animal con una misma letra del alfabeto
<IngForigua> por ejemplo una que no escribi ya que la vamos a tomar de ejemplo
<IngForigua> 9. 8.10 Intrepid Ibex (30-10-2008) Llegan los directos cifrados y personales tambien llega los liveUSB, Kernel 2.6.27 gnome 2.24 Firefox 3.0.3 OOo 2.4.1
<IngForigua> Interprid Ibex = ibice intrepido
<IngForigua> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capra_ibex
<IngForigua> Numeros de lanzamiento se basan en X.YY donde X es el añoo de lanzamiento y YY el mes 10.04 10 = 2010 y 04 = abril
<IngForigua> y las ediciones que tienen LTS???
<IngForigua> son ediciones con soporte extendido
<IngForigua> Ediciones LTS 3 años ediciones normales 5 años ediciones soporte
<IngForigua> podemos mirar una recopilacion de las mascotas de ubuntu hasta la version 9.10 karmic koala
<IngForigua> http://www.soygik.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/08/olivia_karmic2_super.png
<IngForigua> eso es algo referente al paso de Ubuntu
<IngForigua> eso es lo que fue... pero en este momento en que estamos??? a donde vamos???
<IngForigua> seguimos apuntando a ser una comunidad en constante desarrollo
<IngForigua> y manejando un crecimiento exponencial de nuestros usuarios y gente que aproveche los recursos que nuestra distribucion ofrece
<IngForigua> esta jornada: Ubuntu Developer Week, asi nos lo muestra
<IngForigua> el interes de las personas, no solo en organizarla, sino el interes de las personas en participar. Eso es comunidad, nosolo recopilar conocimiento sino compartirlo tambien. =)
<IngForigua> acabamos de pasar por eventos tan importantes como el FLISOL, donde las comunidades de ubuntu hacen presencia activa en cada pais del mundo
<IngForigua> y en lo que es hispano-america la participacion aun mayor!!!
<IngForigua> y con todo este transfondo y presente tan brillante que se dislumbra en el futuro que vendra???
<IngForigua> pues compañeros, ubuntu crece cada dia sin medida
<IngForigua> recien estamos instalando 10.04 y ya estan desarrollando la siguiente version
<IngForigua> http://www.fayerwayer.com/2010/05/mark-shuttleworth-responde-preguntas-sobre-proxima-version-de-ubuntu/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+fayerwayer+%28FayerWayer%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
<IngForigua> alli vemos a Mark Shuttleworth en un evento tipo preguntas-respuestas
<IngForigua> a lo referente a nuestras comunidades de habla hispana
<IngForigua> se ha tomado un gran proyecto donde hemos participado varios teams de ubuntu
<IngForigua> y es la elaboracion de la version en español del manual de ubuntu
<IngForigua> http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<IngForigua> una idea grandiosa
<IngForigua> y hara que la experiencia de usar ubuntu sea mas placentera
<IngForigua> y menos traumatica. =)
<IngForigua> a parte de ello, tenemos todos los proyectos que van dirigidos hacia la propia distribucion
<IngForigua> los cuales reciden en launchpad: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu
<IngForigua> en esta pagina podemos encontrar el trabajo de traducciones a diferentes idiomas
<IngForigua> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<IngForigua> y las personas que colaboran en este proyecto
<IngForigua> igualmente se tienen otros proyectos como el manejo de bugs (errores)
<IngForigua> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<IngForigua> el cual es una forma muy interesenta de participar y ser miembro activo de la comunidad ubuntu
<IngForigua> alli llegan los bugs que reportas desde tu sistema operativo o los que reportamos en la misma pagina de launchpad
<IngForigua> como nos mostro el compañero andresmujica en su charla https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES
<IngForigua> ahora centremonos un poco mas en hispano-america
<IngForigua> Que se viene para la comunidad?
<IngForigua> Sin duda el aspecto fuerte que ninguna distro tiene es su comunidad, ya que se dan espacios que en anteriores charlas para que se formen amigos y comunidades
<IngForigua> en latinoamerica contamos con comunidades ya reconocidas a nivel mundial por su funcionamiento y aportes a las mejoras del sistema operativo =)
<IngForigua> aqui os mencionare algunas
<IngForigua> ubuntu chile: http://www.ubuntu-cl.org/
<IngForigua> ubuntu venezuela: http://www.ubuntu-ve.org/
<IngForigua> ubuntu argentina: http://ubuntu-ar.org/
<IngForigua> ubuntu uruguay http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/main/
<IngForigua> ubuntu nicaragua: http://www.ubuntu.org.ni/
<IngForigua> ubuntu mexico: http://ubuntumexico.org/
<IngForigua> y por supuesto ubuntu colombia: http://ubuntu-co.com/
<IngForigua> se que se quedan por fuera algunas comunidades =(
<IngForigua> pero todas trabajan fuertemente
<IngForigua> esta jornada es una muestra de ello.
<IngForigua> y el futuro sera mas lleno de trabajo
<IngForigua> ya que hoy es usado por el 40 % de los usuarios totales de GNU/linux.
<IngForigua> Nuestra tarea es entrar en las comunidades, aportar, paricipar, desarrollar etc.
<IngForigua> Como se dio el cristianismo en el mundo, salir a dar la buena nueva :P
<IngForigua> bueno compañeros, ahora abro el ciclo de preguntas y respuestas al respecto de la charla, despues terminamos con una informacion de interes
<IngForigua> bueno compañeros
<IngForigua> les voy a dejar unos vinculos de interes
<IngForigua> para los que les guste leer mas del tema
<ClaseBot> leogg pregunta: En tu opinión, cual es el reto más grande de la comunidad hispana hoy en día?
<IngForigua> bueno habemos una pregunta muy buena!!!
<IngForigua> leogg, en mi perspectiva y lo que he comentado con algunos compañeros del concilio al que pertenezco
<IngForigua> pensamos que el mayor problema, es la integracion con las demas comunidades de software libre que existen en nuestras regiones
<IngForigua> ya sean, usuarios de debian, openbsd, mandriva y hasta usuarios de sistemas privativos como windows o mac
<IngForigua> en la actualidad muchas de las comunidades tienden a encerrarse y crear sus propios "castillos de arenas" donde supuestamente son todo poderosos
<IngForigua> en mi opinion no generan comunidad... simplemente son un grupo de usuarios mas
<IngForigua> ...ese es el mayor problema, trabajar mas con otras comunidades para el crecimiento integral de nuestras mismas comunidades
<IngForigua> alguna otra pregunta?
<ClaseBot> leogg pregunta: Entonces la idea es integrarse más a las macro-comunidades, o sea los LUGs o GULs?
<IngForigua> si claro... todos poseemos ideas y puntos de vista diferentes
<IngForigua> porque no todos los que usamos alguna distribucion de GNU/Linux no podriamos colaborar en algun macro-proyecto eso me pareceria genial
<ClaseBot> cagdcorp pregunta: Que crees tu que se deba implementar en el futuro a ubuntu para generar mayor aceptacion de usuarios de sistemas privados como Windows?
<IngForigua> uy pregunta dificil cagdcorp
<IngForigua> xD
<IngForigua> actualmente vamos bien... y no hemos tenido que cambiar mucho del sistema como tal
<ClaseBot> Quedan 10 minutos de la sesión actual.
<IngForigua> claro, ahora las interfaces son mejores, los tiempo de arranque tambie
<IngForigua> tambien
<IngForigua> pero en esencia ubuntu sigue siendo ubuntu
<IngForigua> otra inquietud?
<IngForigua> bueno compañeros termino con esta informacion
<IngForigua> unso vinculos de interes
<IngForigua> Enlaces
<IngForigua> http://www.ubuntu.com/
<IngForigua>  http://www.ubuntu.com/community
<IngForigua> http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<IngForigua> http://www.ubuntu.com/community/ubuntustory
<IngForigua> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/
<IngForigua> https://launchpad.net/
<IngForigua> y mi enlace favorito :P
<IngForigua> http://www.ubuntu-co.com/
<IngForigua> A todos gracias por participar en este evento creo que se nos viene el user day el 5 de junio, espero que esta charla les agrade Exitos y difundan la palabra.
<leogg> Gracias IngForigua !
<leogg> Bueno, en unos 5 minutos arrancamos con la parte final de esta Semana Ubuntera
<leogg> No se duerman!!! XD
<ClaseBot> Quedan 5 minutos de la sesión actual.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Open Week En Español || Desde el 3 al 7 de Mayo || Preguntas seran en #ubuntu-charlas-chat || Por Info y otros https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES || Evento: Ubuntu Open Week en Español - Sesión Actual: Evaluación del evento: Comentarios y sugerencias - Instructor: leogg
<leogg> Iniciamos entonces con esta última parte de la Semana Ubuntera, el Ubuntu Open Week en español
<leogg> antes que nada agradecer a todos ustedes por su participación y por sus preguntas
<leogg> y por supuesto, a todos los ponentes que compartieron parte de su tiempo y de sus conocimientos con toda la comunidad
<leogg> agradecer también a los organizadores
<leogg> en especial a alucardni (que se nos escapó el día de hoy)
<leogg> a PabloRubianes, DiegoTc, keffie_jayx y a m4v
<leogg> ha sido un verdadero placer compartir con ustedes todos estos 5 días
<leogg> bueno... creo que dejaré el micrófono abierto
<leogg> esta sesión se llama "Evaluación del evento: Comentarios y sugerencias"
<leogg> así que esperamos sus comentarios, sugerencias y preguntas :)
<leogg> qué les ha parecido los temas?
<leogg> el horario?
<leogg> los expositores
<leogg> ?
<leogg> debemos tener más sesiones, o menos sesiones?
<leogg> se hizo bastante publicidad?
<leogg> cómo se enteraron del evento?
<leogg> <unimix> leogg, me parecio excelente, contenidos, forma de exposicion, duracion, horario .. todo
<leogg> unimix, se tomó una jarra de café... sigue despierto :)
<leogg> <m4v> yo creo que capaz abría que haberlo hecho un poco más temprano, para no dejar a España afuera
<leogg> alguien de España aquí? levanten la mano.... :)
<leogg> <unimix> creo que para aquellos que se acercan a la comunidad como para los que ya estan desde hace un tiempo, presenciar estas charlas
<leogg> <unimix> es algo totalmente recomendable
<leogg> unimix, sip... esa es la idea... ofrecer un amplio abanico de temas tanto para personas que recién se acercan a la comunidad, como para personas que ya están adentro
<leogg> <gnunezr> Excelente semana... Sólo una sugerencia/pregunta: No se podría realizar en fechas que no coincidan con otras semanas Ubuntu? Fue realmente complicado poder atender tanto a esta como a la OpenWeek :p
<leogg> gnunezr, la idea es hacerlo en paralelo
<leogg> si te fijas los horarios nuestros son más cómodos para los que viven en latinoamerica
<leogg> pero sí... coincido en que si seguis los dos eventos es un poco cansado
<leogg> <unimix> si si , hubo quienes se quejaron sobre ese particular, pero tal vez se puedan hacer en otra oportunidad para Europa
<leogg> unimix, tomaremos eso en cuenta
<leogg> <keffie_jayx> mas promocion, mas dents, mas post, mas tweets
<leogg> keffie_jayx, sip, super importante!!
<leogg> yo traté de hacer un post por día en mi blog con resumenes... vi que vos también hiciste lo mismo :)
<leogg> para la próxima necesitamos mover el asunto desde antes
<leogg> <unimix> se vieron temas que ameritan otro marco y otros tiempso, intersantisimos
<leogg> unimix, no se si entendí muy bien lo que quieres decir con esto?
<leogg> <unimix> pero si no recuerdo mal la promo empezo a fines de Febrero, o no ?
<leogg> sí, pero fue un poco tímido el arranque
<leogg> confieso que se pudo haber hecho más promoción
<leogg> <keffie_jayx> leogg: se hizo bastante? se necesit mas
<leogg> keffie_jayx, se hizo bastante.. pero nunca es suficiente! :)
<leogg> <keffie_jayx> leogg: mas posts durante las charlas y entre los dias
<leogg> keffie_jayx, sip, definitivamente necesitamos ponerle un poco más de mente a esto... tal vez entrar a los canales de habla hispana y spammear un poco
<leogg> se que m4v hizo lo suyo :)
<m4v> :P
<leogg> <unimix> quiero significar que algunos contenidos daban para explayarse mas en tiempo y temas porque resultaban escecialmente interesantes tanto en detalles como en la forma en que se mostraban
<leogg> unimix, entiendo...
<leogg> el formato que tenemos en el open week es bastante rigido
<leogg> (más con el bot pisandonos los talones :)
<leogg> pero sí, se podría ser un poco más flexible en cuanto a los horarios, si esto lo amerita
<m4v> voy a ver si se puede hacer que el bot sea más flexible :P
<leogg> <embajador> yo me enteré solo unos dias antes al revisar por casualidad la pagina de ubuntu peru
<leogg> si, mucha gente se enter+o a última hora
<leogg> bueno, está abierto este canal para comentarios :)
<unimix> [22:16:04] <unimix> si, claro y me parece bien que asi sea porque un objetivo es despertar el interes general para que despues cada uno se vaya metiendo en los temas que mas le atraen, cierto ?
<unimix> [22:16:33] <unimix> el bot sencillamente ES-PEC-TA-CU-LAR
<leogg> unimix, el bot es GENIAL!
<leogg> creo que estoy enamorado :)
<cagdcorp> Excelentes Charlas lastima que ya entre el ultimo dia me entere tarde
<unimix> :)
<cagdcorp> Pero igual disfrute este dia
<m4v> nhandler: that's all stuff are cheers for ClassBot ^
<m4v> s/that's all/all that/
<leogg> se me olvidó felicitar a alguien muy importante :S
<unimix> yeah, the bot rocks !
<leogg> nhandler, thank you for all your help
<m4v> nhandler es el autor de ClaseBot
<keffie_jayx> el reto es documentar estos exitos y mejorar, asi es que han logrado tanto en el Acostumbrado Ubuntu Open Week Angloparlante
<unimix> creo que la promocion debe hacerse pre, durante y post
<leogg> cagdcorp, hay que ir mejorando la comunicación entre nuestras comunidades para que sepamos que existen este tipo de eventos donde todos podemos colaborar y participar
<leogg> keffie_jayx, concuerdo
<unimix> la promo post debe generar ganas, expectativas .. que la gente espere a que vuelva esta semana para presenciar mas charlas
<leogg> keffie_jayx, hay que saber venderse :)
<cagdcorp> leogg seguro.. ya como hablamos antes pondre mi granito de arena para animar mi comunidad aca en Republica Dominicana
<keffie_jayx> yo creo que el material de promocion fue espectacular
<keffie_jayx> y no me extraña que byron corrales lo hiciera otra vez
<unimix> keffie_jayx, hay que darle mas manija a #ubuntu-es-locos :)
<leogg> unimix, +1
<nelo> creo que el bot le da un orden necesaro para el buen funcionamiento de las charlas
<keffie_jayx> el tipo es un crack
<leogg> keffie_jayx, ya byron se ganó su membresia ubuntu :)
<keffie_jayx> pero hay que hacer fuerza de promoci{on dura
<nelo> keffie_jayx: recuerda que entregamos propaganda en el flisol
<keffie_jayx> nelo: yo me puse a repartir como loco
<nelo> keffie_jayx: es tu estado natural ;)
<keffie_jayx> y por eso me comprometi tanto de blogear a diario y estar presente con charlas y apoyando
<keffie_jayx> creo que esto es necesario, atrae mucha gente
 * unimix esta viendo que por ARG se podria haber hecho algo similar
<leogg> cagdcorp, claro! espero tu correo :)
<unimix> prometo apoyo para la proxima (esta fue mi debut :) )
<keffie_jayx> unimix: en ARG hay un troll llamado Miguel Sajnovski que lo unco que hace es trollear por twitter
 * keffie_jayx corre
 * keffie_jayx corre DURO
<leogg> jejejejeje
<unimix> keffie_jayx, lol, totalmente de acuerdo pero no quise decir nada porque se que graban podcast dudosos juntos :P
<keffie_jayx> :)
<keffie_jayx> unimix: como que dudoso... epa epa
<keffie_jayx> jejejeje
<unimix> :D
<unimix> bueno gente, la  verdad me parecio una semana muy buena gracias a estas charlas
<unimix> no puedo menos que felicitarlos a todos y cada uno de los que han hecho posible esto y prometo para la proxima colaborar
<cagdcorp> quedamos entonces que la proxima charla seria el 5 de junio?
<unimix> por lo menos pidiendo delivery a la hora de la comida :D
<leogg> unimix, te tomamos la palabra
<keffie_jayx> unimix: en verdad es un esfuerzo de la gente de ubuntu-ni
<keffie_jayx> y particulares
<leogg> cagdcorp, creo que sí
<keffie_jayx> m4v: ubuntu-co
<keffie_jayx> y los participantes que asistieron
<leogg> keffie_jayx :)
<keffie_jayx> ellos son los uqe hacen estp posible
<leogg> PabloRubianes
<leogg> DiegoTc
<keffie_jayx> llos demas somos agregados
<keffie_jayx> centroamerica FTW
<keffie_jayx> quien me busca trabajo allá?
<leogg> keffie_jayx ya es centroamericano :)
<keffie_jayx> Sur America sonunos aguaos y peliones
<unimix> keffie_jayx, leogg :D
<leogg> keffie_jayx, con gusto te buscamos algo por acá
<keffie_jayx> dios te oiga
<keffie_jayx> no mentira
<keffie_jayx> en venezuela trabajamos mucho
<keffie_jayx> pero peliamos mucho tambien
<leogg> jejeje
<keffie_jayx> digame con la vaina de que si Ubuntu no es libre y bla bla bla
<keffie_jayx> DIOSITO LIBERARAN TODO EL HARDWARE DEL MUNDO
<keffie_jayx> no nos calaramos esto mas
<unimix> lol
<leogg> jejejeje
<leogg> ubuntu is evil :p
<keffie_jayx> leogg: ubuntu is google evil?
<leogg> keffie_jayx, lol
<leogg> están al mismo nivel creo
<unimix> para la ultima FLISoL por BSAS hubo algo de eso, terrible
<keffie_jayx> leogg: tu eres un FSF purist
<nelo> keffie_jayx: esa discusión no es nuestra solamente, he escuchado podcast latinoamericanos que hablan de eso
 * keffie_jayx corre
<keffie_jayx> leogg:  y yo soy un torvalds lover
<leogg> keffie_jayx, soy stallmanista XD
<leogg> jajajaja
<leogg> nelo, lamentablemente eso es un mal de nuestras comunidades
<keffie_jayx> llego la luz en mi oficina
<unimix> puedo hacerles una consulta off the record ?
<leogg> nelo, perdemos mucho tiempo en discusiones sin sentido
<keffie_jayx> leogg: por uqe no estas en #ubuntu-es-locos
 * unimix cree que keffie_jayx no paga la cuenta de energia electrica
<leogg> keffie_jayx, no sabía que existía? :p
<keffie_jayx> leogg:  depravao
<nelo> leogg: tenemos que convivir con eso
<keffie_jayx> unimix:  hermano, tenemos racionamiento diario por dos horas...
<leogg> :p
<keffie_jayx> unimix:  ojala y fuera por falta de pago
<leogg> nelo, por eso no se progresa a veces... lamentablemente
<unimix> keffie_jayx, Wow ! increible
<keffie_jayx> hey los epseramos en #ubuntu-es-locos
<m4v> quien conoce el mail list de -es-locos?!?!
<unimix> eso eso vengan (please :) )
<leogg> m4v, yo!!!!
<m4v> leogg: mentiroso
<leogg> jajaja
<leogg> m4v, ayer me di cuenta :(
<keffie_jayx> canal para m4v  es de launchpad
<keffie_jayx> ya te paso el link
<keffie_jayx> m4v:  https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-es-locos
<keffie_jayx> ahi esta la info de la lista de correo
<m4v> keffie_jayx: yo ya la conocía y estoy anotado! lo que pasa es que cuando le hablada de la lista a leogg o pablorubianes me miraban con expresión de desconcierto
<leogg> o.O
<m4v> que no
<unimix> doy fe de que m4v estuvo desde la primera hora
<keffie_jayx> leogg: hay uqe mover los recursos hispanos hermano
<keffie_jayx> tenemos bue momento...
<leogg> keffie_jayx, me comprometo a buscar lo del hosting y mano de obra barata :)
<nelo> yo me ofresco a ayudarlos en lo que pueda
<effie_jayx> leogg: dale busca eso
<effie_jayx> el dominio es barato aqui
<effie_jayx> leogg:  pero ubuntu doc spa esta grave
<effie_jayx> leogg: por cierto #ubuntu-es-doc neews love
<effie_jayx> leogg:  ponlo en tu auto join
<effie_jayx> nelo #ubutu-es-locos
<ClaseBot> Quedan 10 minutos de la sesión actual.
<ClaseBot> Quedan 5 minutos de la sesión actual.
<m4v> bueno, se termina el Ubuntu Open Week
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Open Week En Español || Desde el 3 al 7 de Mayo || Preguntas seran en #ubuntu-charlas-chat || Por Info y otros https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES
<m4v> y se terminó! muchas gracias a todos.
<cagdcorp> Gracias a ustedes
<leogg> gracias!
<cagdcorp> felicidades y nos vemos para la proxima
<leogg> nos vemos en la próxima!
<nelo> hasta pronto
<axeltux> hola buenas noches
* m4v changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Open Week en español finalizado, gracias a todos los que participaron. || Información: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES || Logs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES/openweekLucidLog
#ubuntu-charlas 2011-05-04
<asnos_ausente> hey es palasos o palazos
<luckatoni> Este canal se hizo a proposito para la Ubuntu OpenWeek? no lo habia visto antes
#ubuntu-charlas 2011-05-07
<cesar_> hola
#ubuntu-charlas 2012-05-05
<V266> hi
#ubuntu-charlas 2013-05-02
<R1X1> Hi
<R1X1> ¿Cómo puedo descargar solo las fotos de un sitio web , todas de una vez? Con wget
